# 400W, 5 Plants, Indoor, First Grow



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

As listed, this is my first grow. I have a thread in the 'Newbie Central' section of the forums but I feel i'm not a newbie anymore... everytime I go to that section I see ridiculous questions that two minutes of browsing would answer so, here am i am.

If you want to catch up on things you can check it out here :
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/439227-fresh-newbie-400w-1-plant.html

I have five plants, one is a seedling that I am doing 12/12 from seed, just to mess around.

I started flowering on July 4th, my strains are : Desert Dream [Blue Dream x Platinum OG], Hindu Kush, Master Bubba, and Northern Lights.. the seedling is just some bagseed the rest I got as clones.

400W Setup, running General Hydro nutrients and taking this one step at a time really.

Heres some new pictures from today, the desert dream is the only one with actual bud sites coming in, the rest are a day or two behind.

I have all the smaller more indica strain plants on books and whatnot to even out the canopy since the desert dream is just taking off like a normal sativa.

I've also got them all in 5GAL pots with FFOF Soil and about 20-30% Perelite mixed in.


Desert Dream, no close ups and it's kindof blurry sorry, only got a cell phone camera :/ 

Hindu Kush, been through hell with this plant.. from giving my tent spider mites to it just being a pain in the ass, but its picking up really well now :]


Master Bubba, my favorite of them all. This is the plant that i'll be smoking when I harvest, rest of the plants I really don't care for.


Northern Lights, the runt of them all when I first purchased them.
Now it's the biggest and bushiest... only contender to the Desert Dream.


This bagseed was from a strain called "Redbull".. very earthy taste and a shit ton of red hairs.....not expecting much of this plant just felt like experimenting a little bit, hopefully it comes out somewhat like the bud I got it from.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

Feel free to leave feedback, but try not to quote pictures or flame the thread please so others can freely browse pictures and updates without having to go through eight pages like most threads


----------



## jagle (Jul 15, 2011)

id cut the bottom 3rd of that plant right off, cut it all off


----------



## jagle (Jul 15, 2011)

honestly i didnt even read any posts, took one look at the photos, that 400watt isnt gonna penetrate deep into the canopy, only about 12 inchs in, so id cut all those lil fan leafs, small shoots, anything on the bottom third as it will be useless.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright i'll do that right now, so pretty much all the little growth coming off the main chutes cut it off? and all the pointless clutter of fan leaves?


----------



## jagle (Jul 15, 2011)

yep trust me, in the long term the plant will put its energy into the top buds and not those shitty ones, also helps increase airflow and what not.

yes anything on the bottom 3rd of the plant thats coming off the main stem cut it off.


other then that, everything looks good


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea I got what you're saying I was going to do that anyways... this wont make my plant hermie though will it?


----------



## jagle (Jul 15, 2011)

no no it shouldnt


----------



## v1sual (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice grow dude they look nice and healthy. +rep escpesially for growing 5 plants for your first grow I only had 1 plant for my first, having 4 or more becomes a lot of work sometimes


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell me about it, atleast from doing this i've learned that the next time I have a first grow [lol] to only do one strain, cause four is a pain in the ass.

thanks man :]


and jagle, I also did this to the northern lights... but thank you for telling me to do so... it opened my eyes and I can totally tell what I should and shouldnt cut off... I mostly cut off all the branches that didnt have bud sites forming since all the ones that are getting alot of light have huge bud sites, and i just cleaned things up.. I could of made like 40+ clones though :/


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright SteeZz , It gets easier your doing great....Maybe time to clean up some lower growth?


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea I went ahead and cleaned up all of my plants.. my hindu kush is happy cause my northern lights was blocking some of the fan from her, but now that shes trimmed up the hindu kush is getting lots of air.

I swear, this morning my bud sites were formed, but probably the smallest they could be... now they are biggggg! and the smell off of them is getting stronger, and stronger... i need a carbon filter soon.. any suggestions? 
Going to post pictures of all I trimmed at 6 PST


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jul 15, 2011)

I use the small one from HTG and it's on its 6th month of almost constant use and working well, as good as the day I opened it...ONA gel for other times like harvest...Ask alotaball how much his place reeked at chop......


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice looking plant man.

I hope you have some good head room for stretching. Don't want to burn those tops.

+ rep for a first grow, good job.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 15, 2011)

I found the can9000 [which i was interested in] for 70$ at the local hydro store, also the can2600 which they said was ideal for 55$.... they also have a phresh carbon filter on sale for 75$ for my size tent...

not sure which I should get o.o

and sorry I couldn't post pictures again today, lights went out before I got a chance to snap photos.
will take some in the morning at lights on, going to be feeding the desert dream and hindu kush tomorrow water + nutes most likely, they are finally off transition and into their bloom stage :]


----------



## steeZz (Jul 16, 2011)

Heres some new pictures from this morning, watered the bluedreamxplatinumOG and hindukush this morning. the bluedream pheno by far has the most production this far... im rather happy with how things are looking. Didn't take pictures of the hindu kush though today just not worth the time nothings changed really hah.



Sorry about the HPS tint forgot to turn other lights on. this is the desert dream i cleaned up alot of the undergrowth

not the best pistil picture :X

this is where it's at, the master bubba... ohhh lordy do I have high hopes for this plant.
and it's already showing to be beautiful ahh!!


here the northern lights, also cleaned her up a lot.. just main branches that are growing bud sites i left behind everything underneith or struggling to get to the light got taken off... 

again, not the best picture.. but i think this is the northern lights pistils.

my seedling :] it's getting pretty big and I actually made it canopy level this morning with the use of alot of tape. so it's not just sitting in the corner getting whatever light breaks through anymore. I think I see the sex of the plant coming in.. it's been more than two weeks so i'm waiting to see what happens.


----------



## jagle (Jul 16, 2011)

much better well done


----------



## Dr.Daehtop (Jul 16, 2011)

must agree.....look much better with the hair cut. =) make sure that you are sure on the sex as well.... it takes more than two or three weeks in my experience. I let my plants veg 6 weeks min. from seed and 4 weeks min. from clone. You really want to make sure they are mature....are you gonna clone?


----------



## steeZz (Jul 16, 2011)

They are all in flowering, the seed I have i'm doing 12/12 from seed like del66666, but not expecting as much.

He told me to keep an eye out around 2-3 week mark for the sex to show so just waiting, i don't want to eff up my other plants and if it came down to killing the seedling now I would lol

I keep seeing more things that are just stragglers on the plants, like they will barely be forming bud ontop and have nothing underneith.. so i clip it off, mostly on the sativa.
Just went out and bought a Can2600 and 4inch flange, but i love how they make it so damn easy to attach that flange to your filter.....not.
comes with 4 screws, but no place to screw them in, some foam and that its.

nothing duct tape couldn't fix though  

and I would of cloned if I had rooting compound or rockwool cubes or anything of the sort, but I decided not to bother.
these are just some clones I picked up from clinics in the area that I wanted to fuck with on my first grow with my new system.
my next grow will be a little bit more serious, going to be growing from seed a strain my brother made i think its master mixed with purple, then he mixed that with oaksterdam OG or some shit 

with these i'll be making mothers and taking clones and doing that process.
i only want to do one or two strains at a time from now on to be honest, four is just a headache unless you have the knowledge/room/equipment to have a little more fun with it, and i dont have any of that so hahah.
thank you all for droppin in and sharin some feedback, much appreciated :]


----------



## steeZz (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh and its a shit ton easier watering the plants now that they don't have all that under-growth. Even if it didn't improve yield I think i'd still cut it off just for that simple fact lol.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 16, 2011)

looks good with the trim, did you keep any of the branches you cut off to use as clones? 12-12 from seed, what is your intended result for that?


----------



## steeZz (Jul 16, 2011)

No, no clones.. I feel like I should of made a clone of the Master Bubba and Desert Dream but it's too late now and plus I wouldn't have anywhere to keep them, only got one light.

Intended result for 12/12 from seed is to have one less seed laying around and to see what happens.. del66666 pulls 2oz a plant doing 12/12 from seed if I can do the same, fuck mineaswell lol.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some new pictures, the master bubba looks amazing... all of them look amazing... but the hindu kush seems like 3-4 days behind the rest, the three other girls are getting some good bud sites. 

Also got a picture of my new carbon filter :]

heres a group pic, Master Bubba..Desert Dream.. Northern Lights

Heres the Desert Dream

Heres the Master Bubba :] !

Northern Lights :]

And the Hindu Kush, blegh


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

Everything looks good bro!.. forgot you moved your journal and I never subscribed to this one.. The hindu might be a little behind from the soil work you did to her.. prob just stressed her a bit and set her back a few days while the others were taking off. Bet you cant wait to taste that BUBBA


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure if your already doing this... your results will be really good if you can put the other plants on books buckets whatever you have to keep them up with the huge desert dream.. that way they are all close to the light.. you might already be doing this... so im sorry if im being redundant


----------



## steeZz (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea i'm still doing it from the last time you told me to, which is really helping.. the HPS bulb is a lot smaller than MH so I had to position my reflector in a different spot to get better coverage since the light is so close to them.

can't wait for the bubba to bud as hard as the dream and northern lights.. the northern lights is going to be dank, so many nodes so close together on every top.
should I start using molasses?


and I think the hindu is stunted from the neem oil days, I mixed a mixture too strong the first time and the Hindu Kush got the worst of the spraying remember?
well, I might of covered her in too much neem oil covering her stomata and pretty much suffocated her my guess.
who knows, she can always be turned into hash :]


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

mmm love hash.. Ya i figured you still had em all even .. I couldnt remember if I ever mentioned it.. ( been smoking too much) .. but ya .. they are looking good.. U might be right about the drenching slowing her down... If i remember right.. wasnt that the plant that brought it home? Might be a little behind from the initial mite damage too before you killed em all. But shyt like you said.. even if she doesnt finish as nice as the others.. some pure BUD hash sounds awesome


----------



## steeZz (Jul 19, 2011)

It's either that, or i'm going to get some vortex butane and make some earwax I saw a tutorial how to do it and purge it afterwards on some parchment paper in a vacuum chamber 

think that will fucking be great.
but I don't even want to call it hindu anymore cause of how shitty it looks.
I just saw an autoflower that looks better than it does.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL .. I have a food saver if you get a vacuum cannaster.. we can purge it with that .. .. Ive used it before but I have no containers left.. only the bags


----------



## steeZz (Jul 19, 2011)

whaaaat i'm way down.

fuck hash, too harsh.
it's all about that wax.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> whaaaat i'm way down.
> 
> fuck hash, too harsh.
> it's all about that wax.


I concur so hard.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 20, 2011)

See you know what is up, hit that shit out of a globe and you're spaaaaaaced.





also, i'll be updating pictures within a day or two.. waiting a while to see a good comparison.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 20, 2011)

Some of my fan leaves stems are red, is that bad?


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

nope strain trait.. Could be a problem .. but if the health of the overall plant is good.. I wouldnt worry about it.. My purple kush and chem have red fan leave stems ALWAYS.. when you notice red veins on a main stalk or something of that sort.. that seems like it is getting progessivly worse.. then I would worry.

Guess I better save some of my smoke.. cus ur girls are looking good... and if ya keep doing what your doing .. ur gonna have a quality harvest.. We can meet up for a taste taste.. I wanna see if the genetics are good on ur bubba.. I havent had good bubba in a LONG TIME.. plus the Desert dream x sounds good


----------



## steeZz (Jul 20, 2011)

Desert dreams smell is taking up the whole tent, I cant smell anything but that plant so it has me wondering. 
Also... the PH of my water i've read should be between 6.5-7? that seems a little high to me for some reason or am I wrong..

i've been watering at like 6.2-6.4







regardless if you have smoke or not, i'm sure you'll be more than happy to let me grow one of your clones ? :]


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the general opinion is 6.5-7.0 in soil... hydro is lower.. but I still water anywhere from 6.0-7.0.. I like to bounce around in between those numbers to make sure nothing is locked out  Dont know if its the best way.. but its been working


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 20, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I think the general opinion is 6.5-7.0 in soil... hydro is lower.. but I still water anywhere from 6.0-7.0.. I like to bounce around in between those numbers to make sure nothing is locked out  Dont know if its the best way.. but its been working


not so much in soil, as long as you dont stray too far acidic or alkaline plants should be fine. my ph tester isn't dead on accurate, but it's good enough for what i use it for.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 20, 2011)

Not so much what in soil? I said to keep it between 6.0 -7.0 in the post above.. are you advising that its appropriate to go outside of that range?

Im pretty sure staying between 6.0 and 7.0 is the same thing as not straying too far acidic or alkaline? no?


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

I think i'm going to start PHing my water to 6.5 and 6.7.. give or take it'll be .2 off it'll still leave me with a broad 6.3-6.9 ph scale...


i've been lowballing it, i didnt think you were suppose to go anywhere near 7, so time to give them a higher dose this next watering.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright, so it's day 18 for the girls.
I trimmed off 3 more arms off the desert dream, they were pretty firm and strong but short and not making it anywhere and they just keep getting snagged on shit so i snipped them.
All but the hindu kush will be getting water + nutes tomorrow and molasses for the first time, probably going to give them 1/2 tbsp per gallon of water and just heat up a cup of water till its warm to mix the molasses in.

Heres the desert dream, still using a cell phone camera sorry, but i got some treats for you.


Heres what it looks like when I put the 30x micro directly flush against the cell phone camera lens.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Heres the master bubba, finally coming in great :]


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Heres the northern lights, biggest out of all of them except the dream :]


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Dont forget about the Desert Dream pictures on the bottom of page four.
Heres the Hindu Kush, and the seedling... shes a little bit behind the rest of the girls but late is better than never.



And the seedling, gettin bigggg :]


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 21, 2011)

Gonna be checking these bad b...girls after class on my laptop. I can so imagine how pumped you are right now. ;}


----------



## Weeman^ (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice first grow mate  Everything's looking really good! I wish you all the best of luck

Subbed


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 21, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Not so much what in soil? I said to keep it between 6.0 -7.0 in the post above.. are you advising that its appropriate to go outside of that range?
> 
> Im pretty sure staying between 6.0 and 7.0 is the same thing as not straying too far acidic or alkaline? no?


i was just saying ph isn't as big of a concern in soil vs. hydro ponics. i've grown all different types of systems and soil is more forgiving- most quality organic soils contain a ph buffer (usually dolomite) so in soil you can grow without issue in the 6.0 - 7.0 range however in hydroponics you are right lower ph 5.5- 6.5 but should be relatively constant...i wouldnt flutuate any ph levels in a hydro system and it becomes more important to have a quality tester/ monitoring system in hydro vs. soil. my last post was pretty unclear, my mistake


----------



## alotaball (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL its cool Jesus.. I just didnt understand cus it kinda seemed like we were saying the same thing... 

What you growing in right now Jesus? Soil or Hydro.. and what do you prefer? .... just curious


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 21, 2011)

both, right now i got a new soil concentrate mix im trying out for flowering in 3 gal pots, i got a couple outdoor plants doing their thing, and i got some mothers + clones in coco + perlite soiless mix feeding GH 3 part that im gonna fire up a SOG w/ after my soil test. i prefer soil definitly for my own personal smoke, natural + organic is the best medicine but i am impressed with the growth rates one can achieve in even a simple hydro system (such as DWC) hydro is great in its own respect, its fun, fast, efficient and very educational to learn, but im mother nature's son and have to side with soil. soiless is a happy medium im content with as well


----------



## alotaball (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow pretty much describes my exact opinions.. productions and speed of growth .. hydro HANDS DOWN... but I grow for personal and friends.. and you cant beat the taste and potency from a good soil grow.. Im about to do 4 dwc trees in my tent then 6-8 soils on the other side of the tent... I have some IRS debt to pay.. So I figured I can get a donation for the hydro stuff.. and keep all the soil for personal... 

My dream hydro setup would be a rdwc.. no individual bucket maintenence .. but .. Im only doing 4 bubble buckets as of now .. so it wont be TOOO bad lol. Do you have a journal up?
Im gonna start a fresh one soon.. Im still cleaning up and waiting for a couple things from my last round.. Came out pretty good for my first run in this setup ...


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

alotaball you're going to have to give me the scoop on dwc systems and whatnot when I cruise down there, i'm also sold on the faster growth when it comes to hydro...
..even though soil seems a lot easier than I thought it would be.

Thanks for the props weeman, I appreciate it and i'm happy my whole grow isn't a big mess lol.

what do you guys think of the whole cell phone to microscope thing? fucking bravo right?! thank my girlfriend for that ingenuity.
I also picked up some full strength molasses from the grocery store, Brer rabbit?.. not sure if this is the right kind >.<
I compaired this one to the grandmas molasses you told me to get as a last resort alotaball, and this one has like double the concentration of everything for half the price.

also, can I mix my molasses into my 5gal jugs of water and just have it ready to go when i need to mix nutrients or whatnot?
or do I need to do it fresh everytime I water?


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Gonna be checking these bad b...girls after class on my laptop. I can so imagine how pumped you are right now. ;}


you have no flippin idea man... i'm happy the desert dream is coming along quicker though cause its my most sativa.. slim chance i can harvest all at once?
lets hope


----------



## alotaball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey bro i figured since I havent started a new thread yet I would share some of the stuff that I had going once my harvest was done..remember this Alien OG that I trained a little.. in the smart pot.. shes starting to go off 











Here is that querkle pheno I was jazzed about ...











remember I mentioned that this isnt a big yielder.. but every nug is dense and nice.. look at the nug formation even right by the soil.. Not one bud went in my hash/trim bag











And last but not least.. this is the Purple Kush genetics im playing with .. it went in with the Alien OG.. check it out .. the purple is coming in from the bud out.. loving it and its only week 2-4 ill have to check my calender and OBVIOUSLY my temps are not low lol.. fucking 100 plus outside . 

Im done polluting your thread now.. but ya .. I think we should go in on those genetics we were tlaking about .. look how his stuff comes out.. that querkle is really good smelling too.. U ready? I want Jilly Bean and Agent Orange.. you pick 2 other strains you want .. and we can grow em out and have 4 strains to fuck with LOL


----------



## steeZz (Jul 21, 2011)

ahhhh that fucking alien blew the fuck up. wow, I remember when you first trained it holy shit.

and that querkle looks a lot more querkley imo.
im down though i'd go with the ace of spades and pandoras box, most appealing to me since you picked agent orange.
plus these seeds i got already, they might turn out to be diamonds who knows.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

Master Bubba, BlueDreamxPlatinumOG, and the Northern Lights got their first dose of molasses this morning, 1/2tbsp per gal and some nutes... Master bubba has like a root system so thick and close to the top that when I water it it doesnt want to let go.. so I have to like stick my finger in and loosen up holes to make it release water o.o
I also gave them a little more nutes, I'm really just eyeballing it really cause I refill my watering can for each plant, so I'm able to give them their own personal lovin and everything seems to be going well. Desert dream got about 2 - 2.5 ML of nitrogen for 1 1/2 - 2 gals of water, last time i'm going to be feeding her any. MB and NL got about 1 - 1.5 ML for 1 1/2 - 2 gals of water, also the last time i'm going to be giving it to them, plan to have them off nitrogen by week 3.

everything looks good, just pulling off casual fan leafs off the plants that arent getting light and are starting to die.. not sure if its bad to do that but ehh. Desert dream still dominates them all with potency of her smell, since flowering started she has been spewing out dank aroma.

Hindu will be getting her feeding tomorrow. 
If I feel theres a big change by then i'll post some more pictures aswell :]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, yea you are going through the same thing as me right now lol actually what I was going through last week. Every day I'm cleaning up yellow or crusty fan leaves off the floor. Most of the yellow ones still on the plant fall off in my hand as soon as I touch them. Also my soil is tough at the top. People say to stick your finger in the pot about 2-3 inches to feel if it's moist so not to over water. Fuck, I wish I could stick my finger in the pot that far. Seems like the roots are RIGHT THERE. I'm always afraid I'm going to break roots n shit. Now I've been using this shitty prong ph tester to put holes in a few places just to aerate the soil a bit. Your plants look like a good size, no? Mine might be bigger just cause they're a week ahead of yours too. Then again I did some major LST and supercropping to these ladies too... that SC is no joke. I have buds on the lowest branches that are going to be the same size as the top kola. Keep it up man, you have some nice strains to deal with and will no doubt have some great smoke when you're done.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

hahahaha yea!!! Fuck thank god someone knows what i'm talking about.

nahh, the leaves i'm pulling off aren't yellow or dead.. they are still green but they are obviously dying and not getting any light, and when i bend them they snap off without having to cut or do anything.
i've noticed when the lower leaves do that, i think its time to go, cause when I apply the same pressure to fan leaves up top.. they aint going no where.

you got more lights and more space and probably veg'd them a lot bigger aswell.. the surface area on the tops of your plants are ridiculous huge like alotaballs, really well spread out.
i'm in 3x3 so i had to be a little bit more of a vagina about it.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

If I have to put any pressure on the leaves at all, I leave them be. You'll see... if they're ready to fall off they will as soon as you touch them. I wouldn't break any off though, let them do that shit on their own just in case (my noob mentality lol). Surprisingly my veg was only 3 weeks. One week of 24 hour under the MH after their transplant. Then two weeks of 18/6 under the mh. I did a ton of supercropping though. That might be the difference right there. How long did you veg? (i could go look but i'm baked and lazy lmao).


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

I veg'd the sativa for like 28 days, the others were like 25 i think.. might be more might be less but more than 3 weeks.
yea I got what you're saying, I guess i'll just wait to take them off.. i'm just a perfectionist and don't want any dirty ass lookin shit on my plants. lol.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 22, 2011)

Man trust me, I am the SAME fucking way LOL I don't want that half yellow necrotic looking leaf hanging off my beautiful plant. I also don't want to take something away from her while she may be using it. When she doesn't want it anymore she'll let me have it lol


----------



## alotaball (Jul 22, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Man trust me, I am the SAME fucking way LOL I don't want that half yellow necrotic looking leaf hanging off my beautiful plant. I also don't want to take something away from her while she may be using it. When she doesn't want it anymore she'll let me have it lol


Exactly! .. if its consuming its own leaves... why take it off.. she will drop em when she is done using em for all they are worth..


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, great for a first time grow. Give other newbies like me inspiration.


----------



## AlohaKid (Jul 22, 2011)

Holy Toledo alottaball, your plants are amazing dude!!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks bro.. Looks like Steeze's are gonna look as good if not better in the next month or so ... STEEZ.. can I take some credit if your harvest goes well for helping you out lol.. but if you fuck up.. its your fault.. deal ? lol jk


----------



## steeZz (Jul 22, 2011)

hahahaha thats down, you practically grew these plants I just did what you said.
not to sound cocky man but I don't think i'm going to fuck up.
girls are perkier then i've ever seen them before after todays watering.
and the master bubba doubled in bud size, and the desert dream just crystalized all her leaves today... im fucking astonished right now ill have pictures in the morning...
no signs of nute burn either, and i pumped them up more than last time..
i'll keep you guys posted :]

thank you AlohaKid.
one thing of advice I can give you is read, read and read.
it pays off in the long run, as you can tell.


----------



## jjlongo (Jul 22, 2011)

Great grow Steez. I am right there with you guys - 22 days into flower on my first grow. Heres to a good crop!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 22, 2011)

jj you local to so cal?


----------



## jjlongo (Jul 23, 2011)

Phoenix Metro here...


----------



## steeZz (Jul 23, 2011)

Awuh, would of been great having another local !


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 23, 2011)

steeZz said:


> hahahaha thats down, you practically grew these plants I just did what you said.
> not to sound cocky man but I don't think i'm going to fuck up.
> girls are perkier then i've ever seen them before after todays watering.
> and the master bubba doubled in bud size, and the desert dream just crystalized all her leaves today... im fucking astonished right now ill have pictures in the morning...
> ...


It pays to have a pro like alotaball helping you out too! haha I had someone like that at the beginning but they bailed on me for some reason. Fuck'um. I got this!! Reading a ton and talking with you guys has helped me through all of this. If I were in socal I'd definitely be hooking up with you fellas.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 23, 2011)

I got new toys, will update with pictures later.

you guys are going to love it.



and i'm not religious, but alotaball is probably the closest thing to god i have.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 23, 2011)

you guys are Hilarious !!!! Steeze what you get ????????


----------



## steeZz (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll give you guys a hint on what I got.

Let's just say my brothers 3 seeds are germinating alongside a silver skunk seed.
:]

gonna take pictures now.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool a little veg setup????


----------



## steeZz (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres my new setup, Secret Jardin Dark Propagator 2x3x2 nice little tent was pretty fkin easy to setup.
Sunleaves High-Output T5's Pioneer IV jr. 4 2foot tubes, total watts 96, total lumens 8000, color temp (kelvins): 6500k

Got my 3 Oaksterdam OG seeds plus a Silver Skunk seed germinating in shot glasses... new setup to keep updates more frequent :]
If you're new to the thread theres newest pics on page 5


-edit.

going to elaborate more on what i'm going to be doing.
i'm simply going to be growing out these seeds into mothers and they are going to be my main strain.
so, time to go back to the books and refresh my memory on the whole seedling to mom process and sexing and whatnot.
tent is kind of small height wise so i'm going to be doing some major topping lsting and whatnot.
big smile on my face all day, i was going to just get panda film and a CFL... but then the girlfriend saw this.
and the rest is history.

ahhhh.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweeetttttttt!!!!!!!!! Upgrades


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

First seed has cracked, taproot didn't come out but it was cracked. 
Went into a 20-30% Perelite / FFoF soil + Beer cup with a ziplock bag for humidity.
still waiting for the other three.


Redbull seedling, 12/12 from seed has shown its first white hairs.
pretty confident its female :]

just out of curiousity...is it now too late to take the redbull seedling out of the flowering room and put it into the 24/0 [or 18/6 havent decided yet] baby room?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can re-veg anything. It may take a few weeks to transition back over to veg but it will eventually happen. There are people that re-veg their plants after they harvest the entire thing. I don't see how what you're doing is much different.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> just out of curiousity...is it now too late to take the redbull seedling out of the flowering room and put it into the 24/0 [or 18/6 havent decided yet] baby room?


I would pull it out right now.. it will reveg.. it will prob just stop growing for a week or 2.. and it might have a couple funky leaves.. but she will get back on track


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought about it, not going to.. its an experiment you know?

Only asked cause the girlfriend wanted to and I wasn't sure.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

The three oaksterdam OG seeds my brother gave me all cracked, they were pretty big ass seeds too.

The Silver Skunk didnt crack but I put it in anyways and told it that it was time to be a seed.
hopefully they will be different when i wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## txpete77 (Jul 24, 2011)

Since I'm doing my bagseed grow, I'm curious about your 'redbull' one that you're doing. It sounds like it may be the same strain I'm running right now (the guy called it 'Grand Daddy Red'). I'd love to see pics and compare when you harvest to see if this is the same stuff I have.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 24, 2011)

Seriously, it was pretty good smoke.. really smooth, earthy. had red hairs everywhere, littered with them.

shouldn't be too long till I start seeing buds :]


----------



## txpete77 (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here... Mine was nice and mellow, but no couchlock (unless you smoked about 5g on your own). I bought mine as high end mids, but full of seeds (I'm guessing large scale outdoor grow). I would really love to identify this strain, because I'm thinking without the seed this would hit as hard as decent hydro.

BTW thanks for the call on the water and pot size - I looked closed and my roots are already trying to escape the planters, and these are sucking up water much faster now. You might have saved a few plants for me on that one. +rep coming your way


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Jul 25, 2011)

cool veg set-up, those tents are really a conveinient tool....just set up and grow! glad you didn't take your seedling out of 12-12 i was curious to see how your experiment would grow


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha yea, this tent is pretty cool for the most part!

I've been doing some thinking and measuring and this tent is cooler than I thought.
Worst comes to worst, I could always turn this thing on its side, and have three feet of height instead of two. Also having a little trouble keeping the temperature stable without an inline fan exhausting hot air and pulling cold air in, but I just keep it open all the way and for the most part is stays below 85, so i'm not too worried at the moment.
No sprouts yet for the seeds, depressing. I just keep spraying them with a mister bottle whenever I see the top soil dry out a little bit.

Yea, I figured your plants would suck up all that room in no time, I'm happy I had something useful to tell you lol.

I was thinking about switching the seedling back to veg, just for the simple fact its growing so damn well.. thick fingers, great color green.
But I don't care how big or small she is, I'm going to make her produce her goods! 

Anyways, Hindu Kush and Seedling got water + nutes + Molasses today.
Hindu kush seems to be picking up a lot.. probably because I didnt water it for like 7-8 days, and still even then it feels like I shouldnt water it when I pick it up, and it is still somewhat moist 2-3 inches down.
It's weird though, cause if you can see in the pictures the hindu has some leaves that are yellow and they look like some kind of deficiency, but, the only place that the hindu is having problems are on its two tops... all the undergrowth is coming in beautiful.. weird.

Anyways I got new pictures of them all, will post them in a sec.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the greatest of pictures, not a lot of closeups and the hindu kush isn't here nor the seedling.
But atleast it's something 

Desert Dream, reached about 37 inches from soil to tip.


Master Bubba, about 20 inches to 22 inches tall.



Northern Lights, about 24-26 inches tall.


What I wake up to every morning :]







Oh and I opened my tent a little bit ago, and saw my hindu kush toppled over.
upon further inspection, it literally fell off it's books and VHS's and landed perfectly on its bottom inbetween all the other plants without any damage to anything.
Except a bunch of water to clean up.....
I think it's toying with me, since I want it to die so bad.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Alotaball I found like 2 very small black flies crawling up the stem of the budsite i'm having troubles with, the branch's top's pistils are turning orangish and the leaves that come out of the top are dying like twisting black.. dont see any other damage, only things i've found out about this is that the plant either got polinated or hermied, or pests.

I got a mason jar with apple juice + saran wrap and holes poked into it on the bottom of my tent and another one with apple juice and molasses to see which they like more.
I also poured like a half inch to an inch of perelite ontop of all the plants, heard this helps...

worried now, didnt want to see pests this late in the game... ugh.

anything else you would add, forgot to ask that part... like they are very small black fly looking things they didnt fly away when i went near them they just crawled on my finger and i killed them, but the branch is getting moderately worse, i first noticed it yesterday. should I cut it off?


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

They look really good man, proud you got everything down so quickly. It's always a worry when someone starts growing. Maybe they will get to frustrated or whatever. Glad you stuck with it, your ladies are beautiful. Especially the Northern Lights. Wish I had some of those genetics, to make my Lantern's Light strain. JEalOUs!!!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Read up and I guess the larvae is the problem, i'm going to be giving all the plants normal water tomorrow most likely, should I mix some neem in the water to kill the larvae?

if so, how much?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

Your shit is lookin good steeZz. Sorry to hear about the fly issue. I have zero experience with neem oil so hopefully I don't have any issues with bugs. The other day I bitch slapped one of my kush plants and an earwig fell out. He attempted to scurry away, but I stomped his punk ass lol. I'm just glad it was the only one.

I noticed that when I started using molasses I would get ants in my room. Not a lot, maybe like 10. The sugar somehow attracted them.. They were chilling under one of the drain pans not doing a whole lot, until I smashed them. Stay away from my plants. I don't fuck around haha


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats what I think the gnats came from, cause I used molasses the other day. F#$K!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

dealing with pest is part of the sport.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 25, 2011)

There are pesticides you can put in your water that will kill the larvae. I have a big bottle of it, if you wanna come get some. I will check the label when I get home let you know it's info to help in your venture.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Picture of the exact batch of bud I got the seedling from.
Now you can probably compaire it with the stuff you got.


----------



## txpete77 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's looks pretty damned close, thanks!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 25, 2011)

steeZz, I have gnats also but mine came from the FF OF soil. They've been in my garden since day one. There isn't a good amount of them so I haven't worried much about them. If you have them that would be my guess as to where they came from. No clue about the larvae though.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 25, 2011)

normally some sand .. or perlite.. sticky traps and not overwatering will keep em in check


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

I read that putting a small piece of potato skin on the top of your soil helps with gnats. When you water your plants the p skin will open up small pores on and trap the gnat eggs from getting out. I've had this huge potato sitting on my kitchen counter for about a week. Still deciding if I'm going to give it a try. The gnats aren't out of control so I haven't tried it yet.

Edit: Post #500 lol damn I talk to much


----------



## mir (Jul 26, 2011)

I was also have gnats for first time in my life,and a great thing is Bacillus Thuringiensis Israelensis-BTI,with this product and with neem-oil i was destroy them,also after that i get Thrips and for them i was use garlic with chilli spray-very good thing,i didnt belive that is gone be so efficient, but it is.Yellow traps for fungus gnats and blue for thrips,and a pests dont have chance against your beauties.Hope this will help you.Greets from Mir.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 26, 2011)

mir said:


> I was also have gnats for first time in my life,and a great thing is Bacillus Thuringiensis Israelensis-BTI,with this product and with neem-oil i was destroy them,also after that i get Thrips and for them i was use garlic with chilli spray-very good thing,i didnt belive  that is gone be so efficient, but it is.Yellow traps for fungus gnats and blue for thrips,and a pests dont have chance against your beauties.Hope this will help you.Greets from Mir.


I think that is what I was talking about before. My stuff is called Physus20 or something it's 11 bucks at BV Hydro.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

Going to the hydro-store in an hour or so, wrote down EVERYTHING you guys had to say and told me to get, going to go through them all and decide.
I woke up this morning, had a yellow sticky trap in the desert dream and one in the master bubba, the one in the desert dream is starting to get coated by little black bugs, master bubbas was clear.
Only found 1 little black bug on the stem of the desert dream, nothing crawling ontop of the perlite on any of the plants.
Desert dream needed watering today, so I mixed 2tbpsoons into about 1 and 1/2 gals of water and some coco-wet, and watered her down good + put more perlite to even it out.
Also got my neem 360degree spray bottle out [boooyaka].
All the plants perlite ontop of the soil got a good covering of this spray, even got all over the sides of the pots and all the little drainage holes in the pot.
I even sprayed my entire tent, all corners, all the floor, the fan, ontop of the light, outside the tent, in my baby veg tent, all over the baby veg tent, and I even went outside with the rest and gave my patio and outside my apartment a good once over. Starting to enjoy the smell of neem.......not.

If it werent for this website and all you guys responding I would of already gotten majorly frustrated and probably given up by now.
Thanks for keepin my head on the right track fellas!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> steeZz, I have gnats also but mine came from the FF OF soil. They've been in my garden since day one. There isn't a good amount of them so I haven't worried much about them. If you have them that would be my guess as to where they came from. No clue about the larvae though.


 The gnats lay the eggs in your soil, then the larvae starts eating your roots, then they turn into gnats again.

Del66666 told me to just put sand ontop of my soil like an inch and put 1tblspn per 2litres of water of neem and some coco-wet and just do a soil drench.
I'm not worried about the gnats, I really don't care about them to be honest.
I'm more worried about the larvae eating my fucking roots and turning into gnats and reproducing and starting the process over.
Perlite ontop of the soil stops them from turning into gnats and flying away and reproducing and shit, hopefully my soil drench will kill the larvae though.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

steeZz said:


> If it werent for this website and all you guys responding I would of already gotten majorly frustrated and probably given up by now.
> Thanks for keepin my head on the right track fellas!


I feel the exact same way man. My plants would be worm food if it weren't for the peeps that help me out every day. 

Edit: whoops, I replied too early lol See I had no idea the gnats were the cause of the larvae. Now that you say that I will give them a closer look tonight. I don't want no flucking larvae on my roots so I may slice up this potato and give it a try. The last thing I want to use is neem oil. I've smelled it... yack.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude, if you do use it... don't be an impatient dumbass like me and wear some gloves and a longsleeve shirt you don't want.

If you get this shit on your skin, you're going to smelling it for hours.
Buy a burger, it smells like neem.
Smoke a cigarette, neem.
Eat icecream, neem.
Kiss the wifey, neem.

o.o


-edit, i can no longer eat in and out burgers without smelling neem on them due to the excessive spraying prior to getting food. F$#K.
if you were from california and knew what in and out was, you would probably cry.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 26, 2011)

steeZz said:


> -edit, i can no longer eat in and out burgers without smelling neem on them due to the excessive spraying prior to getting food. F$#K.
> if you were from california and knew what in and out was, you would probably cry.


Thats hilarious.. wait if you ever need to use SERENADE.. makes neem smell like candy!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

you would chirp in right when we're vulnerable and depressed and laugh at our anguish.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 26, 2011)

steeZz said:


> If you get this shit on your skin, you're going to smelling it for hours.
> Buy a burger, it smells like neem.
> Smoke a cigarette, neem.
> Eat icecream, neem.
> ...


Lmfao... Don't mean to laugh at your misfortune but damn that was funny. Hopefully this grow bumps both of us up to grower status. Being a noob sucks!


----------



## mir (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes i know,the neem-oil smells bad,but he stops larvae when they start eating roots,also somebody said about to make layer from sand or perlite(2,5cm or inch)on top of a soil and it is a very good idea,it will also stop adults and they will not penetrate in soil and their larvae who is already in soil will stand under this layer and die.About potato,i was read that you must use slices of potato on top of a soil(larvae like them)and after few days you replace them with new slices,but if you can find BTI you dont need potato or sand layer.Also you can google and find about predatory nematodes who will kill larvae and they will protect your plants even more than BTI because you dont need so much application.Greets from Mir


----------



## CatfishBilly (Jul 27, 2011)

nice job, wish i did a eighth as good on my first grow... +rep


----------



## alotaball (Jul 27, 2011)

steeZz said:


> you would chirp in right when we're vulnerable and depressed and laugh at our anguish.


cmon man .. you should know me well enough by now to know.. that is the only time i come around LOL...


----------



## steeZz (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL touche alotaball.

and thank you catfish that makes me happy to hear, I figure that I made it further than what I expected, and did well so far, so I'm happy with whatever results come out of this.
No sign of more fungus gnats since the neem drench and perlite ontop of the soil, the four new gnat strips i put in last night are all still clean.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 27, 2011)

One of my oaksterdam seedlings died :/


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 28, 2011)

steeZz said:


> One of my oaksterdam seedlings died :/


RIP little buddy>.< Hopefull its in Seed heaven with Eyedea ya?? Happy thoughts and all^^


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> RIP little buddy>.< Hopefull its in Seed heaven with Eyedea ya?? Happy thoughts and all^^


Haha yea.. i just keep telling myself it was a male seed and he did himself to make my job easier.
all other seeds have shed their seed and are little palm trees at the moment. Going to take pictures of the mommas in a second :]


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 28, 2011)

nice grow man! cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

New pictures!! Lots of new shit goin on, HOLY SHIT.
Raised my light up, looked like it started to burn the tops of the desert dream just a little bit cause I forgot my carbon filter is stealing CFMs so my light isn't getting as cool as it was, so I brought my light all the way as high as it can get and moved my fan outside my tent... i think i like it better like this.

The master bubba is nuts, biggest bud sites out of all of them, so fucking thick already.
The Northern lights is LITTERED with nugs, EVERYWHERE and all of them are starting to connect. it has the closest nodes out of all my plants.
Desert dream is lookin better, dont see anymore gnats and all of her tops are starting to form huge colas.
hindu kush, nothing new to update. her buds are starting to look dank as shit though, I cut off two of her arms due to some damage, they were the very bottom ones though.
And ever since then, shes been gettin pretty dank.
Redbull, holy shit... I don't think this is redbull anymore guys sorry to say. This plant has like a fucking STRONG ass OG smell to it for some reason and it barely has white hairs.
this plant smells more than the hindu, master bubba, and northern lights put together. Can't wait for it to start budding! Transplanted it aswell to a 3gallon from a 1gallon and got some mycorrhizae in there.

Like I said earlier, I lost one of the oaksterdam seedlings. BUT! The silver skunk and other 2 oaksterdam seedlings are doing just fine.
Only weird thing is, one of the leaves on one of the oaksterdams is like shooting straight down 


Desert Dream


Master Bubba And Desert Dream


Master Bubba


Northern Lights


12/12 from seed.

Oaksterdam



Oaksterdam 2 [weird leaf dropping down ]


Silver Skunk


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking good man. You're one week behind my girls and I wouldn't have guessed it. Your buds actually look a lot bigger than mine...*sad face*


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow now I feel bad! I'm sure they might LOOK bigger, but probably aren't or are just the same size.

Plus genetics too my friend, I might be ahead in the beginning but yours might take over in the long haul


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking sweet. So much smoother than my first grow haha.

Try embedding your pics. Most of the time they will show your true resolution. Try using Picasa, it's a google web photo deal like photobucket. IMO it's better than Photobucket though. And you can set it to easily link to your Google+ account.

The bubba looks gorgeous. I'm still on that Northern Lights though.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

Steez your bubba is gonna be LOADED .. mark it ! by loaded I dont mean a HUGE yield .. but more importantly .. quality dense nugs.. The bud spacing is so tight in the next month its gonna be SOLID


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

and the NL's lol pretty much all of them look great for the setup and I think that tent size was perfect for that light.. those are shaping in to some of the better looking plants I have seen under a 400.. and Ive seen alot of grows!


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Steez your bubba is gonna be LOADED .. mark it ! by loaded I dont mean a HUGE yield .. but more importantly .. quality dense nugs.. The bud spacing is so tight in the next month its gonna be SOLID


Good to hear my friend, thats the only plant I want to smoke so quality over quantity anyways! ahhhhhhhhhh.


and just read your other post! awuh I feel like I wanna cry now alotaball, stop it!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

Shit it might yield real well tool... just hard to guess that you know... but whatever it does yield... looks like its gonna be a+

Remember I told you about the House-Garden Im playing with .... I think I liked the General Hydro better.. Im gonna keep trying to mess around with it and give it a fair chance.. but with the gh.. I never had yellowing or def or anything .. and the H&G is already looking a little more yellow and sad ect.. then the girl right next to it im feeding GH . We will see.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 29, 2011)

Look at my plants, i'm a first time grower who didn't even know where to buy a PH Meter....
General Hydroponics has been nice to me all the way through, not once have I had to emergency flush my plants.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 29, 2011)

Ya thats how it was with mine.. always sooo green and perfect.. almost no yellowing even at harvest.. So .. we will see im gonna give the h&g stuff a fighting chance .. but im only using it on a couple plants.. I cant go away from the GH stuff till I KNOW something is better.. just because it has worked so well


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 29, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Ya thats how it was with mine.. always sooo green and perfect.. almost no yellowing even at harvest.. So .. we will see im gonna give the h&g stuff a fighting chance .. but im only using it on a couple plants.. I cant go away from the GH stuff till I KNOW something is better.. just because it has worked so well


I might get away from the Humboldt stuff after this grow. The plants haven't responded all that well to it. If you're both using GH then I'd say it's done well for you. Before I bought the HB I almost got talked into H & G. I just didn't want to spend that much money on nutes for my first grow. I'm curious to see how your H & G ladies come out.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey steeze not trying to hijack.. just havent started my own thread yet.. look how this alien OG is filling in .. the one I trained way back.. she looks like she is gonna have some weight on her.. today is 36 I think...(I figured I would share with you since your prob the only one that remembers this specific plant lol) 
SORRY BOUT THE HPS LIGHTING .. lazy pothead I know lol


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea that shit is gettin thick, I can't wait for a stronger light.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice OG alotaball... I've been running H & G Aqua Flakes along with most of the adds....The soil run I had I used some very cheap nutes, Jacks Pro, it worked fine but something was way off, my yield...lol So back to Aqua Flakes and things are back to exploding....Super clean too, I dont flush at all unless I see or smell a problem period... I've had a couple whole runs with only flushing with Clearex at chop...And you've seen my results... Just though I'd help hijack SteeZz's thread..

Hey SteeZz dont be in to big a hurry for the bigger bulb... If your temps are in line with the 400 you might run it a while, I've got my hands full getting them back down.....Turned out my digital thermometer batteries were going bad giving false readings.....I was at 100 and didn't know for a little while...I have become an expert at taking temp readings...The 600 is hotter for sure......


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha nahh, 400 isn't me man.. I mean a 400W light I would say is even too much for a personal grower...

but i'm in it for the ounce colas and six foot plants. 
I dont want to *have* to train my plants you know?


got a little scared this morning, wasnt home all day yesterday and my desert dream was on day 4-5 of no water.. she usually goes 3 at the most.
anyways woke up this morning opened my tent and didnt even recognize it, she lost all her perkiness and was droopy like about to die.

Got her nutrients, molasses, and all the good stuff and shes already perkin back up.
also the seedling got nutes.

And a good example of how big the top circumference is on the master bubba...
Half dollar coin is about the right width.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't that some scary shit seeing your girls drooping like that?? lol Man as soon as I see that I'm like "oh fuck! waterrrrrrrrrrrrr!!" haha Then an hour later they are nice and perky again.


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you talking about giving your 12/12 nutes?


----------



## Mr.Natural (Jul 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Haha nahh, 400 isn't me man.. I mean a 400W light I would say is even too much for a personal grower...
> 
> but i'm in it for the ounce colas and six foot plants.
> I dont want to *have* to train my plants you know?
> ...


Just wanted to give you a heads up on the heat difference....I let my moms get droopy often....probably not the best thing...lol


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Are you talking about giving your 12/12 nutes?


Yea, the 12/12 from seed. I gave her some more transition nutes since I just put her in a 3gal pot, once I see more flowering going on i'll bump it up.



Mr.Natural said:


> Just wanted to give you a heads up on the heat difference....I let my moms get droopy often....probably not the best thing...lol


This is the FIRST time any of my plants got droopy to this extent... she was literally like falling over, never going to happen again.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Isn't that some scary shit seeing your girls drooping like that?? lol Man as soon as I see that I'm like "oh fuck! waterrrrrrrrrrrrr!!" haha Then an hour later they are nice and perky again.


You have no idea, I woke up.. looked at the time.. 9:18... FUCK, three hours of lights on already...and I didnt get to see what they looked like all day during their lights on the day prior and before lights off so I was clueless.
open my tent and had to literally rub my eyes because I couldnt identify my desert dream plant, my northern lights plant was all perky and fucking loving life.
but the desert dream was like the dunce cap kid in the corner.
I hurried grabbed all my nutes, molasses, ph meter, 5gal jug of RO water hurried into the bathroom.
Didnt even wait for nutes, poured straight RO water over her while I got nutes ready.
Then gave her a good feeding... and now she seems fine, just dont want to push it like that anymore... plants normally don't look that way lol.


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

she will be fine .. Im ordering some seeds right now steez.. anything catch your eye? Ill order a couple of em.. and mother them out.. just hit me with a small donation.. The pick n mix is like 8-12 bucks a seed .. not to bad  Let me know !


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 31, 2011)

alotaball said:


> she will be fine .. Im ordering some seeds right now steez.. anything catch your eye? Ill order a couple of em.. and mother them out.. just hit me with a small donation.. The pick n mix is like 8-12 bucks a seed .. not to bad  Let me know !



Where are you ordering from?


----------



## BambamLFC (Jul 31, 2011)

DAMN! nice lookin nugs man. lovin the master bubba! looks yummy!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

attitude.. so far I have agent orange... Critical + freebe... then I got a couple vanilla kush.. tangerine dream... prob will pick a couple more.. wanna mother out a few and find something special for later this year


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

alotaball said:


> she will be fine .. Im ordering some seeds right now steez.. anything catch your eye? Ill order a couple of em.. and mother them out.. just hit me with a small donation.. The pick n mix is like 8-12 bucks a seed .. not to bad  Let me know !



the void and pandoras box are the only two seeds ill tell you to get besides agent orange and ace of spaces, ill be more than happy to throw you money when you do get them going to compensate but im 100% sure you wont be mad from getting those, i just didnt want to order 2 seeds and pay 60$ you know? I would rather wait for you to order seeds and have like a batch we order together and give you some money cause it seems pointless to pay for the insurance and shipping and all that bullshit for 2 seeds.

you let me know! I will seriously give you the cash for the seeds!


----------



## alotaball (Jul 31, 2011)

cool ill let you know what I order.. maybe once I mother em out.. ill invite you over and we can pick the best mama's


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Didnt see your respond, sent you a text hahaha was too excited.

I got like 10 more seeds germinating gonna plant them and see what ones look the best and kill the rest :]


----------



## steeZz (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> Just wanted to give you a heads up on the heat difference....I let my moms get droopy often....probably not the best thing...lol


hahaha didn't mean to bash you or anything.
I know what you mean though, seriously 2-3 degrees change outside my tent will spike it 7-10 degrees.
my brother actually told me he lets them get droopy to the point of like nearly dying and then feed them...
no way I can go through with that.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 1, 2011)

Seedlings gettin big.
One of the oaksterdams is short and lighter green.
The other is tall and darker green.
both of them are about to hit their second leaves

The silver skunk looks good so far, atleast thats the name of the bud I got it from ehh.
also got about 10 seeds germinating i'm going to be planting and picking the best looking ones.
The names are in the pictures of which are which.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 1, 2011)

steeZz said:


> hahaha didn't mean to bash you or anything.
> I know what you mean though, seriously 2-3 degrees change outside my tent will spike it 7-10 degrees.
> my brother actually told me he lets them get droopy to the point of like nearly dying and then feed them...
> no way I can go through with that.



hahaha I was just busting your balls bro!!!! Just about everyone gets the light bug....we are all mostly just greedy bastards anyway.....more....more....more.........


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 1, 2011)

Seeds looking good. What day flowering are you on now?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 1, 2011)

it's funny you ask, they are officially week 4 I believe, or 28 days flowering rather.

Oh and, back left is the Desert Dream, back right is the northern lights, front left is master bubba, to the right of it is the hindu kush, then the front right is my 12/12 from seed.
northern lights is taking the spotlight I think, master bubba is bomb and all but the northern lights is starting to look like just a big nug with some plant with it rather than a big plant with some nug with it.
seeds are fine, just weird as fuck... cant wait for the 10 other ones to be ready.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, the one big nug w/ some plant is a good transition :}


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea man we're exactly 1 week apart lol That's awesome. Have you been seeing many trichomes yet?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 2, 2011)

Millions of them, the desert dream is covered in crystals, the northern lights is behind her, and then the hindu kush, then the master bubba.... its weird, the master bubba really isnt as crystally as the rest, but it has the biggest nugs and most pistils. ehhh.

Planted one of the bagseeds I was germinating, about to go check on the rest of the seeds to check if any others are ready.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

Your master bubba sounds like my master kush. Buds are getting fat and hairy but it's not big on trichomes yet. Hopefully these fuckers start pumping them out soon! The ones with the trichomes are awesome though. They're smell seems to transform. Sometimes I'll go to the little popcorn nugs at the bottom of the plant and rub a leaf just to get a smell of it lol

How many plants do you have total now?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 2, 2011)

Nine at the moment, nine more on the way.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice man. 18 plants is going to keep you hella busy lol My next grow I should have either 24 or 36. Depends on what I get from this harvest (need to invest in more shit for more plants). The workload is gonna be ridiculous!! but all worth it!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

I think my northern lights is going to be finishing the quickest, it looks like most peoples stuff at week 6 of flowering.
also, my desert dream has been shedding fan leaves like crazy on the lower lower part of her, im thinking fungus gnat larvae eating the roots killing her maybe? ugh.
regardless of the shedding, she looks damn good where it counts and is by far the most crystally.
master bubba had to get tied with a shoelace to support her base stem from all the nug weight already, when i watered yesterday she nearly killed herself.
Hindu kush, actually is coming and nugging quite well for its shape. If it turns out to be real good smoke, i'll keep it, anything not top quality and im going to either BHO or hash the entire plant.
Redbull, HOLY SHIT FUCK BALLS!
since the transfer of pots, this fucking thing has exploded, mycorrhizae is the shit man i'm telling you. it has some slight browning from the tops of the leaves in on the lower part of the plant, but im not trippin since i've really been just experimenting with nutrients on it and getting the hang of shit... I mean for a plant that i'm trying to fail on this thing is pulling weight, i think its like a foot and a half tall now.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking really healthy man, keep it up. Nearly everyone gets those weaker yellow/brown leaves near the bottom so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, got only 3 bagseeds going, so 2 oaksterdam, and 1 silver skunk, then i got 3 bagseeds going, the rest of them were bunk.
so 11 plants. But at the same time these plants will be for clones and whatnot so i'll have millions of plants!

one of the bagseeds has already popped through, the other two are still sleeping in the soil.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

Paperhouse said:


> Looking really healthy man, keep it up. Nearly everyone gets those weaker yellow/brown leaves near the bottom so I wouldn't worry too much.


Yea, this plant has blown up, it was just an experiment to try out 12/12 from seed. crazy.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

she looks good!.. that was pretty much 12/12 from seed right? I wouldnt feed her too much more.. looks like you got it right where it needs to be.. But you could push it lol phuck it.. she's an experiment lol.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been pushing it... i gave her like 1 and 1/2 the dose they told me to give her lol ! 
Instead of like burning her or anything she exploded with pistils and grew like 5 inches in one day.
desert dream is shedding leaves though like every night, it seems reasonable where shes shedding since the spots aren't getting much light, but still 6-7 fan leaves a day?

gracias for the compliments


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

are they yellowing then falling off.. thats normal!.. just dont pull them off.. because the plant is using the nitro from them.. I wouldnt try to feed them too much nitro to stop it.. it taste like shit... its pretty much the normal process.. if it feels like its excessive.. maybe put a picture up of the problem areas so we can all look at it .. but chances are its just the beginning of the end lol


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I have been pushing it... i gave her like 1 and 1/2 the dose they told me to give her lol !
> Instead of like burning her or anything she exploded with pistils and grew like 5 inches in one day.
> desert dream is shedding leaves though like every night, it seems reasonable where shes shedding since the spots aren't getting much light, but still 6-7 fan leaves a day?
> 
> gracias for the compliments


6 or 7 is a bunch for a day, something is going on. What about air circulation?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

Air circulation is fine, temperature is fine, everythings fine... and it was worse yesterday after the wilting incident.
I think it might be the larvae eating my shit since I just watered her maybe? fucking frustrating, im currently doing research on other ways to grow.
not using FFOF anymore lots of complaints and bullshit about it having fungus gnats like crazy and how it isn't what it use to be with all these sticks and twigs and shit in the soil.
i mean im better making my own soil with all the same ingredients to be honest and i think i'm going to, cause i dont want to throw a potential monster into some soil i'm unsure about.
hopefully i can just find a better company for soil, about to read up on FF happy frog though.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

*"I didn't end up going with OF because I had read a bunch of people stating that it can be buggy and they had gnat and other pest infestations when switching to OF.  Subcool himself says that he will not use it or advise anyone to use it due to its buginess. That sealed the deal for me. I haven't had any bug issues with my HF. I am sure that they will both probably perform similarly it is just going to be up to your personal preference" -NightbirdX

*That settles it for me. No more research needed.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

I leave mine in the garage for a couple weeks.. its 120 in there in summer .. cooks/sterilizes it


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I leave mine in the garage for a couple weeks.. its 120 in there in summer .. cooks/sterilizes it



when you're paying that much for soil you shouldnt have to do this.... o.o


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

I do it will all soil regardless of price.. even if it leaves fox farms clean.. who knows what warehouse or hydro store has been storing it.. If you go to Riverside discount hydro.. they have pallets of the stuff sitting outside.. so its just a precaution.. And I only pay 10-12 a bag for ffof.... so its marginally more expensive then other soils.. Pest are gonna be a problem in soil regardless of brand.. your bringing the outdoors .. into your bedroom.. all you can do is learn to deal with the situations. Not saying that ffof is the best soil.. or you cant use another brand ect.. but the pest are gonna be there..figure out how to eliminate them.. changing soil might be a short term solution.. but your gonna see pest again no matter what. Have you done a azatrol drench.. or gognats.. Fungus Gnats are one of the easiest pest to eliminate.. and it would take a ton of them to cause a bunch of damage.... Are you finding dead ones on your leaf surfaces by chance?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I only found like four adult gnats and yea they are all near the nugs and shit... just annoying you know? 
I might just mix other shit into FFOF to make it more like happyfrog, I just hate to do everything when it comes to nutrients and whatnot just fine, then lose this shit to fungus gnats.

it's not as bad as other people explainining how bad their gnat problem is but still you know?
and yea I got what you mean bringing it indoors...

also, I read aug is the worst time for fungus gnats.
blah.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

All my moms are in Happy Frog. Not as hot as FF. I think I might have seen a few gnats,but figured it was just a stray, that found my plants...No pest strip in every cab after the spidermite attack last run. Your right, when you pay top dollar for a product you should expect top quality....not bugs.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate happy frog.. if you go into my journal.. I started mixing it on some of my plants.. 1/3 OF 1/3 Happy 1/3 perlite .. the happy frog is just like the FFOF just less airy and more bark ect.. after 2 months it was noticably compacted compared to the straight FFOF. 

Have any of the sticky traps caught any of the gnats.. could you take a picture for me of one .. reallyy close up with the loupe you have.. Ill tell you why after I see it. I just dont wanna type it all if it doesnt apply.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> All my moms are in Happy Frog. Not as hot as FF. I think I might have seen a few gnats,but figured it was just a stray, that found my plants...No pest strip in every cab after the spidermite attack last run. Your right, when you pay top dollar for a product you should expect top quality....not bugs.


I agree.. but how do you know where the bugs/pest came from??? It could be from storage of the soil during shipping.. or anything .. anytime you have a soil that is SOOO fertile and moist.. it invites pest.. You could of had a gnat fly in your house.. it could come from anywhere.. 

But for quality.. i mean .. even if you have to bake/ sanitize FFOF.. ( WHICH YOU SHOULD DO WITH ANY SOIL) It is a great product.. Very airy.. and in most cases you can go 3-4 weeks without even feeding in veg because of what it contains. 

Can you make a homemade soil for cheaper that is nearly as good if not better .. YES. But where? In your living room? Or if you do it outside.. pest can get into it.. its always a risk.. From miracle grow to FFOF.. you need to have precautions for every situation.

To me .. ill pay 10-12 bucks for ffof... because I dont have to worry about anything during veg.. just water and feed if im bored..


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I hate happy frog.. if you go into my journal.. I started mixing it on some of my plants.. 1/3 OF 1/3 Happy 1/3 perlite .. the happy frog is just like the FFOF just less airy and more bark ect.. after 2 months it was noticably compacted compared to the straight FFOF.



LOL, I hate soil...all soil....lol I have no reference for soil at all. I'll take your word on the difference. I've managed to keep 2 happy in soil for over a year now.. The 2 new moms are fine as well. 2 parts HF one part perlite is what was recommended to me...
But I'm still a hydro guy....


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> No pest strip in every cab after the spidermite attack last run


These kick ass for pest.. but can only be used in veg... ( if you care about the people smoking your product).

Its not an option for Steez though.. From what I remember his grow is currently in his bedroom.. So unless you want to poisen yourself and at the same time.. You will have to use a less drastic option. 

Azamax / neem drench will help.. with the perlite on the soil.. and make sure to spray drench the bottom of the pots too.. the adults can come through the drain holes.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> LOL, I hate soil...all soil....lol I have no reference for soil at all. I'll take your word on the difference. I've managed to keep 2 happy in soil for over a year now.. The 2 new moms are fine as well. 2 parts HF one part perlite is what was recommended to me...
> But I'm still a hydro guy....


Its alot easier to keep the pest at bay when you have no soil for them to live in lol... I shouldnt of said I hate Happy frog... its not bad.. its actually better then some others I have seen.. But it is noticeably different the FFOF .. atleast when in comes to the texture.. its more woodchippy lol.. is that a word.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I've only gone through about half of one of those big bags, I paid something like 25.00. But I haven't had any wood chips to speak of. I started with MG soil a couple years ago, and it was very very woodchippy.....(works for me)...Maybe, I got a clean bag...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you used FFOF? I bet the Happy frog is tons better texture wise then Miracle grow.. I prob just noticed the difference because I had a FFOF and perlite right next to it. 

25 a bag.. that is steep.. no wonder you would be mad if there was pest in it .. it should grow the plants for you at that price.. I forget at times I am in cali and spoiled and can get stuff pretty cheap compared to other locations.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 3, 2011)

If its in a local hydro shop, you have to pay high prices... I do a lot of ebay or craigslist when I can.....Tough to get soil online .... I guess they know that and beat up over it....I try to support local business when I can. I pick up the phone and tell my local guy if he can match it I'll gladly buy from him...Sometimes he can, often he cant...I don't think it makes him to happy to see me.....too bad...

I'll try the FFOF next time I pick up soil it was priced the same....thanks


----------



## alotaball (Aug 3, 2011)

Natural I do the exact same thing.. I explained to the owner .. that I prefer to support the local business's.. and if they can match or come close I prefer to spend my money with them.. and Like you said... sometimes they can.. other times .. its just not possible with the overhead of a store front. I dont mind paying a little more for the convenience though... 

Prob best bet due to ur pricing .. is to make your own.. 

I look at it this way though... If you spend 20 bucks on a bag of soil.. thats about 2-3 plants worth of soil.. in return you get 6-18 ounces of bud for a 20 dollar investment in soil.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 3, 2011)

In my grow I'm using FF OF, Happy Frog and worm castings. I have gnats but not very many from what I can see. Each time I feed I see two at most. Is there somewhere I should be looking for the larvae?? I've never noticed any...


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> If its in a local hydro shop, you have to pay high prices... I do a lot of ebay or craigslist when I can.....Tough to get soil online .... I guess they know that and beat up over it....I try to support local business when I can. I pick up the phone and tell my local guy if he can match it I'll gladly buy from him...Sometimes he can, often he cant...I don't think it makes him to happy to see me.....too bad...
> 
> I'll try the FFOF next time I pick up soil it was priced the same....thanks


Try FoxFarm stores in your area

I checked a few months ago and nothing. Then i checked a week ago, there was a store, not only was it close, i know the guy who owns it, and now he says whenever he gets new stuff from them in, he would give me a call. And i got 2 big bags of HF for 28usd....

Point being keep checking that site from time to time. Might find a local business like i did that has it cheap.

Edit: sorry for the topic jack OP


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't like how many pests I got when I grew in soil. I was really disappointed to find out they were coming from the soil I was buying to grow the plants. So far the only problem I have had with my medium and nutes is me not as alotaball puts it,"dailing" them in. Spidermites just started creeping in, but I have been moving the plants a lot over the last month or so. I unno personally (that means IMO) I just simply prefer the cleaner environment you get with a hydro grow. I don't dream of sleeping in the next room with a bunch of pots of poo. That's right I said it, poo...

If you aren't laughing at the word poo you are silly. Lots of luck and big ups to you Steez-y my knee-zy.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

he said poo .... LOL.

Lantern I hope I can succeed with this hydro expermiment... I hate dealing with soil in my room.... just a mess when its in your house.. and it always invites pest.. But i love the flavor from soil ... so I dont think I can ever get away from it completely.. but it would be nice to do all hydro then maybe one special one in soil with organics


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

I will start doing soil again when I can do it large and the way nature intended it...In a biodome type greenhouse...

I love the taste of outdoor. I don't love how they, to me, appear ravaged. No pretty trichomes and hairs, like you might find on hydro. Not that I am getting into a soil vs. hydro debate. They both have plus and minus to them. I prefer for my hobby to be hydro growing at the moment is all.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn I love having three pages to read on my thread when I wake up.

I agree with everything and think hydro is the way to go.. I'm probably just gonna follow alotaballs exact footsteps, finish this shit up, get another batch going [but im gonna spend alot of time ordering pest control items online] and do some hydro on the side. I think my Northern Lights is almost finished, i might be trippin but like I said it looks like its 6 weeks along on other peoples grow.. gonna check how long it normally takes these plants to flower.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 4, 2011)

How long has it been flowering total? I feel like it is only halfway through it's cycle. Everywhere I am reading says ~49 days. Including Sensi Seeds apparently. That baby might be done, can you get a pic of the trichomes? Maybe, borrow someone's digital camera for a close up. Try to get the magnification in there. Are they 50% amber?


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

I grew a NL#5 before and it was a 45 dayer .. couldnt believe it


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 4, 2011)

Try a quick dried test bud...probably too early though. Whew hoo.....first chop ......very cool....hang in there. How are you gonna dry?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 4, 2011)

I think i'm just going to get a tote thingy and hang up strings then put the lid on and keep it above my baby veg tent. 
I'll get a picture up in the morning wont be able to get one before lights off.
It's been officially a month, or 31 days actually... so i'm guessing maybe like 2 more weeks. it's the first thing i've seen that actually resembles a nug you know?
This will be good to harvest her so quick, more light and space for the others.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

Steez when you try a sample when harvest time gets closer.. just take a bud.. chop it with some scissors and put it on top of your ballast for a few hours.. that the quickest easiest way i have found atleast.. I start sampling around week 8.. just to get the high I want.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 4, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHH, I dont want to sample themmm ! where would I cut it off, the undergrowth? or the colas? 
im nervous. I think i'll wait a week before I do any of that just because I just gave her nutes, so i want to flush once before I cut.

It seems like the master bubba / desert dream are slowly slowly growing, but the northern just took off since the last time I gave her nutes since it was a full dose of micro/bloom and no nitrogen.
think i should go get that moab and start feeding it to her since shes almost done?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn I didn't realize you had one that was almost finished. That's good shit steeZz


----------



## alotaball (Aug 4, 2011)

I would way till week 8 to start sampling anything .. and ya i normally just take a scraggler towards the bottom.. only to judge the high.. the taste ect comes from curing.. but you can see if its too heady or not .. how long it last ect.. if its not done yet .. it will have a short paranoid head high.. I sample to avoid that.. I like daytime highs so I tend to harvest kinda early .. but its a fine line of a good motivational high .. and a trippy short shitty high lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm hoping to harvest for the daytime high as well. Couch lock isn't my thing. 

Take some samples steeZzzzzzzzzz 




and send them to me! I'll test that shit out for you lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually judge mine ripeness by the trichome. It works the same as alotaball's method, to gauge the high. If you want a more indica feel and you want it to be more "couch-locky" harvest when about 50% of the trichomes are amber. That magnifying glass you have will be your bestfriend. If you are looking for a focused sativa feel; harvest when the trichomes are milky white. Don't harvest when they are translucent, this is too early and they haven't filled with all those yummy cannabanoids. I feel like you can use that to judge when to start taking samples, as alotaball's method (IMO) will give you a more accurate measure of the type of high. I believe the fine line he talks about is that one between the translucent trichomes (short shitty high) and the milky-white, glossy pearlescent jewels(motivational yummy high).

To summarize, use your magnifying glass to judge when to start taking samples. The buds at the top of the plant will ripen before the buds further into the canopy. With the magnifying glass you will have a better perspective on where and when you want to take those morsels of all your hard work and effort.

Don't stress on it, you got this. 

I can't wait to try that Northern Lights. 2 more weeks and you will be needed some hands on some scissors.




.....and that was the *smallest BRANCH* on the plant. The mother cola had almost a 4" cola. The prettiest smelling flower I have ever known.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

I always check trichs.. my method was more to gauge personal ripeness.. A safe ripeness is 50 50 amber cloudy.. but certain strains are better at different rations.. a pure indica can be great at all cloudy.. but a sativa at all cloudy will just be a paranoid shitty high.. because the indica is naturally a more sedative high.. the cloudy just makes it a nice even high.. but if you take cloudy on a sativa.. u get what im saying

Same thing with a indica dom strain.. if you havest it with a lot of amber... some strains will have NO high really.. just make you stuck and tired... So its all preference.. Best thing to do is take a sample early.. check it with a scope.. write down the ratio of amber/cloudy.. write down your impression of the high.. then do the same thing in a week or 2.. all the way to harvest.. That way if you run that strain in the future.. you know EXACTLY what ratio you like YOUR trichs at for the high you desire.. 

PS .. sorry im PHADEDED lol .. stupid white widow hash


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I feel like you can use that to judge when to start taking samples, as alotaball's method (IMO) will give you a more accurate measure of the type of high. I believe the fine line he talks about is that one between the translucent trichomes (short shitty high) and the milky-white, glossy pearlescent jewels(motivational yummy high).
> 
> .



Exactly Lantern.. but I should of mentioned that I use my scope to know the ratio of my samples.. that way I can use it for future reference ... if you look in my journal that thing is always on the floor next to the plant im photoing lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I always check trichs.. my method was more to gauge personal ripeness.. A safe ripeness is 50 50 amber cloudy.. but certain strains are better at different rations.. a pure indica can be great at all cloudy.. but a sativa at all cloudy will just be a paranoid shitty high.. because the indica is naturally a more sedative high.. the cloudy just makes it a nice even high.. but if you take cloudy on a sativa.. u get what im saying
> 
> Same thing with a indica dom strain.. if you havest it with a lot of amber... some strains will have NO high really.. just make you stuck and tired... So its all preference.. Best thing to do is take a sample early.. check it with a scope.. write down the ratio of amber/cloudy.. write down your impression of the high.. then do the same thing in a week or 2.. all the way to harvest.. That way if you run that strain in the future.. you know EXACTLY what ratio you like YOUR trichs at for the high you desire..
> 
> PS .. sorry im PHADEDED lol .. stupid white widow hash


I concur. Lol. (on Phadeded and trichs haha)

@Steezz; Harvest time is fun and also very demanding haha. I bet you are going apeshit with excitement and all the worry. Hard to take so much emotion all at once :}


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

Harvesting is awesome.. till you get done trimming all your favorite cola's .. then it sucks lol.. guess it depends on the amount .. but trimming for 3 days straight .. ya


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep telling myself that trimming will be fun... alotaball keeps pissing on my parade haha See I need guys like you around here so we could have a trim party or some shit. Trimming and smoking all night sounds like fun, but doing it alone does sound pretty shitty lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea right i'm doing that shit completely alone unless lantern or alotaball come help me. You really think I can trust a bunch of desert rats helping me trim?
I'm from OC, regardless of who I meet here and who is my friend here I DO NOT trust them, just got iffy feelings about everything.
Only people I've been able to trust at all are only my wifeys friends, everyone else seems like they got a plan on their mind 24/7, if that makes sense?

anywho, I got new pictures of all the girls, except the seedlings...fkin forgot I had another tent >.< fuck! ugh stoner moment, anyways.
alright so, got lots of nice pictures of the NL... just casual pictures mostly of the rest of the plants.
I saw the hindu kush went 10 days without water, and was still heavier than most of my plants.... but I went ahead and watered her anyways.
kindof funny, 10 days without water, and not a single sign of underwatering or anything really... its almost like this fucking thing is a cactus.
Got some redbull to master bubba contrast pictures so you guys can understand how beast this plant is.
I swear, ever since I put the redbull in a 3gal pot it's exploded..... probably about 2 feet tall now.


will upload in a half hour tops after im finished sending them all to my email.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Most of these pictures are the bubba redbull and northern.

Heres a picture of the type of leaves on the bottom of the dream.
A lot less of them lately though, I think it was just from her not getting water maybe?


Does the redbull look female?  


Shes getting fucking huge. Cant wait to harvest NL and put her in her place



Remember the bubba is in a 5gal, redbull is in a 3gal

this is my baby :] I like shaking her gently by her main stem to see all the nugs all over her shake and wiggle. nom nom nom.


Here is the northern :]


Bad quality, but still you can see the general shaping going on.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Most of these pictures are the bubba redbull and northern.
> 
> Heres a picture of the type of leaves on the bottom of the dream.
> A lot less of them lately though, I think it was just from her not getting water maybe?
> ...


That looks like a girl to me. That Northern is mouth watering man, big ups on your first grow. I am seething to taste those delicious buds! I told you she was my favorite!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol I was joking around about the whole female thing cause of all the people on here asking that.

I cant wait for the northern to start thickening up though! you were right though, you called it.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful bro!!!! Your doing it great... cant wait till you get this experience and greenthumb in a new location and with some serious lights.. your knocking it out with that 400!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking ladies man^^ to bad im so far, id voleneteer to help trim just to get the Exp lol.... but i feel y aabout everyone "having a plan" on there minds. Im from Vegas, so i DEF know that feeling......
cheers man


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol I know what you mean, I'm kind of scared to trim all my shit, but at the same time I want to smoke a fat bowl of my own shit so I wanna hurry up and get this going.

thankss alotaball, I know, this 400 is just dinky fuckin shit really... it's like driving a toyota.
I mean I can understand why people would want 100W, 250W, 400W and whatnot but not for me.. I need 1000W lights [plural]
these nugs arent big enough.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 5, 2011)

your doing a kick ass job with what lighting you have right now!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeaaa I guess, hopefully I get atleast an ounce per plant.

not sure how much i'll get yet.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Lol I know what you mean, I'm kind of scared to trim all my shit, but at the same time I want to smoke a fat bowl of my own shit so I wanna hurry up and get this going.
> 
> thankss alotaball, I know, this 400 is just dinky fuckin shit really... it's like driving a toyota.
> I mean I can understand why people would want 100W, 250W, 400W and whatnot but not for me.. I need 1000W lights [plural]
> these nugs arent big enough.


LOL I drive a Toyota, you asshole!! ...................jk ahahah Man for a 400 you are knocking this grow out like a pro. That NL looks tric'd out bigtime. It looks like you'll have more than 1 zip off that thing too... quit being modest lol


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Agreed, for a 400W this looks like a 600W or even 1000W grow. Excellent work. What bulb are you using?


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 5, 2011)

Imma be coming up there. Text me.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

Im using PlantMax bulbs, just a 400W HPS. I think I might be able to get an ounce and a half MAYBE.

I was hoping for atleast two ounces, but i dont know.
anddd hit me up lantern I got some house OG / super lemon haze / headband / strawberrykush naaa'mean?

I left a review for a local dispensary because they wouldn't let me split a quarter between two different strains.
They called back, then called back again and left a voicemail saying they apologize, 2 free grams on your next purchase.
Score! 6 gram eighth? guess the lady I talked to wasnt the usual chick.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

Redbull measured in at 2 feet tall, god I wish I could of veg'd this plant.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 6, 2011)

Yo that's good shit on the two free grams. How the prices in those dispensaries out there? I need to check out the ones around here. They're popping up everywhere. Some of them had weird listings like "Call ahead. Appt. Only" so I never bothered.

How long are you letting your plants veg? My boy thats helping me with my plants has 8 plants that he got at the same time I got mine, as clones. His are still in veg ahahah they're like 5" tall right now. Those things are gonna be beastly.

I can't wait til I can veg mine out for longer than 3 weeks...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

The redbull was 12/12 from seed O.O
it just started actually budding at the tops and shit but it's like 2 feet tall already and it just started budding

If I could of vegged this plant it could of had great potential i must say.
im going to be vegging my plants probably into monsters from now on, if I get a bigger flowering room atleast.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 6, 2011)

Thats funny ... both of you guys wanna grow bigger trees.. im trying to grow more smaller plants...


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 6, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Alright i'll do that right now, so pretty much all the little growth coming off the main chutes cut it off? and all the pointless clutter of fan leaves?


Not the fan leaves! Your plant needs those!! Only trim off a fan leave if it is mostly dead/damaged. It is producing energy not using it!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 6, 2011)

CanadianDank said:


> Not the fan leaves! Your plant needs those!! Only trim off a fan leave if it is mostly dead/damaged. It is producing energy not using it!


 Haha that was from when I trimmed before flower.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 6, 2011)

They were looking fantastic! Trichomesx everywhere, and the color on other Master Bubba is so pretty.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea it was cool having you come by to see them, and smoke out.
The northern isn't getting any worse than it was yesterday, leaves just a little crispy still.


----------



## Thebuddness (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Happy daze!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 9, 2011)

Couple new pics, nothing new really.
Fungus gnat problem seems to be gone.
The Northern lights slowed down a bit, i'm sure the next watering when I give them nutes she'll blow up again.
Kindof curious though about these things on some of her leaves, its not all over her just on the top top fan leaves nearest the light.
Probably about 8-12 leaves have these markings, other than that it's fine. And the marking aren't crisp like dried out, it's still somewhat leaf like so i'm guessing its a deficiency.
Got a picture of the redbull too, gonna have to harvest soon! This baby is gettin big...
Shes in the corner of my tent and doesn't get ANY fan on her at all, but still is doing fucking great.
Gave her an extreme dose[2x as much as it says] of nutrients yesterday aswell, and still no nute burn but pistil explosion in return.
She went from about a foot tall with 1gal pot, to about 28 inches tall in a 3gal pot in about a week, week and a half.
She stopped growing once she got to the bottom of my light o.o


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 9, 2011)

Weird... my cheese girls just started showing that same thing. I figured it was nute burn since upcurl means too much nutes and downcurl means not enough, but I could be wrong (going by what others have told me in my journal). Then again it could be your plants just using up everything in those leaves. In a day or so I would imagine those same leaves laying on the floor near your pot.

Your room looks like it's filling in nicely. Pretty soon we'll be some trimming fools.

edit: btw did you ever cut off some samples of the one close to being finished?


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, Dubbz is right man. I am coming up this week. Time to sample that Northern. Haha.

I will be my microscope with me. I should be up there sometime on Wednesday. 


Ashley (my little sister) is having her birthday today so I will be up there tonight kicking it with her, you guys should come hang out. I will message you :} Plants look good sir!

Oh yeah, how was sushi?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 9, 2011)

SUSHI WAS BOMBBBB. Got drunk off sake like always, can't wait for the wifey to turn 21 in 2 months! 
The burn hasnt progressed, and the leaves aren't dead. they are just yellow. I felt them with my fingers and they are still alive like leaves just a different color.
Just talked to my brother about it he said the plant might just be using sugars from the leaves and not to worry too much.
Not too sure about whats going on, but im not going to start worrying until it gets more serious.
Its only around the top colas of the plant, so i'm not second guessing it just using the sugars up for bud production. ehhh.

haven't sampled anything yet, going to wait as long as possible to sample anything and not too sure if they are even ready to be sampled.
i have to take the wifey to the dentist in about twenty minutes cause her toof is buggin the shit out of her, and its been bugging me cause shes waking up in the middle of the night with pain.
we should be done around 3 the latest i'm guessing.... but we might be immobile so if so you should come pick us up? ehhhhh? :]


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 9, 2011)

Tight! 

I'm sorry her tooth is bugging her tell her to man up!

I will message you about it.


----------



## joeybozz (Aug 9, 2011)

Uhhh. Nice first grow? Lol j/k. Just because I'm growing my sour jack doesn't mean I can't say ffffffuuuuuuuccccckkkkkk you back cuz u have maaad plants. Hahaha. Awesome lookin plants man. Sub'd but I'm sub'd to like 9other things and I'm on a cell phone (comp is broken :/) so I'll hit ya up. 

Oh yea FFOF FTW lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 10, 2011)

Just cut a bunch of shit off the dream, there were a ton of branches coming off the main chutes that had dying fan leaves and whatnot, a bunch of popcorn type nugs and the top of the branches I cut off, weren't even at canopy level or near.
Got a ton of dream samples, some northern samples, and some master bubba samples.
The master bubba is starting to kill itself, theres so much weight from all the nugs all the arms on the bubba are falling over.
The dream and bubba got water + nutes today and some molasses, the northern will be getting water tomorrow most likely.
camera was almost dead so only got this one picture :]


----------



## alotaball (Aug 10, 2011)

your dream has a month to go.. those popcorns could of turned into something .. the buds double nearly triple in size the last month .. o well hope its a good sample! Support the Bubba arms that are getting too heavy.. if its supported the buds will just keeeeep growing


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 10, 2011)

Let me know how those bad girls smoke! I was gonna take some samples of mine but heard it stunts the growth of the other buds because the plant needs to heal. But hey, ur nugs are already cut so u mine as well enjoy it brotha!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Aug 10, 2011)

nevermind got it. nice grow


----------



## steeZz (Aug 10, 2011)

If you guys saw where I cut these off you would understand, they were all under-developed and not getting any light at all, most of them had fan leaves that were dying so they were pointless to even have without fan leaves.
the picture probably looks deceiving, you guys gotta remember thats a 400W ballast, its not that big... 
The parts I cut off I would of cut off anyways regardless if I wanted to smoke them of not

also, those are from 3 plants not just the dream, so i only took like 1 branch per plant really.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 10, 2011)

Also I woke up and the redbull was bending itself against the glass of my light from growing too much.
had to lower her down more, can't wait to harvest one of these plants so she can get in the spotlight.
also, the hindu kush is fucking blowing up, getting so fucking thick and actually greening out.
all her yellow leaves from veg and whatnot are all turning green like it's healing itself... and all the colas are nice and plump :]


----------



## alotaball (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet..Let us know how the samples turn out.. whats your impression on the 12/12 from seed? so far


----------



## steeZz (Aug 10, 2011)

If I pull an ounce off the redbull then I will say vegging is pointless and 12/12 is the way to go. I mean it's a monster of a plant, and its only been here since july 1st 
and I just tried some of the bud... wow for being so far down on the plant and looking like shit its not bad at all.
and for drying in like 3 hours...... and it's not finished? fuck! blown off my ass


----------



## alotaball (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to homegrown .. now imagine it lasting 3 times as long and tasting waaaayyy better.. thats what youll end up with


----------



## steeZz (Aug 11, 2011)

Heres an update on the seedlings!
Had slight problems since my bottled water turned out to be 8.0 PH.
one of the oaksterdams is taking the toll pretty hard, but it's recovering I think since I stabilized the water.
the silver skunk is doing the best when it comes to looks.
but I kindof like the oaksterdam that is doing good, for some reason o.o.
all the bagseed plants are doing well, one of them lost its beginning leaves and it still came through just fine.

Silver Skunk


Oaksterdam #2 Lots of curling and shit going on here, but the new growth is coming in better, so i figure the problem will go away.


Oaksterdam #3


Rest of the bunch


----------



## NeverSmoke (Aug 12, 2011)

your leaves are like that because you are over watering, get some drainage in the cups and dont water as often


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

NeverSmoke said:


> your leaves are like that because you are over watering, get some drainage in the cups and dont water as often


I'm watering like every other day, since they are on 24/0.
I squishy the cup, if its dry I water.. and they have drainage, I think it might be the PH that is fucking up the first one.
I got these seeds from my brother, he made this strain and I told him about it.
He just replied that this strain is very fucking touchy and needs to be right or everythings going to be wrong.

but i'll take that into consideration, I might be overwatering as in using too much water when I water, i'll cut back.
thanks man!

and i'll have updates of the flowering girls soon, I was looking at my thread and how excited I was with the bubba not even showing pistils lol.
now I look at it, and its got fucking huge nugs.
weird, i'm growing medicine in my bedroom!


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's the strains as well, some strains are really touchy and can't take the slightest error.

How many holes do you have in the bottom though?
It's best to make extra ones 

Silver Skunk looks very symetric and nice btw ^^


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

Heres and update on all the mommas. Brought them out for pictures for you guys.
All of them are lookin reaaaaally good, even the redbull is looking fantastic.
The northern lights hasn't gotten any worse but still looks like a french fry, depressing but i'm guessing it wont effect it TOO much....
Day 40 I believe for the mommas of flowering.
I've also decided the redbull is about 2 weeks along into flowering, so i'm going to go from there.

Northern Lights 


Master Bubba, look at the color!!!


Desert Dream :]


Hindu Kush :]


Redbull :]


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> I think it's the strains as well, some strains are really touchy and can't take the slightest error.
> 
> How many holes do you have in the bottom though?
> It's best to make extra ones
> ...


I have a crapload of holes in the bottom, I make a few big holes then I cut slit after slit after slit after slit into the cup for extra drainage.
and yea, the silver skunk is like picture perfect, i swear :]

and if you are coming to the last page, recent pictures are on the page prior to this one :]


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking very good mate.
You really need to get a better camera though to do your ladies justice 

I'm liking the Redbull pistils in particular!


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 12, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I have a crapload of holes in the bottom, I make a few big holes then I cut slit after slit after slit after slit into the cup for extra drainage.
> and yea, the silver skunk is like picture perfect, i swear :]
> 
> and if you are coming to the last page, recent pictures are on the page prior to this one :]


It's not a drainage issue then.
It's probably a combination of a slight overwatering / nute problem with a strange genetic trait.
It's quite normal


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Looking very good mate.
> You really need to get a better camera though to do your ladies justice
> 
> I'm liking the Redbull pistils in particular!


gahhh I know!! i'm thinking about turning in my DX11 turtlebeachs for a camera at bestbuy.
just so I can have some respect around here.
Heres a picture of my smoking device after her daily alcohol and salt cleaning.
gotta keep it clear :O


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 12, 2011)

Hehe yeah a good camera always helps 

Especially one with a macro function!
I love taking macro pics of plants 

I'm more of a joint man myself but your bong looks nice, what are the valves inside?
Extra cooling?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

Extra chamber for filtration. It's called a percolator, and then above is a splash guard so you don't get water in your mouth, and above is an ice-catcher.
nothing name brand, but damn sure gets the job done.
nothing's better than a fresh bong rip right after it's cleaned, I hate dirty bongs. :]
I love joints cause it's great on the go, and plus I don't get too baked.
Can't mob around with a bong in my pocket haha.
But when you're chillin, nothing can beat a bong.


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds nice!

I might get a bong for the tasting of my crops 

I do have 2 pipes though (a 10 cm one with a hemp leaf and a 20 cm long pipe).


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 12, 2011)

You plants are looking great man!
Questions though.. Was your Northern Lights a slow grower also?
Or is there some magic trick I missed ):


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> You plants are looking great man!
> Questions though.. Was your Northern Lights a slow grower also?
> Or is there some magic trick I missed ):


It grew slow up until it hit a growth spurt in flower and then blew up.
Most of its growth was mainly in flower, she was the smallest of the clones I had when I started flowering, now shes about the biggest.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 12, 2011)

:} I love the Northern. You should just let me have it.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 12, 2011)

steeZz said:


> It grew slow up until it hit a growth spurt in flower and then blew up.
> Most of its growth was mainly in flower, she was the smallest of the clones I had when I started flowering, now shes about the biggest.


Lol I forgot that you started from clones. you had a little jump start 
Damn seeds


----------



## steeZz (Aug 12, 2011)

Lantern and if you didn't see the new pics they are on page 24 :X

gonna try to get a camera tomorrow, couldn't get to it tonight... had a horrible night.
Went to gamestop and had a skirmish with the manager cause he came off as a dick to me over nothing lol.
long story short, guy almost pissed his pants.. i'm nice until you provoke me.
ended up not being able to get a camera from bestbuy


----------



## steeZz (Aug 13, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> Lol I forgot that you started from clones. you had a little jump start
> Damn seeds


And the redbull is from seed, she sprouted on july 1st and has been in 12/12 since. :]


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 13, 2011)

so around 2 months... damn. 2 of mine are just past 1 month. and are showing lots of growth after transplant!
Im so excited. I'm gunna make sure I get it right this time around!


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 13, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Lantern and if you didn't see the new pics they are on page 24 :X
> 
> gonna try to get a camera tomorrow, couldn't get to it tonight... had a horrible night.
> Went to gamestop and had a skirmish with the manager cause he came off as a dick to me over nothing lol.
> ...


 damn gamestop people think they run the world lol. its like dude u sell fuckin video games get off your cloud your just like the rest of us. no better no worse.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 13, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> damn gamestop people think they run the world lol. its like dude u sell fuckin video games get off your cloud your just like the rest of us. no better no worse.


you sell video games at minimum wage at that lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 13, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> damn gamestop people think they run the world lol. its like dude u sell fuckin video games get off your cloud your just like the rest of us. no better no worse.


Well its cause I returned a game that I didnt like and forgot my blackops disc underneith the game I was returning, like inside the case under the disc.
I ended up returning it and went there to ask them if they've seen it by any chance.
Right off the bat the guys like well I don't just have any extra ones laying around like a complete fucking asshole.
So I looked at my wifey and I was like lets go to the other gamestop this is fucking stupid and started walking out, heard him say something under his breath.
So I turned around and was like Dude I wasnt fucking asking for anything for free I was just trying to fucking see if you guys have seen it you fucking prick.
Funny thing was this was all during me trying to return my wii for a 3ds for the wifey.
so it's not like I wasn't going to exchange that shit if he didnt see my game you know? 
anyways, he ended up following me outside and closing the door behind him, and so I was like fuck this mother fucker, and got out of the car..
and as I did he got really scared and started putting his hands up saying whoa whoa whoa like he's really worth going to jail for.
Went off on him telling him hes just a gamestop manager he aint shit he doesnt have the right to talk rude to anyone and on and on and on, i'm sure his employees were really fucking happy with me. then at the end I was like, oh your name is john? Alright i'm going to the other gamestop to complain and calling corporate afterwards.
Went to the other gamestop, where I usually go, and told them about it and they were laughing so hard cause they hate that guy.
I guess hes a manager, turning into the district manager so he probably needed a good ass handing.


The thing I fucking hate. 
"Oh, nice MW3 shirt!"
"Oh this, it was just free... I don't play video games..."
THEN WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU WORKING AT GAMESTOP FOR CHRIST FUCKING SAKES. 
Thats like saying.
"Oh, you are a butcher... whats your favorite cut?"
"Oh sorry, I'm a vegetarian I don't really know."


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 13, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Well its cause I returned a game that I didnt like and forgot my blackops disc underneith the game I was returning, like inside the case under the disc.
> I ended up returning it and went there to ask them if they've seen it by any chance.
> Right off the bat the guys like well I don't just have any extra ones laying around like a complete fucking asshole.
> So I looked at my wifey and I was like lets go to the other gamestop this is fucking stupid and started walking out, heard him say something under his breath.
> ...


My favorite cut is skirt steak for some carne asada. :} I'm Vegan, stoopid vegetarians thinking they know everything! Lmao


----------



## steeZz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> My favorite cut is skirt steak for some carne asada. :} I'm Vegan, stoopid vegetarians thinking they know everything! Lmao


PSHHH, you're also training to be a chef!


----------



## Dr.Daehtop (Aug 13, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Oh and its a shit ton easier watering the plants now that they don't have all that under-growth. Even if it didn't improve yield I think i'd still cut it off just for that simple fact lol.


Ya I have to agree....just easier to water and just an overall nicer look. If I have growth on the very bottom, it usually isn't worth much and ends up in the hash pile anyways. Plants look real nice and healthy bro...keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.Daehtop (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't wait for MW3....kinda looks like Battlefield is stepping up their game too///


----------



## steeZz (Aug 13, 2011)

Dr.Daehtop said:


> Can't wait for MW3....kinda looks like Battlefield is stepping up their game too///


I have to agree, BF3 is gonna be nuts, atleast the campaign is going to blow all the other games away.


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope so... tired of giving cod all my money for map packs, now i have to subscribe? No i dont think so.. BF3 here i come.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 13, 2011)

IMO battlefield is better then COD.. Cod is a better straight up shooter.. but hasnt done anything new in forever.. Nothing beats the depth and destuctibility of Battlefield.. Get blazed and turn on the surround sound.. its a Bitchin experience ! and the maps never play the same.. if you see someone in the same fucking building every game.. get in a tank and BLOW that mutha fucka up


----------



## steeZz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gears3, BF3, MW3, Halo4... god so many great new games coming out... I see this games called Rage and Dead Island that look pretty sick if I don't say so myself.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 14, 2011)

Just checked out the ladies, seems like they passed their standstill and are starting to thicken again.
The desert dream is starting to produce more, and the bubba is just being amazing :]
there arent a lot of crystals on the bubbas leaves but every single top on the bubbla is jampacked with pointly calyxes and crystals and nom nom nom.

redbull, still growing....... it's more outwards than upwards.
I have to fold her leaves back so she isn't shadowing the hindu kush.
I never would of expected a 12/12 from seed to get this fucking big, god damn.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 14, 2011)

Man your avatar pic just keeps getting juicier! How does it go...nomnomnom? Haha. Did you try those samples?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 14, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Man your avatar pic just keeps getting juicier! How does it go...nomnomnom? Haha. Did you try those samples?


Yea, for being so early and quick dried they were fucking delicious.
Not harsh at all, really paranoid high though o.o.
didn't really cut anything that great when I sampled just shit I would of cut off and thrown away anyways.
ugh, the northern is getting so fucking nugtastic though..i...cannot...wait..


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 14, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Gears3, BF3, MW3, Halo4... god so many great new games coming out... I see this games called Rage and Dead Island that look pretty sick if I don't say so myself.


Wow what other games do you guys play? Im about to go grab Cod and Battlefield for the Xbox. Riu ClanImo......

Anyone play starcraft 2??? nation sport of korea....

I just got a gram of some redbull.....was delicious... Im pretty fuckin high right now. You're in for a treat my man....


----------



## alotaball (Aug 14, 2011)

I play sc2.. i suck at it but i play .. I cant keep up with the nerds on that game with all the specific build orders ect.. dont have the time with the family and all.. but I do enjoy it with friends.. add me if you want phil.. its the same as this tag.. and on xbox 360 they are all Alotaball


----------



## steeZz (Aug 14, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I play sc2.. i suck at it but i play .. I cant keep up with the nerds on that game with all the specific build orders ect.. dont have the time with the family and all.. but I do enjoy it with friends.. add me if you want phil.. its the same as this tag.. and on xbox 360 they are all Alotaball



Yea, my gamertag is s2k steez.
Waiting for the new games to come out, sick of blackops.
playing tom clanceys rainbow six las vegas 2 right now.

I know what you mean dude, I play this game called League Of Legends on the PC and I stopped for 3 weeks, came back, and hated it cause everythings changed and it's like if you dont play every day, you suck.
Sc2 is crazier, in league you only worry about 1 champion, in sc2 you worry about a whole town O.O


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 14, 2011)

I just started playing LoL, its addictive. Been playing most of the day when the pain is bad. Name is "luxx" on LoL. 15th on BO, dont care for the amount of learning involved with sc2. R62 = one of all time favs.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres an update on the seedlings, I totally had a derp moment and forgot the seedlings need nutrients too!
It makes sense why they look like shit now, cause I mixed so much perelite in their soil and forgot I had to trasnfer them after so many days haha.
My minds going at flowering speed, gotta slow down for veg again.
anyways, I trasnfered the Silver Skunk and 2x Oaksterdam seedlings into 1GAL pots w/ FFOF, and Perlite.. and some special fungus :]]
This morning they seem to be responding well, when I took them out of the solo cups their rootball was pretty crazy and held together like glue.
So they are going to love their new home, I expect lots of growth in the next couple days.
The moms are doing fine, all of them got watering yesterday.
Hindu Kush + Redbull got nutes, the other 3 got water and molasses. 
I also picked up some Mad Farmer Mother of all Blooms and i'm going to be feeding some to the girls next nute feeding.
It says to reduce my base nutes down to at most 50%, but is that the bloom they are talking about, or micro and the bloom?
I also don't have a PPM meter so i'm a little worried, but I use R/O so the guy said I should be fine aslong as I do this^^

Pics of the babies for ya guys


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 16, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Heres an update on the seedlings, I totally had a derp moment and forgot the seedlings need nutrients too!
> It makes sense why they look like shit now, cause I mixed so much perelite in their soil and forgot I had to trasnfer them after so many days haha.
> My minds going at flowering speed, gotta slow down for veg again.
> anyways, I trasnfered the Silver Skunk and 2x Oaksterdam seedlings into 1GAL pots w/ FFOF, and Perlite.. and some special fungus :]]
> ...


Damn they are looking good. What's up with that homie on the right in the back?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 16, 2011)

It just went through trouble, i'm thinking I might of mixed more perlite into the soil for that one and it didnt have access to the nutrients it needed and ontop of that the whole PH problems in the beginning, they are perked up big time now and making a turn for the better. the mycorrhizae will also help. 

3 days they will look fucking crazy, i know it.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

Desert Dream is starting to get yellowing and brown spots, weird.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 17, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Desert Dream is starting to get yellowing and brown spots, weird.
> View attachment 1740355View attachment 1740356


That's how my kush ladies started to look before they started turning red/purple. What do you let the temps get down to with lights off?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

Anywhere between 72-75.
Doesnt seem like a major problem, but it has progressed slightly.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 17, 2011)

We found some pictures of master kush plants turning red/purple from the night time temps being more than 8 degress cooler than day time. The one leaf on your pic up there that's all curly looks just like my kush leaves. Some have the down curl but then there's ones that are curling up turning yellow with brown spots... can't figure out what the hell it's from either.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

Heres an update on the mommas.
Got ahold of a better camera so I decided to take some pictures for you guys.
Lots of weird leaf problems but whatever, they are doing well and nothing is getting out of hand.
Also picked up Mad Farmers Mother of All Bloom, gonna be introducing them to that next watering.
Think im going to lower my bloom of my nutrients about 50% when I add it in though, since I don't have a PPM meter i'm taking a risk.
Leave back any info or advice! 


Desert Dream : Day 45


Master Bubba : Day 45


Hindu Kush : Day 45


Northern Lights : Day 45


Redbull Day 17


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I've been locking out cal/mag since I've been feeding lower than 6.5 PH'd feed, so i'm going to keep it up above 6.5 from now on.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 17, 2011)

Dude I just want to say every time I look at your thread I get more and more excited for mine to look something like yours!

keep up the pictures!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> Dude I just want to say every time I look at your thread I get more and more excited for mine to look something like yours!
> 
> keep up the pictures!


Thanks man! theres a lot of twists and turns up ahead of you man let me tell you.
I think the pictures I just put up are a lot better than the last ones lol.
if I get two ounces each off the DD/ MB / NL i'll be happy.
Also, should I be worried about the NL finishing quicker than 8 weeks? 
Like should I be flushing anytime soon ...... eeeek


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 17, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Thanks man! theres a lot of twists and turns up ahead of you man let me tell you.
> I think the pictures I just put up are a lot better than the last ones lol.
> if I get two ounces each off the DD/ MB / NL i'll be happy.
> Also, should I be worried about the NL finishing quicker than 8 weeks?
> Like should I be flushing anytime soon ...... eeeek


Check the trichomes to harvest. Water with straight water the last week, or do a 3 day flush before harvest. There are a bunch of different ways, look through you book and piece it together for you girls and your soil. Everyone's will be different.

Trim off those fans leaves that are 50% or more damaged, they only hurt your plant. It will cause nutrients to be going there to try and repair, unrepairables and such. 

What is the average flower time for the Northern? I feel like you should be bringing it very very close to 8 weeks. Probably not before that, unless trichomes are showing 50/50.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 17, 2011)

So you think I should snip those fan leaves off the northern?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

yea trim off the most damaged leaves mate and excellent update theres sum dank ass colas mate..excellent work pal..


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea trim off the most damaged leaves mate and excellent update theres sum dank ass colas mate..excellent work pal..


Thanks man! I appreciate the feedbank and the opinion about the colas ! :]
It's hard to see these babies grow, specially when I'm low on meds lol!
so...many.....crystals......ahhh.

I was working at the clinic yesterday with my wifey.
Met a vendor, young white bro looking guy, short guy.
Totally thought he would be a douche at first, ended up being one of the coolest guys i've ever met.
He brought in the best meds I've seen in that shop and easily 70$ 1/8ths.
and the best part about it.... he uses GH!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Heres an update on the mommas.
> Got ahold of a better camera so I decided to take some pictures for you guys.
> Lots of weird leaf problems but whatever, they are doing well and nothing is getting out of hand.
> Also picked up Mad Farmers Mother of All Bloom, gonna be introducing them to that next watering.
> ...





HELL YEAH !!!! Nice work Dude!! It wont be long now. Got your jars ready???


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

noooo mr natural I dont!! Im about to get my strings ran for my drying box, just a plastic tote.
I'm planning on just picking up some mason jars from the grocery store, I saw a nice 12 pack they had there.
I'm sure my northern lights is going to be first for the chop, then most likely the hindu... master bubba.. desert dream.
WHICH IS GOOD! Cause once I clear one atleast one plant, I can LST my desert dream open more, get some more light on her.
And I can also take my 12/12 from seed out of the corner, no more dunce cap for you babygirl <3


----------



## alotaball (Aug 19, 2011)

IMPOSSIBLE!... you only can grow chronic dro Crytopfuckintasic weed with Advanced DUHHH>. if you dont spend 1500 bucks on nutes it CANNNNOOOOTTT be good fuck ,no.. he was just trying to mislead you .. ...


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 19, 2011)

alotaball said:


> IMPOSSIBLE!... you only can grow chronic dro Crytopfuckintasic weed with Advanced DUHHH>. if you dont spend 1500 bucks on nutes it CANNNNOOOOTTT be good fuck ,no.. he was just trying to mislead you .. ...




Ahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> noooo mr natural I dont!! Im about to get my strings ran for my drying box, just a plastic tote.
> I'm planning on just picking up some mason jars from the grocery store, I saw a nice 12 pack they had there.
> I'm sure my northern lights is going to be first for the chop, then most likely the hindu... master bubba.. desert dream.
> WHICH IS GOOD! Cause once I clear one atleast one plane, I can LST my desert dream open more, get some more light on her.
> And I can also take my 12/12 from seed out of the corner, no more dunce cap for you babygirl <3



lol I knew you had a plan....I like my new dry net, the cure can be tricky as hell sometimes....they really do look amazing...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL! That guy uses the flora series of GH, and he had a 185 plant setup.
His carbon filter was the size of my tent.......


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> lol I knew you had a plan....I like my new dry net, the cure can be tricky as hell sometimes....they really do look amazing...


thanks man :]
means a lot to hear you guys say that.
whats a dry net? You guys gotta enlighten me, I might of smoked a lot for a 21 year old, but I'm still a 21 year old lol.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> thanks man :]
> means a lot to hear you guys say that.
> whats a dry net? You guys gotta enlighten me, I might of smoked a lot for a 21 year old, but I'm still a 21 year old lol.




I have this chick come by and set mine up every harvest.....She's getting pretty good at it ? lol


[video=youtube;ofz0dn665eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofz0dn665eI[/video]


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

that shit is dope, and I totally thought that was a workout video at first.
hahahaha.
just worired about my buds sitting ontop of something rather hanging, I dont want crystals to go missing :X


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 19, 2011)

I was running out of room and needed some help. You can get a lot on these things...I was a little nervous at first but this thing helped me fight a mildew problem I was having...Made the drying even, I had big thick buds along with smaller, and with the net I cut everything the same size and I didn't lose hardly anything sticking to the nets. I did pour each net out completely and the little bit of shake off the nets. Blazed fine....Patients never noticed any difference in the end, and a lot less hassle.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay! When is harvest day?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

Soon, no more than 2 weeks.
I'll give it a look for, I saw one of those at the hydrostore and didn't know what it was.
I just flushed the desert dream, the DD, MB, NL, are all ready for nutes and water whenever they are ready.
The desert dream felt somewhat ready, but not 100%. But she was looking a little ill and I havent really FLUSHED her so I did.
I went ahead and PH'd water to 6.6 and flushed her with about 3.5-4 gals of R/O water.
Then mixed up a new batch, 5 ML bloom 5 ML Micro 1/4 tsp MOAB 1tblspn molasses and some coco-wet + a whole lot of PH-up to about 6.6.
Went ahead and gave that to her, was about another 1.5 gals.
we'll see how she takes it.
her top colas are thickening up so fucking fat, one of them looks like a rounded cube hahahahahaha wow!
cant wait to smoke.
best advice i've gotten in a while.
everything will be fine in life aslong as you treat your bitches right :]


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking good steezy


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Soon, no more than 2 weeks.
> I'll give it a look for, I saw one of those at the hydrostore and didn't know what it was.
> I just flushed the desert dream, the DD, MB, NL, are all ready for nutes and water whenever they are ready.
> The desert dream felt somewhat ready, but not 100%. But she was looking a little ill and I havent really FLUSHED her so I did.
> ...


what is the prupose of the 6.6 ph water?? srry im still an idiot when it come to Ph and stuff. I make sure its 7 or less and thats it. know of any threads or post that might help, not finding much


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> what is the prupose of the 6.6 ph water?? srry im still an idiot when it come to Ph and stuff. I make sure its 7 or less and thats it. know of any threads or post that might help, not finding much


Nutrient uptake into the plant is dictated by the pH of the water you are using. Hydro for example needs to be between 5.2-6.2, 5.8 optimally. If you get higher you lock out Zinc, etc. Fluctuating in between those numbers will allow the plants to take in more nutrients therefore bigger and healthier plants. For soil the pH should be higher as the soil itself is a buffer.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

My thoughts of why my plant was looking that way, was because i've been locking out calcium and magnesium by watering with water lower than 6.4 PH.
I flushed with water higher than 6.4 just to be safe, and fed her with higher than 6.4 to make sure they get that into their system.
She seem to be taking it well, for having 5-6 gals of water flushed through her she seems fine, i'll keep you updated.

She doesn't look bad, just not 100% healthy. plus she got moab so i'm excited about that.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> My thoughts of why my plant was looking that way, was because i've been locking out calcium and magnesium by watering with water lower than 6.4 PH.
> I flushed with water higher than 6.4 just to be safe, and fed her with higher than 6.4 to make sure they get that into their system.
> She seem to be taking it well, for having 5-6 gals of water flushed through her she seems fine, i'll keep you updated.
> 
> She doesn't look bad, just not 100% healthy. plus she got moab so i'm excited about that.


if you arent supplementing with Cal/mag when using RO water, you arent locking it out. They just arent getting any. Humbolt has SeaMag and SeaCal. They are more expensive but are more concentrated (so you actually use less than the cheap one so you end up paying less in the long run). In flower you only need 2ml mag and 1ml cal per gal and your ladies will thank you.

These are the symptoms i found for those def.

Mg
yellowing older leaves and between veins, leaf curl over, necrosis

Cal
leaves are dark green, necrotic (dead) blotches of tan dried tissue appear mostly on new growth. stems and branchs are wea, lack flexibility


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> if you arent supplementing with Cal/mag when using RO water, you arent locking it out. They just arent getting any. Humbolt has SeaMag and SeaCal. They are more expensive but are more concentrated (so you actually use less than the cheap one so you end up paying less in the long run). In flower you only need 2ml mag and 1ml cal per gal and your ladies will thank you.
> 
> These are the symptoms i found for those def.
> 
> ...


Yea I should pick some up then.
The molasses i'm using has cal/mg in it.
Also stopped the 24/0 on the seedlings.
Now they are getting 18/6.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 19, 2011)

Fill up a bucket with tap water.. let it sit for a day.. ph it and feed.. whalaaa Calmag for free... Or go spend 20 bucks on some ... but if you keep using RO water... you should always incorporate cal mag... I hope its not too much damage? IF I know you.. im sure you caught it HELLA early


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 19, 2011)

Or you can grab the Humboldt Equilibrium which is a cal/mag supplement. It's cheaper than buying the SeaCal and SeaMag. Be careful not to overuse it though! 
I'm thinking that's been my main problem all along, too much cal/mag locked out everything else...


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Fill up a bucket with tap water.. let it sit for a day.. ph it and feed.. whalaaa Calmag for free... Or go spend 20 bucks on some ... but if you keep using RO water... you should always incorporate cal mag... I hope its not too much damage? IF I know you.. im sure you caught it HELLA early


Leaving the tap water out doesn't get rid of chloramine, which is the thing they use in water instead of chlorine now. It also doesn't get rid of microbials. If you aren't getting a report on your water and finding out what is in it, then you should use RO. There are many things in tap water that can't be gotten rid of simply by leaving them out overnight. Chemicals are added to tap water, such as flouride and chlorine and chloramine amongst others.

I'm not trying to say you can't use tap, I am saying it is more structured. Tap water works, RO water works. Tap water just takes more work and consideration in using it. The plants and your entire system will be cleaner because of it.

I was using tap water and i had calcium residue on the stalk of my plants... Tap water is different on every tap and if you are using it, you should properly monitor and maintain it as such for your plants. Chloramine may be gotten rid of using Vitamin C, I believe. I have posted it here before. Tap water isn't a simple thing. You still need to figure out whats in there and make it proper for your plants.

I understand if that isn't someone's thing to use RO, but if you are using tap you have variables to consider. IMO, I say again, In my opinion it is easier to use RO water and a hellavu lot less variable than tap. You control everything in RO, you simply don't in tap. My city has a well it uses to subsidize it's water plants which adds a ton of minerals and trace elements. Also, an understanding that water can both be hard and soft at any pH level needs to be had by a grower. You may have a pH of 5.0 and it has good calcium and mag in it. You may also have pH 5.0 and it's hard. This is from an article by Geary Coogler, B.Sc. Horticulture in Cannatalk Magazine.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 19, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Yea I should pick some up then.
> The molasses i'm using has cal/mg in it.
> Also stopped the 24/0 on the seedlings.
> Now they are getting 18/6.


How much Cal/mag does the molasses have in it? I doubt it is in a concentration to support the plants growth.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 19, 2011)

True, I'm going to grab some cal/mg tomorrow from the hydrostore and just add in a little bit whenever I feed.
What doesnt hurt them will only make them stronger.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey steez lantern dubbzor anybody.. if you guys are high bored whatever.. will you come over to this thread and tell this guy whats up.. HIS FUCKING PLANTS are fucked.. I MEAN FUCKED.. look at the pics.. they have mites.. powdery mildew .. all kinds of dead and deficient leaves.... 

I been trying to get him to kill them .. because he has seedlings going that are healthy and I dont want the fucked up problems of the big plants he got ripped off on .. ruining his first grow.. BUt for some reason no other actual growers have chimed in .. the guys that have chimed in are telling him to keep the plants.... JUST FUCKING Look at them .. they are not worth the effort. 12/12 from seed would produce more yeild then these 3 ft palm trees hes trying to save. Just check it out if you guys get time.. he wont listen to me .. and hes just spreading mite eggs and mildew all over the grow area and house the longer they are there .. 

SOME guy tried to compare powdery mildew to sourdough bread mold lol.. I just need backup .. check it if you have time 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/455458-quick-soil-question-help-2.html 

if not .. FUCK EM .. ill be back on his thread next month to say >> I TOLD YA SO lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 20, 2011)

All the plants got water today, 12/12 from seed got plain water alongside hindukush. oh god hindu is gettin good and the redbull is gettin some fat nodes, the redbull already has a top formed with 5-6 nodes connected :].
Master bubba and NL got Nutes and some moab, we'll see how that goes.
I also cut off a straggler on the master bubba, it was just a little branch with 3 nodes at the bottom bottom bottom of the plant hanging down off a more prominent branch, if I didnt cut it it would of been hitting the soil pretty much. I trimmed it up, got it drying alongside a desert dream cut in a small cardboard box [about 3inches by 3 inches by 3 inches] hang drying. the master bubba for being the smallest bud on the plant and at the very bottom is FUCKING HEAVY, AND DANK LOOOOOOOKING OH MY GOD. and it smells like lemons??????? wtf?!!! wow trippin, anyways.
Plants seem to be responding well to the moab, the desert dream doesnt look half bad this morning, the yellow and brown spots hasnt progressed since the flush only thing that looks a little weird is the plant seems a little P short, some darkening of the veins blah blah blah but thats expected since I cut her bloom in half to make room for the moab, I might increase it a tad next time.
anywho, all is well over here fellas so far.
I also watered the seedlings really good and they exploded, the silver skunk is near 10 inches tall now and one of the oaksterdams has FAT leaves, so huge.
the other oaksterdam was having problems, so it had a lot of crispy leaves that I took off, like 1 leaf per day for the past 4 days. Weird thing is, its not growing up that much, its having branches growing outwards like a bush more than its growing upwards, but the other one is the opposite. ehhhh?
Will get some pictures of this shiznit today.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds awesome bro.. SO happy your making it to the end.. you gotta be feeling a little cocky at this point LOL ... (glad you didnt throw out the hindu). Looking forward to your upcoming pics and harvest time... JUST KNOW that now you are a addict ! ( to growing of course)


----------



## steeZz (Aug 20, 2011)

ALOTABALL, god man what would I do without you, what would I do without all you guys!!!
Fuck man, you got me from throwing this bitch out and how could I thank you enough, the hindu is lookin fucking mad dank my man!
and every day she thickens up more, and more, and more, ahhhh. Even just for a cola off this bitch, I'm still happy.
I'm a little cocky to the extent that I'm nearing the title of Successful Marijuana Grower... but not 100% cocky yet.
I aint whipping my dick out till this shits dry, know what I mean? lol!


----------



## alotaball (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL .. well you can be confident that you already made it farther then most peoples first grows.. just shows what can be done with some basic reading and community support! EVEN if you hate the hindu smoke.. im sure she would make some AWESOME hash .. or you could "donate" her to someone else  Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy shit you guys have been giving me rep?! I just read all the stuff on my page!
Wow you guys make me wanna shed tears of joy, assholes.

even mugan gave me rep haha.

I should be returning the favor atleast.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

lol steez hope things goin great still mate


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 21, 2011)

Ladies looked so god damn good man. Everytime I come over there I'm jealous. That master bubba with crowns coming in. Very sexy. Mad props nyugga!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Holy shit you guys have been giving me rep?! I just read all the stuff on my page!
> Wow you guys make me wanna shed tears of joy, assholes.
> 
> even mugan gave me rep haha.
> ...


I give +rep to those that give it to me, or to those that deserve it. You definitely deserve it homie, just don't whip your dick out or I'll have to -rep your ass ahahaha


----------



## steeZz (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I give +rep to those that give it to me, or to those that deserve it. You definitely deserve it homie, just don't whip your dick out or I'll have to -rep your ass ahahaha


hahahaha, I would +rep you but it keeps telling me something like, YO. YOU GOTTA SPREAD DAT LOVE AROUND BEFORE COMING BACK HERE HOMIE!.
ugh.
I wish you would of gotten to spend more time with them though, or seen them this morning lantern.
hopefully i'll harvest soon so we can stop talking about where we got our weed from


----------



## steeZz (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, I checked all the girls trichomes just to be sure, everythings clear.
There is some yellowing going on, on the leaves coming out of the nugs on the NorthernLights, if that makes sense. 
Probably just showing signs of lack of nitrogen?
Master bubba is getting deep deep purple color formation on the leaves and all the calyx's and is very very very dense and pokey.
Desert dream seems like shes a little short on bloom, which was expected.. having some darker green outlining on the leaves a little bit.
Wondering if I should just add a little bloom nutes to the next watering, or should I stick to just water and then the following after add more bloom?
All is well otherwise, other than me dropping my T5's on my seedlings and bending one of the oaksterdams, so I got her propped up with a stick.
Also the wifey LST'd the other oaksterdam and topped the silver skunk.
i'll give you guys updates on those later today.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 21, 2011)

WELL MAYBE you could rep me AASSS WHOLE.. since I been reping your ass since I met you and just noticed you never repped me back .. YOU SUCK lol.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 21, 2011)

Some weird shit going on with the desert dream.
Northern lights still looks crisp from that one incident but her buds are lookin danky.
Master bubba turning purple.
Hindu Kush has horn nugs.
Redbull has got some nuggage going on.
I'm all ears on whats wrong with this shit

Master Bubba


Northern Lights


Desert Dream


Hindu Kush 


Redbull


----------



## CatfishBilly (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, that is all. Continue.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the D.Dream closest to the lamp? She looks a little like she's got some light bleaching. Its looks heat related to me. What do her trichs look like? Damn man you are killing though....Nice work!!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 21, 2011)

fuck, thats exactly what I thought it was, so I moved her earlier today away from under the light.
everything else looks completely fine.
good shit natural.

I got a bunch more pictures coming too of the redbull and hindu.
those ones are blurry.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again.*


----------



## alotaball (Aug 21, 2011)

alotaball said:


> WELL MAYBE you could rep me AASSS WHOLE.. since I been reping your ass since I met you and just noticed you never repped me back .. YOU SUCK lol.



o___o


----------



## steeZz (Aug 21, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to alotaball again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to alotaball again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to alotaball again.


**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dubbz0r again.

Just picked up the new 3DS from nitendo, it has 3D cameras and shit, gonna take pictures of the bud with them tomorrow morning :]
*


----------



## alotaball (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweeeeettttt!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

very nice mate theres sum fine plants and nugz there mate


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow just took a bunch of 3d pictures on the 3ds, holy shit is it fucking intense.
I got a picture of the northern lights cola, and in the background is a sea of colas and they all pop out and have form when you check it out on the 3ds.
pretty sure it wont trasnfer on here, but atleast the 3ds has nice cameras = nice pictures.
the seedlings are doing great, i'll update those today.
I think the silver skunk might be male, it's growing straight up and not trying to grow out.. but who knows.
both my oaksterdam plants are 100% different.. you'll see.

-edit.
also I realized something. the plants that I want to survive and I take care of are the ones with problems.
the ones I fucked up on and don't care about are like the dankest looking plants.... wtf?
3 bagseeds, 2 are dying. the one that is prevailing is the one that hatched out of its seed with 1 leaf.
fuckin underdogs man.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn, 3D would be amazing for bud shots....Yeah, WTF their females aren't they.....


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> Damn, 3D would be amazing for bud shots....Yeah, WTF their females aren't they.....


Not sure if these seeds are feminized or not, so anything is possible.
They've been growing for almost a month now, so I'm guessing they'll show sex in 2 weeks hopefully.

also, just rubbed my fingers on the redbulls leaves now that it has lotsa crystals.
and smelt them.
doesnt smell like redbull.
smells like this seed came from the blueberry headband from my wifeys clinic.
no joke, smells almost dead on.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 22, 2011)

Where's the pics!? C'mon man! Put the pipe down and post some pics LOL


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 22, 2011)

nice grow mate. I am hoping once I get my system sorted I can get some nice plants like that. What is the size of your flowering room?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

It's 3x3x6.
Can't post pictures till she gets home from work, she has the 3ds 
plus I'm dry right now so no pipe smoking today, and there isn't anything good at the clinic.


really hope my plants smoke better than shit I get at the clinic.
I don't want to be growing some good schwag.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2011)

Where in SoCal are you where you can't find good weed at a dispensary? You don't have to buy if the weed is shitty, you can go somewhere else...right? Besides, the dispensary I go to always has like 15-25 different strains on deck, where you going bro? I hope you crop turns out bitching though!! Fuck, I'd hate it if the bud at my dispensaries was bunk, oh well, not too long till the outdoor is done...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

My other-half works at a clinic that usually has bomb stuff, but nothing really good at the moment.
I'm in the high desert, pretty much why the weed sucks.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the shit I'm smoking on right now. It's Cinderella99 that my friend grew. This shit is retardo weed, only good at night lol I smoked a bowl of it at 11am today and my day was fucked until about 6pm.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

Arrogant Bastard Ale nom nom.


Ended up getting some xXx OG and Diablo OG.
Hopefully harvest will be soon, I've read some shit on NL taking like 65 days o.o


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

Make sure you let a motherfscker know when you are gonna bring her down. I wanna be there for all that finger hash!!!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've read theres a 5-7 window for harvest.
So you will have 4 days upon notice to arrive.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres an update on the babys
Little bit of leaf damage from keeping them in solo cups for so long.
But, their new growth is coming in fucking great... 
Silver skunk is has 4 tops coming in, and I ended up LST'ing it after I took these pictures, just basic arc like I did with the desert dream.
One of the oaksterdams.. the weirder one if I say so myself, is getting lst'd and looks like a plant but nothing like its sibling.
Other oaksterdam has thick fat leaves and isn't trying too hard to impress anyone, just taking its time growing in thick short and strong.
Also 3 bagseeds are coming in great, gonna transfer in probably a week or so..all 3 of them are the same it turns out, and one of them is prevailing but we'll see.
If you're just tuning in, pictures of the flowering room are on 33 
Silver Skunk


Oaksterdam 1


Oaksterdam 2


----------



## steeZz (Aug 23, 2011)

Still deciding what I want to do with all the leaf and trim, edibles.. hash... hmm.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 23, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Still deciding what I want to do with all the leaf and trim, edibles.. hash... hmm.


I'm wondering the same thing. My friend asked for it but I told him no lol That shit is mine


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 24, 2011)

New plants are looking really nice mate, they will not take much damage from the slight leaf damage and they overall look really healthy 

Grow babies


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 24, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. My friend asked for it but I told him no lol That shit is mine



I would for sure make hash & oil with it.
It's really easy and the end result is *amazing*.

Isopropyl alcohol is needed for extraction of oil and I'm sure you know how to make the hash.

There are several methods; 
Shaking trimmings (or bud lol) over a net with the correct nm holes in.
Water method (bubblebags etc.).
Scrape method.
I could go on.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

dANG! Babies are getting big!

Cant wait to see how you dry and cure. That is where all the money is after all.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

there looking chunky mate...


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 24, 2011)

looking really nice man^^ super jealous


----------



## steeZz (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha wow, thanks guys! 
Glad to see you back aswell k0jin.
Yea, I guess the silver skunk doesn't like being LST'd and likes to be a perfect symmetrical bitch.
She pulled 80% of the way back up while I was asleep O.O
Mommas need water right now, So i'm about to take them out.
I'll prob take a few snaps for you guys.
Looking like the MOAB is doing something, but this is my first grow so everything is doing something lol.
But to be honest, every morning I wake up and look at the northern lights, it's like fatter, and fatter, and fatter.
I can judge how much bud is on the plant now just be seeing how far down gravity is pulling her nugtastic arms.

but anyways, back to work.
be back with updates in a bit.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

That's awesome. I love when you can tell they've done some growing. Mine seem to be at a stand still...although today a few of the cheese girls branches were almost falling over so they must be putting on weight.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 24, 2011)

It's hard to move the northern cause it's a big bush.
Every single branch of hers is gaining nug weight so even the little flimsy ones have nice firm tops.
So theres like 5 main colas, and 25 smaller colas falling all over the place.
o.o
I pulled out my northern, then got her in the bathroom to get ready for watering, and as I went back to my tent and leaned my head in....
THICK, PUNGENT, SOUR, ROTTEN, best words I can use to describe the exact smell of the master bubba.
I have never once in my life even fantasized about weed smelling this good.
It's the most lemon-head, citrus, artificial, SOUR SOUR SOUR smell ever.
I want to cry right now I'm so happy.
Im gonna smoke a zip to my face when the bubba is done.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 24, 2011)

isnt it insane the complete difference and pungency of the strains as well.. Love it ..


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> It's hard to move the northern cause it's a big bush.
> Every single branch of hers is gaining nug weight so even the little flimsy ones have nice firm tops.
> So theres like 5 main colas, and 25 smaller colas falling all over the place.
> o.o
> ...


Take it to the dome! I am sure going to feel the force when I light up this Skywalker :} Then we can both be on cloud 9 haha.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 24, 2011)

Some questions, I'm at 7 weeks 2 days.
I just gave the hindu kush nutes.
I gave the master bubba and NL water, and gave the NL about 3 gals of water since shes closer to finish.
Should I be finishing out the both of them with water at this point or?
And if so how much water should I be using?


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Some questions, I'm at 7 weeks 2 days.
> I just gave the hindu kush nutes.
> I gave the master bubba and NL water, and gave the NL about 3 gals of water since shes closer to finish.
> Should I be finishing out the both of them with water at this point or?
> And if so how much water should I be using?


I am pretty sure you are supposed to flush for the last week of feeding. Or flush for the last 3 days before harvest.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea I read No nutes the last few days. just water. so you get some yummy tasting bud!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 24, 2011)

I just cut an arm off the master bubba, another one at the very very bottom of the plant not getting any light and was being held up by a stick.
Quick dried it for a minute in the microwave.
Bong loaded.
not harsh at all.
not really having any taste, but not harsh.
blown as a mother fucker right now


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I just cut an arm off the master bubba, another one at the very very bottom of the plant not getting any light and was being held up by a stick.
> Quick dried it for a minute in the microwave.
> Bong loaded.
> not harsh at all.
> ...


So are you going to flush or not flush? I'm honestly leading more towards no flush...

I've been using Sea Green throughout my entire grow. What this stuff does is it breaks down EVERYTHING (salts, sugars, starches, etc...) so there's really no point in flushing. I've argued this debate since I first joined up on RIU and my stance still remains the same. Plants don't store chemicals so there's nothing TO flush out... 

I remember alotaball talking about forgetting to flush one of his girls. After it was dried and cured he couldn't tell the difference between the shit he flushed (alotaball, correct me if I'm wrong bro!!!) He said he wasn't going to bother flushing anymore.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 24, 2011)

Ehh, for me drying bud in the microwave and it still isnt harsh....
Im pretty sure flushing is bulllshit.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I just cut an arm off the master bubba, another one at the very very bottom of the plant not getting any light and was being held up by a stick.
> Quick dried it for a minute in the microwave.
> Bong loaded.
> not harsh at all.
> ...


 nice man! i felt the exact same way when i blazed some of the blackjack. i must say, theres just nothing better then blazing some homegrown. its just too good


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I just cut an arm off the master bubba, another one at the very very bottom of the plant not getting any light and was being held up by a stick.
> Quick dried it for a minute in the microwave.
> Bong loaded.
> not harsh at all.
> ...


Only a couple weeks before I can sample mine, I left a few bottom branches for the occasion. You better save me some o' that bubba


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

hows it goin on this end then..


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

I would argue the flushing theory guys. I'm not sure of alota's circumstances and it really depends on your watering. I must be very acute to the not flushing, everytime I smoke something and I can taste the chems, I get upset. It's realy easy to flush honestly and your buds will have a more even burn. If your shit sparks/ pops when you smoke it (like those little pop balls you throw at the ground on July 4th) you definitely need to flush. Maybe it isn't doing that, but there is a reason that all the literature out there says it should be done.

If you are putting in an additive that breaks down the starches and salts, etc. they is still flushin IMO. You have just been flushing the entire time. Chems in the bud shouldn't be too bad if you aren't overnuted and you are doing fresh water every other time.

Like I said before do what works for you. I have been on the other side of dispensaries (buying from vendors and such) you can definitely tell a product flushed from one not in the end.


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

I would flush mate, it makes a huge difference usually.
Sometimes your nutes won't linger in the plants and sometimes they will, and those nutes can affect; taste, look, feel etc.

Always flush your plants ^^
It brings out the best in them


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 25, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> I would flush mate, it makes a huge difference usually.
> Sometimes your nutes won't linger in the plants and sometimes they will, and those nutes can affect; taste, look, feel etc.
> 
> Always flush your plants ^^
> It brings out the best in them


Word to your moms!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, i'm not too sure how long these strains are going to go, so I don't know when to start flushing. I think i'm just going to keep them on the schedule till I see cloudy trichs then start flushing


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah don't flush too soon, start flushing when you see the trichomes turning the shade you prefer (be that cloudy or orangy or whatever you like best).
Even flushing 3 days will help a lot, most people flush a week or so though.

Give the girls all the time they want, no point in cutting their time short now when they most need it


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 25, 2011)

from my experience in growing other things that flower if you end up flushing make sure you do it early enough so the soil dries before you cut down. Main reason is that when things start drying out the plant but all it last power into the flower. So flush a week before cutting down and don't water from then.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 25, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Well, i'm not too sure how long these strains are going to go, so I don't know when to start flushing. I think i'm just going to keep them on the schedule till I see cloudy trichs then start flushing


If you are around 25%-50% amber start flushing. That is my recommendation, not really based on anything. Go look up the average time to flower of your strains. Check with the seedbanks and find the one where your strain originates from, again another recommendation. If you have any 11 week strains in there, you will be missing out on so much yield it's ridiculous.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> If you are around 25%-50% amber start flushing. That is my recommendation, not really based on anything. Go look up the average time to flower of your strains. Check with the seedbanks and find the one where your strain originates from, again another recommendation. If you have any 11 week strains in there, you will be missing out on so much yield it's ridiculous.


thats when you harvest


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

alotaball said:


> thats when you harvest


That depends on a lot of things, namely the persons preference.
I know people who harvest when the trichomes are cloudy and 5% amber and some of who harvest when all the trics are amber.
It's all about personal preference and what taste, colour, high etc. the person wants


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 25, 2011)

alotaball said:


> thats when you harvest


Yeah he could do that.


That depends on a lot of things, namely the person preferance.
that's what im saying too.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

if you start flushing at 50 percent amber.. thats gonna be one very ripe bud


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

MOAB WORKS, if you don't buy it you're a fool.
The hindu kush cola doubled in size over night..........

Anyways.
I think I would rather not have amber trichs to be honest guys.
After smoking the premature weed that was horribly dried, I actually enjoyed the high.
I might wait for cloudy, flush then harvest immediately.
Anyone have opinions about cutting off all the top canopy and letting the bottom finish out?
The wifey talked to the guy who gave us the dream plant, he said its a 9 week strain.
I did research online about NL, lot of it said its a 45 day strain... then other people say its a 65 day strain.
Master bubba suppose to take 60 days
Hindu Kush 60 days.
But still, is this 60 days with cloudy, clear, amber... people don't ever fucking elaborate on anything, they just answer the fucking question.
I just don't want to cut down my shit premature, so I'm gonna sit back, hold on to my 30x loupe and check out the crystals on the daily.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

jwr38 said:


> from my experience in growing other things that flower if you end up flushing make sure you do it early enough so the soil dries before you cut down. Main reason is that when things start drying out the plant but all it last power into the flower. So flush a week before cutting down and don't water from then.


haha I was just about to ask this question. props man
[video=youtube;VdphvuyaV_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

steeZz said:


> MOAB WORKS, if you don't buy it you're a fool.
> The hindu kush cola doubled in size over night..........
> 
> Anyways.
> ...



I enjoy cloudy as well myself.
I don't let more than 15% go amber if possible.
Don't follow the company flowering period circas. They are never right and you might end up with clear trics or fully amber.
Always use the loupe and determine them yourself based on your own preference


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

Indica dominate strains are really good at all cloudy hardly any amber.. you get a nice two sided high... I prefer my sativa's a little more ripe  

Steez NL#5 is a 45 day strain the rest of the northern light breeds are closer to 60 I believe.. My hindu was a 45 dayer as well I think I normally harvest around day 55 on that one.. Just wait it out .. 

The biggest clue when they are close .. is you will see the buds swell for the last time .. and the hairs will retract kinda back into the buds.. they will just look swollen .. thats when I really start checking trich's .. some strains do this earlier then others .. ripeness wise .... BUt if you wait for the "swell" lol you will be happy


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Indica dominate strains are really good at all cloudy hardly any amber.. you get a nice two sided high... I prefer my sativa's a little more ripe
> 
> Steez NL#5 is a 45 day strain the rest of the northern light breeds are closer to 60 I believe.. My hindu was a 45 dayer as well I think I normally harvest around day 55 on that one.. Just wait it out ..
> 
> The biggest clue when they are close .. is you will see the buds swell for the last time .. and the hairs will retract kinda back into the buds.. they will just look swollen .. thats when I really start checking trich's .. some strains do this earlier then others .. ripeness wise .... BUt if you wait for the "swell" lol you will be happy


master bubba has like all red hairs and is turning majorly purple.
but all the trichs are still clear, not even cloudy.
same with the northern.
same with the hindu.
same with the dream.
i guess just wait it out?


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait it out if you like your bud a bite more ripe.
Some people do flush during clear/cloudy so they don't get any "amber bud" (and therefore very smooth bud).


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

You have a ways to go .. my guess northern 55 days ... hindu 60 ,,, dream 71 days ... Ill guess bubba last because I know its your favorite.. prob 58 days  I dont even think of looking at them till 45 days ATLEAST .. and thats normally something like blueberry .. or NL#5.  

Dont rush it now.. you did all the hard work... get back what you put in .. Dont cut yourself short... 

Trust when I say that the difference between a week or 2 can COMPLEteLY change the quality


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 25, 2011)

Lets see some pics Steezz! I wanna see how your NL is lookin!


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 25, 2011)

alotaball said:


> You have a ways to go .. my guess northern 55 days ... hindu 60 ,,, dream 71 days ... Ill guess bubba last because I know its your favorite.. prob 58 days  I dont even think of looking at them till 45 days ATLEAST .. and thats normally something like blueberry .. or NL#5.
> 
> Dont rush it now.. you did all the hard work... get back what you put in .. Dont cut yourself short...
> 
> Trust when I say that the difference between a week or 2 can COMPLEteLY change the quality


I concur real hard. Like I said before those things could get some much more weight. The hair color is significant but not as significant as the trichomes. I personally would rely on that to tell you when to harvest. I know alotaball and I have said that a couple different times. Don't get too eager now. You thought that sample was good...wait til you get those ripe nugs. Like you always say, "Dank-fscking-nugs!"


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

Borrowing a friends 60x microscope to get a closer look.
It's officially day 52-53 for the girls, so the days are closing in.
Already have a drying tote setup, do I need ventilation holes cut in the sides?
Closer and closer and closer.
Will post pictures in the morning of all the girls.. northern is ridiculously nuggy, just falling everywhere.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

It might take em a littttle longer to ripen because of the smaller light.. just dont think about days or anything .. just pay attention to what the nugs tell ya .. and you will be happy .. 

When you get that scope.. make sure to check 3-4 differents spots on the plant... You will notice that sometimes the cola's will be starting to show amber.. and the lower stuff is still all cloudy or even a little clear.... Just dont want you to see amber on one spot .. then end up with alot of premature lower stuff  

You can tell too.. if you look at the plants in the light... the trics are glittery until they are ripe.. I bet if you look at your sativa it will be real glittery and pretty trich wise.. and once they go cloudy/amber.. they wont have that twinkle anymore


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 25, 2011)

cant wait to see the next set of pics man^^


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> cant wait to see the next set of pics man^^


Will have them first thing in the morning, already collaborating a bunch.
Should I be thinking about cutting down the plants at different times?
Taking the colas... ect ect.
Also the tote you dry in, does it have ventilation or do you just remove the lid every now and then?


Im more worried about them being in there for too long, then cutting them down now.
I dont want to fuck my shit up you know? I got all the time in the world.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 25, 2011)

I leave the lid off ....
I wouldnt worry about leaving them flowering tooo long.. it takes a little time for them to go from ripe to tooo ripe


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 26, 2011)

Quick question guys. About how long should it take for my bud to smell like bud after its harvested?


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 26, 2011)

You can improve smell and taste immensely by curing your harvest.
If you don't know what curing is, do a quick search and you'll get all the info needed.
It's been written about many times, no need to repeat it.

Some people cure for a few weeks and some cure for months on end.
And let me tell you, you can clearly taste and smell the difference between bud cured for a week and bud cured for a month.
The high is also affected by curing.

To answer your questions; depends what you mean by "bud smell".
Some bud reaks while it's still on the plant, some needs a good cure to really bring it out.
Normally you can smell a huge difference if you cure if for 1-2 weeks.

This all depends on a lot of variables though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

if you have any bud pics post em in the new thread i made growers

ultimate collection of buds...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

alotaball said:


> It might take em a littttle longer to ripen because of the smaller light.. just dont think about days or anything .. just pay attention to what the nugs tell ya .. and you will be happy ..
> 
> When you get that scope.. make sure to check 3-4 differents spots on the plant... You will notice that sometimes the cola's will be starting to show amber.. and the lower stuff is still all cloudy or even a little clear.... Just dont want you to see amber on one spot .. then end up with alot of premature lower stuff
> 
> You can tell too.. if you look at the plants in the light... the trics are glittery until they are ripe.. I bet if you look at your sativa it will be real glittery and pretty trich wise.. and once they go cloudy/amber.. they wont have that twinkle anymore


I was told that the bottoms start to show amber before the tops. Is this true? Only reason I ask is because I think you're saying the exact opposite and I don't need anymore confusion lol


----------



## alotaball (Aug 26, 2011)

My top cola's always ripen faster personally


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Taking the girls out for trichome inspection and pictures.
Hindu kush looks amber? Atleast on the top cola....
Lets see if I get to cut it off and dry it nom nom nom.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

looking forward to the pics mate..


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres an update on the ladies.
They are currently day 53 of flowering, and lookin delicious.
I took a bunch bunch bunch of pictures, some with the flash on and contrast turned down way low to capture the bud part of the plant.
The Redbull isn't redbull I'm pretty sure. I'm thinking its blueberry headband, so I'm way more stoked about that.
Some small problems, little light bleaching on the desert dream, hasn't progressed since I moved her from under the light.
Master bubba is turning more and more purple every day, the top cola is pretty much completely purple leaves and all... and it doesnt get below 73 in my house so I'm guessing it's genetics.
Enjoy!
Master Bubba - 54 days


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Northern Lights, big nugs, got a couple close ups from yesterday for you.
Also got some pictures of the side nugs that litter the outside of this plant.
All of them are getting so heavy they fall over, some of them are getting more light then other and are just fucking amazing


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hindu Kush, been a while for this girl... here ya go.

Blueberry Headband, about 3 weeks I think?
A little yellowing from being directly under the light, and being so tall.
I cant really put her on the floor she sits next to the hindu.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Desert Dream. Top parts look a little crisp but the nugs, and the smell!
oh my god the smell, shes been kickin out the most sweet fruity aroma this entire time flowering.
I dont think shes taking a toll, doesn't look the greenest at the tops but is completely green under the canopy.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the pictures of the NL and MB on the previous page at the bottom, if you wanna check those out.
Was easier making their own post for each so nothing got erased.
Cant wait to cut all the leaves off to expose the true beauty within the plants.
The northern is just burnt a little, but the nugs probably look better than all my plants.
And here is my drying tote.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Dude those DD's have some massive kolas...

The NL looks frosty as fuck too. 

How long did you veg these girls for?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Dude those DD's have some massive kolas...
> 
> The NL looks frosty as fuck too.
> 
> How long did you veg these girls for?


NL was probably barely 12 inches when I flipped, if not less.
I vegged them for about 2-3 weeks.
Just found out I got the desert dream for free the other day, I thought we bought it.
Old man grower guy brought it in I guess for us and we had it living under a dinky office light for like 2-3 days.
So for a free plant, dayum.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so we did veg the same amount of time. I thought we were close. I've been following so many grows lately it's hard to remember who's is what...

Free plants or free weed is the best kind! Especially when it's looking that good. Nice job steeZz


----------



## steeZz (Aug 26, 2011)

Im thinking I should atleast get an ounce per plant dry.
I'm hoping I get atleast an ounce off the bubba ahhh.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Im thinking I should atleast get an ounce per plant dry.
> I'm hoping I get atleast an ounce off the bubba ahhh.


I'm right there with you bro... best of luck steeZz!!


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking really good mate 

How long have you been flowering these babies for now?

The only thing I have to add is that maybe you should cut some holes in either side of the drying box, airflow is important so you don't get mildew etc.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont think I'll get mold or anything.
I live in the desert, I dont even think my tent has hit 40% RH... O.O


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

The humidity here in MI is ridiculous. Mold and mildew is everywhere... Be glad you don't need a dehumidifier to add more heat to your room also.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 27, 2011)

those girls are looking tasty man. specially the 4th and 5th pics, that looks like some straight up fire.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 27, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> those girls are looking tasty man. specially the 4th and 5th pics, that looks like some straight up fire.


 Yea the dream looks good, on page 40 at the bottom theres pictures of the master bubba, shes getting more and more purple every day.
I saw some amber trichs on the northern lights this morning, had to search for them though they arent everywhere.
So I think forsure, in a week, I'll be harvesting.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 27, 2011)

waiting for pics..hope all ok mate


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 27, 2011)

nice man! that master bubba looks bomb. And what day u looking to harvest? gonna put mine in darkness on wed and harvest either sat or sun.


----------



## StonedGuru (Aug 27, 2011)

they look awsome! Especially those frosty nugs, jealous much!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 27, 2011)

Gonna harvest in 3-7 days, not going to put them in darkness I don't think.
Think I'm just going to harvest when the lights come on, cause I really dont have anywhere to put it to keep it dark.
Only harvesting the NL though, gonna wait around 9-10 weeks for the desert dream.
And gonna wait about 2 more weeks for the bubba probably.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking forward to it! How many weeks has it been for the NL?


----------



## steeZz (Aug 27, 2011)

8 weeks in 2 days for all the girls except blueberry headband.
Debating on giving the NL one more dose of nutrients or just flushing her again.
Not too sure how much longer she'll go before ready to be chopped.


----------



## StonedGuru (Aug 28, 2011)

In my opinion one more dose couldn't hurt, its at this stage the plant is crying out for nutrients more than ever, Ive read alot of threads on here about flushing /not flushing and it seems about 50/50 with alot of people saying that it needs food more than ever and flushing just deprives it- stressing it out, it but then there is the arguement of taste and that it will allow the plant to get some stored nutes that have got locked, I don't really know as everything I know I have learned from RIU but Im going to feed all the way and flush for just one week so as to sit on the fence =)

Keep it up man Im stoked to see your finished produce!


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 29, 2011)

Im with you on the RH my tent hasnt even gotten over 40, highest ive seen was 35% and a humidifier doesnt even help lol.damn deserts


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

I just cut a dinky arm off the NL that was so flimsy it couldnt hold its nuggage up.
Nothing too big, weighed in at like 4.3 wet.. have it hanging in my tote right now hoping it will be dry by the time I harvest the whole thing, so I can smoke a blunt while I'm doing it.
all the seedlings are looking great, just waiting for the 2 month mark so I can start taking clones.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

nice mate hope things are goin good pal hit my sig sumtime let me know what u think...


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 29, 2011)

Got busy helping my little brother and saw you were going to wait on harvest. Make sure you let me know when you decide to cut, I wanna get in on that blunt!


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck man I dont get why everyone says to flush.
Once again, I cut another smaller arm off the NL at the very bottom, so heavy it couldnt hold itself up but still really really small, maybe .5 dry.
Havent smoked the NL yet so I figured i'd quick dry some.
Put that shit in the oven at 170 for like 5-10 minutes.
Popped that shit in the bong, and seriously is the best tasting NL i've ever had, DRIED IN THE OVEN.
And not only that, NOT HARSH AT ALL, and not only that, I feel more medicated then off clinic weed!
wtf!!!!!!


----------



## alotaball (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL well now you know !


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

alotaball said:


> LOL well now you know !


It didn't last that long, but the TASTE! god damn I missed the taste of weed, I missed the taste of the plant, not the harsh year old bud that someone harvested 2 weeks early and just now got around to selling to the clinic.
I can't wait till this other clipping hang dries, I'm sure it'll taste a lot better and last a lot longer.
Funny thing is, these are the bottom bottom bottom nugs, the nugs that get thrown around by the fan.
I can't wait to try the top colas god damn.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 29, 2011)

Mmmmm, love those early nugs. Makes you really appreciate what you have accomplished. :}


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 30, 2011)

There is NOTHING like early nugs 
Exactly lantern! It's all about the early taste of a huge accomplishment!

I like the sound of that mate!
I can't wait until I can get some early nugs as well hehe


----------



## steeZz (Aug 30, 2011)

Picking out which bagseed I want to keep tonight, and transplanting.
I'll post pictures prior and if you guys respond in time I'll keep which one you guys choose.
2 and a half hours till photos are up.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 30, 2011)

You can send me the ones you aren't gonna keep


----------



## steeZz (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha if I could I would.
I would keep them all if I could, but I think 4 plants under my dinky T5 is more than it can handle.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 30, 2011)

Duddeeee go to lowes but a keep t8 fixture  itll work


----------



## steeZz (Aug 30, 2011)

Here they are.
1



2



3


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 30, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Picking out which bagseed I want to keep tonight, and transplanting.
> I'll post pictures prior and if you guys respond in time I'll keep which one you guys choose.
> 2 and a half hours till photos are up.





steeZz said:


> Here they are.
> 1
> View attachment 1762743View attachment 1762744
> 
> ...


I'm voting for #1. It looks like beast already. Second choice would be #3


----------



## steeZz (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea, thats the one the wifey wants to keep.
I haven't really paid much attention to these things, just want them to grow so I can clone them later.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 30, 2011)

Any chance of putting the other two outside? Nearby wooded area if not on your property?


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 30, 2011)

#1 would be my first choice.
#3 My second


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

Save those other two for me. I will find them a home.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

nice steeezz


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCK, RIGHT WHEN I KILLED THE OTHER TWO AND TRANSPLANTED THE OTHER ONE!
ughh, they were danky too, i smelt them on my fingers after crushing them up.
The silver skunk is showing female pistils and has 11 finger fan leaves.
Other two haven't shown anything yet.
The bagseed I transplanted has a mixture of about 5% bat guano, 70% perlite, 25% FFOF and some mycrohizae or whatever.
Figured i'd try something new :]

Harvest date is most likely saturday morning lantern, got plans?


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> FUCK, RIGHT WHEN I KILLED THE OTHER TWO AND TRANSPLANTED THE OTHER ONE!
> ughh, they were danky too, i smelt them on my fingers after crushing them up.
> The silver skunk is showing female pistils and has 11 finger fan leaves.
> Other two haven't shown anything yet.
> ...


Depends on my paycheck coming in. Apparently they are paying me in two parts. Right now I am just hoping that I get enough to cover my rent. I will see what happens tonight @midnight (that is Wednesday night/ Thursday morning). If I get enough to cover rent I might be able to make teh trip out there. Otherwise I have to deal with an angry landlord wanting his rent. 

Bring them down here! haha then you can see my babies and we can chop yours haha.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 31, 2011)

ILL COME!


I wish ): I love cali


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahaha I wouldnt be able to drive down the hill with a 1-2 oz plant just bobbin nugs hahahaha.
Who knows, it might be later than saturday, if the amber isnt showing you're in the clear.


And lakew00d if you make it here, feel free to grab some scissors and help trim


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats the one thing I ahvent really cared to learn to do yet, because I dont wanna get my hopes up and I dont even make it that far ):

So harvest and drying learning is on hold until I know Im in that home stretch


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Hahahaha I wouldnt be able to drive down the hill with a 1-2 oz plant just bobbin nugs hahahaha.
> Who knows, it might be later than saturday, if the amber isnt showing you're in the clear.
> 
> 
> And lakew00d if you make it here, feel free to grab some scissors and help trim


If I can do it, you can too  lol 

I checked my trichomes today and there's still not much amber at all. This weekend I have my son so if I don't chop I won't be too disappointed...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

Dude, i'm just browsing trichomes at this point, I know that the northern is the only one near finish.
so what I do is I just get my loupe and quickly scan around and its pretty much all clear, like I dont see any amber that just pops out at me.
I'm starting to think it wont be done by saturday, blah.

waiting...waiting.......waiting.....


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

Keep waiting. It pays off. Keep me posted, I am not making a regularly scheduled trip up there. Gonna have the lady down this weekend :}


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Dude, i'm just browsing trichomes at this point, I know that the northern is the only one near finish.
> so what I do is I just get my loupe and quickly scan around and its pretty much all clear, like I dont see any amber that just pops out at me.
> I'm starting to think it wont be done by saturday, blah.
> 
> waiting...waiting.......waiting.....


If you're all clear you might have more than a week left. Last Friday my boy thought it would be two weeks until mine were ready but I'm in denial!! I think me and you are both being impatient as fuck lol


----------



## steeZz (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I think I'm gonna have more than four days left.
I switched my lights to 11:30 on, 12:30 off.
Let's see if it speeds it up a tad.


----------



## lakew00d (Aug 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Yea I think I'm gonna have more than four days left.
> I switched my lights to 11:30 on, 12:30 off.
> Let's see if it speeds it up a tad.


would that help speed it up?
what about you just turn your light on for 5-10 minutes in middle of their dark period?
I read it somewhere i guess it stresses the plant just a little,


----------



## alotaball (Aug 31, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I switched my lights to 11:30 on, 12:30 offLet's see if it speeds it up a tad.


What the fuck are you thinking LOL 

Ya clear to amber is never a week.. normally all cloudy to amber is 2-3 in my experiences.. only a few amber isnt bad on a indica dom... You want more amber on the sativa doms.. because if you go early or cloudy on a sativa dom .. you will get a short paranoid high.. Of course this is all my opinion and is different for every persons personal taste strain ect.. LOL 
LIKE MY DISCLAIMER  

Holy shit son .. I tried to lst a plant that was a little tooooo thick .. I was like ya the stems are woody .. but ill just do it a little.. SPLIT.. fucking main trunk right in half.. I zip tied that biaaattch .. see what happens ... its fucking split down the middle like a wishbone though .... we will see 

PS.. Edibles + Hash tonight.. feeling euphoric... Who wants some on madden ? LOL ok .. time to rummage the fridge.. peace you impatient bastards  much love!


----------



## alotaball (Aug 31, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> would that help speed it up?
> what about you just turn your light on for 5-10 minutes in middle of their dark period?
> I read it somewhere i guess it stresses the plant just a little,


lights on in the dark period .. ESPECIALLY in the middle .. will make your female grow a huge cock that will try to penetrate you when you check your garden ( it will make it herm and or reveg)
12 hours of light is not what triggers the plants flowering .. its the 12 hours of darkness... NEVA EVA interrupt the dark cycle .. because if they dont get a solid 12 hours of darkness.. they will try to reveg.. and YOU do not want that ..  

The 11 and a half hours.. just make the plant think its a little later in the season and matures a little quicker... I have used that trick on some strains that dont want to go amber at all .... 

11/13 even works well.. never tried less then that


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 31, 2011)

Fsck it sooner or later you will be able to smoke them hoes! haha cool your jets Steezz. Trimming is a pain in the ass. You will be content waiting after you get a few of those under your belt lol


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 1, 2011)

alotaball said:


> lights on in the dark period .. ESPECIALLY in the middle .. will make your female grow a huge cock that will try to penetrate you when you check your garden ( it will make it herm and or reveg)
> 12 hours of light is not what triggers the plants flowering .. its the 12 hours of darkness... NEVA EVA interrupt the dark cycle .. because if they dont get a solid 12 hours of darkness.. they will try to reveg.. and YOU do not want that ..
> 
> The 11 and a half hours.. just make the plant think its a little later in the season and matures a little quicker... I have used that trick on some strains that dont want to go amber at all ....
> ...


Ohh well thank you  learned something new


----------



## Dr High (Sep 1, 2011)

Im in on this one, i skimmed through your thread, good looking master kush you had! I've got bubba kush right now that looks alike. Keep growin'.

Doc


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree 100% with alotofball.

Never ever mess with the dark cycle.
The 12 hour dark cycle is the factor which controls flowering. It is essential for the plants, and if you mess too much with it (I myself have never tried 11/13 and wouldn't recommend it to anyone) you will get hermies and/or return your plants to veg.
You could also stress your plants beyond help.
Don't do it >.<


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Im in on this one, i skimmed through your thread, good looking master kush you had! I've got bubba kush right now that looks alike. Keep growin'.
> 
> Doc


Thanks man, it's actually master bubba kush, a mixture of the two 
News are out, checked the hindu kush for amber-ness with a 60x loupe instead of 30x loupe, way toooooo much amber on these colas since they are indica dom.
So tomorrow morning before lights on the two colas of the hindu kush will be cut, and the rest of the plant will finish up a little longer.
She just got a watering with 10gal of R/O ph'd to 6.6 so that should leech a little bit out.
Still waiting for the northern, shes still producing a lot of fucking bud man...... shes filling out all her lazy weak arms on the bottom of the plant, she doesn't know when to stop.
Still got this sour, fruity, lemony, dank, skunky smell in my tent.
FUCKING LOVE IT.
Can't wait for tomorrow morning, buh-bye hindu.
will post updates soon.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 1, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> I agree 100% with alotofball.
> I myself have never tried 11/13 and wouldn't recommend it to anyone) you will get hermies and/or return your plants to veg.



Please explain how more hours of darkness would cause a plant to reveg? Or are you just guessing ? Not trying to be a dick .. but you didnt say might .. you said you will get hermies/ reveg from 13 hours of dark .. explain?

On a side note.. you do know that outdoor is over 12 hours of dark from september on .. depending on your location.. other places get hardly 9 or 10 hours of sunshine... its the hours of dark that trigger flowering .. I can link you to some growers that do 10/14 the last 2 weeks.. ect ect.. 

I Personally run 12/12 .. but adding dark will not cause plants to reveg.. take one of your clones in veg and throw it in pitch black closet for 3 days .. see what happens.. report back.. it will be throwing out pistils and trying to flower.. 

What causes herms .. when your talking about light stress... is interruption of dark cycle.. adding time to dark cycle in small increments will not hurt them..

The days are shorter by a few minute EVERY single day right now .. that mean every single outdoor grow will herm ?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if that's what happened to my kush girls... 

With them not being in the same house as me there's no way for me to tell when the lights actually go on and off. I have to take my friends word for it when I know he doesn't give two shits about my grow. These last few posts are making me think bad things....


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

I got FISKARS trimmers, suppose to be good?
Also, I was going to pick up Mad Farmers PH up and down since I'm out of PH up already, but they only had gallon jugs.
A grower told me the additive dyes in GH's ph up and down get stuck in the plants? wtf?
He also told me to use mad farmer cause there aren't any dyes.
ehh, but I picked up GH again cause of the whole gallon things.
Probably gonna get like 10-14 grams dry off the two top colas im cutting.
maybe more? who knows.

anyways, is it better to clip the colas off before lights on, or does it matter, orrrrr?


----------



## ylem (Sep 1, 2011)

fiskars are decent pruners. i have a pair too - great for brutally thick stems.
won't make a difference if she's awake for the cut or not, as long as she has the whole day to recuperate.
and make sure to throw up a pic of the buds when you're finished!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

ylem said:


> fiskars are decent pruners. i have a pair too - great for brutally thick stems.
> won't make a difference if she's awake for the cut or not, as long as she has the whole day to recuperate.
> and make sure to throw up a pic of the buds when you're finished!


will do my friend, they are small colas since my hindu got stunted a little.
probably 4-6 inches long, but can't complain :]


----------



## Mr.Natural (Sep 1, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Thanks man, it's actually master bubba kush, a mixture of the two
> News are out, checked the hindu kush for amber-ness with a 60x loupe instead of 30x loupe, way toooooo much amber on these colas since they are indica dom.
> So tomorrow morning before lights on the two colas of the hindu kush will be cut, and the rest of the plant will finish up a little longer.
> She just got a watering with 10gal of R/O ph'd to 6.6 so that should leech a little bit out.
> ...


Whew Hooooo, chop time !!! Can you say FINGER HASH????? .....HAHAHAHA Your in for a growers treat................Nice work SteeZz

Why do I keep getting this message? You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again......lol


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

Mr.Natural said:


> Whew Hooooo, chop time !!! Can you say FINGER HASH????? .....HAHAHAHA Your in for a growers treat................Nice work SteeZz
> 
> Why do I keep getting this message? You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to steeZz again......lol


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Natural again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Natural again.You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Natural again.

I think they are on to us, thats why they wont let us give eachother rep.
damn moderators!! lol


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 1, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Please explain how more hours of darkness would cause a plant to reveg? Or are you just guessing ? Not trying to be a dick .. but you didnt say might .. you said you will get hermies/ reveg from 13 hours of dark .. explain?
> 
> On a side note.. you do know that outdoor is over 12 hours of dark from september on .. depending on your location.. other places get hardly 9 or 10 hours of sunshine... its the hours of dark that trigger flowering .. I can link you to some growers that do 10/14 the last 2 weeks.. ect ect..
> 
> ...



Maybe you should read my post again then.
You cannot just take a part of my post and delete a parentheses to make your point.

I wrote:



k0ijn said:


> The 12 hour dark cycle is the factor which controls flowering. It is essential for the plants, and if you mess too much with it (I myself have never tried 11/13 and wouldn't recommend it to anyone) you will get hermies and/or return your plants to veg.


I don't know how you read text usually, but I find my post pretty straight forward.
And your post is very hateful and arrogant, maybe you aren't trying to be a dick but you certainly appear as one.

I'm not saying that 11/13 will give you hermies and/or return your plants to veg.
That is why I used parenthesis, do you know what they are normally used for and how they work?
I guess if you did you would not have to delete the first parentheses to try and change my post.

What I'm saying, is that messing with you dark cycle can (and quite probably will) give you hermies and / or return your plants to veg.
I did not state any cycles, as I find it quite clear that if you give your plants a bit of light during the 12 hour dark cycle after 6 hours, you are effectively messing up the dark cycle, turning it into a sort of 12 hours (light) / 6 hours (dark) / 1 hour (light) / 5 hours (dark).
This is not something you said anything about, it was a reference to a previous post made by someone else, who said that you could "split up" the dark cycle.
That is what I was talking about, did you read the other posts in the thread?

The fact that I mention (in the parentheses) I won't be able to recommend your 11/13 cycle is because I have not seen anyone do it, I have not done it myself and have never heard of it being used extensively.
That however has nothing to do with the other part of my post, it's merely an afterthought (therefore the parentheses) used to express my opinion.

I'm not going to respond to your ramblings about trying to teach me that outdoor the 12 hour dark cycle changes.
I already know this and I do not need to be told the basic stuff from a guy who misunderstood my post, took it out of context and then changed it so it fitted into his hissy fit.


Your actions clearly call for an /ignore.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you understand english?
Do you know what parentheses is.

The 12 hour dark cycle is the factor which controls flowering. It is essential for the plants, and if you mess too much with it (I myself have never tried 11/13 and wouldn't recommend it to anyone) you will get hermies and/or return your plants to veg.

When a sentence is typed up like that, it means that "The 12 hour dark cycle is the factor which controls flowering. It is essential for the plants, and if you mess too much with it you will get hermies and/or return your plants to veg."

Is ONE sentence. 

"(I myself have never tried 11/13 and wouldn't recommend it to anyone)" is an interjection, often used as an afterthought or to refer to another statement/person/situation etc.


What is so hard to understand here?
All I did was NOT recommend your method of 11/13 because it's not proven, it's just your word, I don't know anyone using it and nor did anyone I asked about it.
Why are you so mad because I don't recommend your method?


I repeat. I did not say that using 11/13 will give you hermies, I place the statement in parentheses to exclude it from the other texts meaning in the sentence.

I have never said that putting text in a parentheses makes it "not count", wtf are you on about?
Seriously what is your problem?
You have some kind of attitude problem.

Using caps don't make you seem smarter btw, it makes you look like a child.








EDIT:

I can see the posts which this post responds to have been deleted.
I see no reason to delete this info, just pointing out that it isn't random ramblings.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 1, 2011)

Im sorry also steeze and mr ignore.. His post was pretty misleading .. I just followed it up with some facts so no one fears using more darkness... 

Love you K0ijn smile bro !


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to apologize for having to defend myself in your grow journal SteeZz, it's clearly not the proper thread to do that in but I had to respond.
I won't have people "putting words in my mouth", trying to twist my intentions.

I have ignored the person in question and therefore this will be my last post about the subject.


On another more on topic note;

Can't wait for your harvesting update mate


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

Dude no reason to apologize we are all adults here.
This is why we're stoners, cause we debate.
Not argue, debate.

If you look it up most jamaicans are the same exact way hahaha.

To be honest, I myself think that switching them to 11:30/12:30 was an iffy idea.
Is this going to effect my longer strains too, not just the ones that are almost amber and ready?
Or will it be normal on the sativas ?
I think my master bubba is like an 11 week strain, its not really blowing up that much it just has like little nugs.
but the hairs havent sucked back in, so i'm thinking maybe soon it'll hit a growth spurt?
ehhh, lets hope.

pictures are going up 8AM tomorrow morning -8GMT.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh and I liked all your posts cause my thread needs more likes.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 1, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Dude no reason to apologize we are all adults here.
> This is why we're stoners, cause we debate.
> Not argue, debate.
> 
> ...



Sativas that take longer will just ripen faster.. because they are used to even more hours of light if they are from a equator region or whatnot... 

Ya as you said were stoners who talk .. I didnt mean to flip this guy out .. but the way he replied.. pissed me off then I went to his level.. SO regardless I just deleted the post.. sent him a pm that you just had to explain not flip out .. tried to tell him that I was posting information not trying to insult him ... 

increasing dark time from 12 hours is a trick people have use for a while...... I do it on occasion but never more then an hour .. some people go all the way up to 14 hours dark.. even though I have witnessed no ill effects from that many hours.. i have never done it .. it just scared me yield wise.. I have only played with up to a hour... 

I even know a family friend .. who grows very well for years now .. who does 6/12 .. 6 hours on .. 12 hours dark.. swears it cuts a week of the cycle or more on sativa's because he gets extra "days" within a week .. 

When I debated this with him .. No i didnt just press the ignore button (cheap shot on J0 ) I told him .. how dont you lose yield.. he said because he gets more days of flower within a week...because the 6 hours that are cut out of each plants day .... PLEASE NOTE DO NOT DO THIS .. lol atleast I would be scared too.. but it works for him .. i have smoked his stuff its quality .. so either he has crazily stable genetics.. good luck .. or knows what hes talking about


----------



## alotaball (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres an article on that crazy 12/6 cycle.. I need to find the author.. this is what my family friend was talking about .. sounds insane ya ?

The Theory
The theory behind the 18 hour Day/Night cycle is that during a normal 24 hour light cycle plants will usually achieve high growth rates peaking at 100% capacity during the first 50 - 60% of the day. The growth rates will then diminish rapidly and the last 20 - 30% of the day achieves minimal growth. So by reducing the length of the day we are triggering an increased growth mode where the growth rates are at their peak for the majority of the day. This effectively achieves a very fast growth cycle with full yield potential. 

NOTE: To achieve these incredible growth rates it is important to provide maximum light intensities and CO2 enriched conditions. The recommended lighting is 600W per square metre.


The Cycles
Vegetative Cycle - Lights ON 14 hours, Lights OFF 4 hours 
Flowering Cycle - Lights ON 6 hours, Lights OFF 12 hours 

The Benefits
The growth acheived during an 18 hour cycle can be the equivalent to that acheived during a 24 hour cycle. So by running 18 hour cycles the same growth and yield can be acheived in 75% of the time.

Reduced day lengths also mean reduced power consumption. Grow more and use less power. Who can argue with that?

For example, an average crop grown from seed using a 24 hour day/night cycle will have a 4 weeks grow cycle and an 8 weeks flower cycle. This equates to 28 days @ 18 hours a day and 56 days @ 12 hours a day = 1176 hours of light over 12 weeks.

An accellerated crop using an 18 hour day/night cycle will achieve the same yields using a 3 week grow cycle and a 6 week flower cycle. This equates to 21 days @ 14 hours a day and 42 days @ 6 hours a day = 546 hours of light over 9 weeks resulting in a 40% reduction in power consumption and a 25% reduction in crop time.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Sep 1, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Heres an article on that crazy 12/6 cycle.. I need to find the author.. this is what my family friend was talking about .. sounds insane ya ?
> 
> The Theory
> The theory behind the 18 hour Day/Night cycle is that during a normal 24 hour light cycle plants will usually achieve high growth rates peaking at 100% capacity during the first 50 - 60% of the day. The growth rates will then diminish rapidly and the last 20 - 30% of the day achieves minimal growth. So by reducing the length of the day we are triggering an increased growth mode where the growth rates are at their peak for the majority of the day. This effectively achieves a very fast growth cycle with full yield potential.
> ...


I've heard of the 13/11 many times with no problems, but hard to tell any difference in results, but this 18 hr 12/6 sounds brilliant! How cool would that be. Yield would be down some I guess but quality should be fine.....I have two really stable strains......Hmmmm I love trying crazy shit.......


----------



## steeZz (Sep 1, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Sativas that take longer will just ripen faster.. because they are used to even more hours of light if they are from a equator region or whatnot...
> 
> Ya as you said were stoners who talk .. I didnt mean to flip this guy out .. but the way he replied.. pissed me off then I went to his level.. SO regardless I just deleted the post.. sent him a pm that you just had to explain not flip out .. tried to tell him that I was posting information not trying to insult him ...
> 
> ...


Yo what about putting your plant in complete darkness for days before harvest... why is everyone telling me to do this?
I feel like there is so much shit out there that people told other people and it just spread around that its almost impossible to just do what works.
One opinion here, another here, no this works better, no in this medium.
I feel like just cutting the fucking cola off the plant is wrong, you have to do it after 36 hours of darkness and 2 weeks of flushing then you have to trim three fan leaves for every node but make sure when you flushed, you flushed at 6.63 ph exactly, then after all that you have to vacuum seal it, ship it to cuba, get it stamped, sent back... and you got danks.

It kind of shuns me from wanting to browse more, cause I'm just going to find a million conflicting stories.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

alotaball making new friends <3 lol I honestly didn't think you did anything to deserve the bible length rebuttal or ignore but my opinion is biased 

Instead of changing the light schedule, change your patience level! Haha Just wait it out bro. The plants will be finished when they're ready  I was looking forward to a chopdown this weekend but the trichomes are telling me different. I need this harvest like you couldn't believe so I should be going crazy trying anything to help them ripen, but I'm being patient. If they take 2 more weeks so be it. Maybe they'll even fatten up a bit during the extra days you give them.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 1, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Yo what about putting your plant in complete darkness for days before harvest... why is everyone telling me to do this?
> I feel like there is so much shit out there that people told other people and it just spread around that its almost impossible to just do what works.
> One opinion here, another here, no this works better, no in this medium.
> I feel like just cutting the fucking cola off the plant is wrong, you have to do it after 36 hours of darkness and 2 weeks of flushing then you have to trim three fan leaves for every node but make sure when you flushed, you flushed at 6.63 ph exactly, then after all that you have to vacuum seal it, ship it to cuba, get it stamped, sent back... and you got danks.
> ...


Lmfao...

Bro, google Ed Rosenthal and go read his shit. I have his growers handbook and it's money well spent. A lot of his articles are easy to find and his info is 100% legit as fuck. When you read facts like his, it'll help you form your own conclusion on any topic about growing mj.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah ed is brilliant and subcool is consistent with good info all the time. the thing is on here you got a bunch of people stuck in their ways or who have their own methods....many of which are just heresy or superstition. i learned by trial and error and just stick with what works best for me. like the old saying goes, "there is more than one way to skin a cat."


----------



## steeZz (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a growers book, but sometimes I kind-of feel like it was written thirty years ago?
For the most part I got all the facts down, but like I said ^ theres a lot of things in the book that seem out-dated.

I'm going to start liking like every single thing on everyones thread.
PREPARE TO BE ANNOYED.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Sep 2, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I got a growers book, but sometimes I kind-of feel like it was written thirty years ago?
> For the most part I got all the facts down, but like I said ^ theres a lot of things in the book that seem out-dated.
> 
> I'm going to start liking like every single thing on everyones thread.
> PREPARE TO BE ANNOYED.


i didnt even realize there was a like button....when the hell did that show up? all this talk of liking stuff i hadn't the slightest idea what people were talking about. i been around since 2007.....was i really that stoned?


----------



## steeZz (Sep 2, 2011)

hahahahaha^^ hahahahhahahah, I don't know whats funnier, if hes being sarcastic or if he really didnt know! lol.

Chopped the main cola off the hindu, only one.
Looks like about 10-14 grams dry if I had to guess.
Had a few accidents trimming shook it too hard and a couple nugs fell off the cola.
Just means I get to dry them in the oven and try them now.
will post pictures in a sec :]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

hows things steezs mate doin well i hope pal..whens the next update lad


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 2, 2011)

So you put them in the oven eh? What temp? For how long?

I just trimmed a nug off of each of my strains. They were put in my toaster oven at 200F for 10 minutes. Now they are sitting on my dehumidifier... fuck it I'm going to smoke lol


----------



## steeZz (Sep 2, 2011)

170 degrees for whatever time it takes to dry is what I do.
Just cut the rest of the hindu down, wasnt really worth keeping it growing to be honest.
fucking taking forever to trim and my hand is tired.
ugh.


still waiting for my pic to get to my email.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 2, 2011)

Fool look at the publication date of the book.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 2, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Fool look at the publication date of the book.


Yea I know what you mean, but what if the authors are like crazy old you know?
I love the book, don't get me wrong it has everything you need plus more in it.
But, it's also a one sided story, you know?


I'm thinking I got atleast an ounce, if not more off the hindu, the colas were bigger than I thought.
Got a shitload of trim and just cut up all the popcorn buds and threw it in my trim bag.
Threw away all the fan leaves, not too worried about them.
sticky icky buds I must say, smell doesnt seem very pleasant bud it's probably cause I'm not a huge hindu fan.

MORE SPACE IN MY TENT!
yes!
Northern is due any day now, shes looking about finished up just waiting for some amber.
no pictures yet, shit isn't working very well.
Will have complete update later tonight.



-edit
also flipped my vent tent on it's side, and ran the intake from my flowering room into the exhaust of my veg tent.
So it pretty much connected both my tents, better then nothing.
So its 2 feet wide 3 feet tall 2 feet deep now, instead of 3 feet wide.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 2, 2011)

just be careful because if you get powdery mildew or mites.. it will go into your flower.. and its hard to treat those 2 things when your in flower


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 2, 2011)

nice man. what was your total weight? im cutting my bitch down tomorrow. straight ruthless about it too.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 2, 2011)

not sure, probably just an ounce off the hindu.. wasn't expecting much really.
if it doesn't turn out the best quality it's getting hashed anyways.

and i'm sorry for taking so long, phone is being a bitch and wont send pictures.
also i rarely even took pictures of the hindu as a plant, not really stressin this one too much guys.
it does look very good though, and is sticky as fuck!
a lot more bud than I expected I'll tell you that much.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 3, 2011)

The hindu kush got de-rooted last night.
She had roots to the botttom of the 5gal pot O.O
can't wait to see how bad the other plants are.


hindu kush looks a lot different after a whole day of hang drying.
fucking depressing man.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking damn good buddy! Yeah i hate watching my nuggets dry its always sad i say cut the weight in half and thats what it will weigh dry seems to be about right.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 3, 2011)

Its closer to 25 percent of wet weight


----------



## steeZz (Sep 3, 2011)

FUCK YOU ALOTABALL ALWAYS PISSIN ON MY PARADE AND SHIT.
lol ehh I'm not too worried about it, hindu kush was a fucking SHIT plant anyways to be honest.
and like I said, if it doesnt come out the dankest it's getting concentrated or straight to edibles.
It doesn't look like the most crystally dank bud I've seen, but it was very sticky so I figure it might still be good.
Cant wait to chop the northern down, she seriously probably has more bud on her main cola then the entire hindu kush had.
And it easily looks like an ounce off the hindu............ can't fucking wait.

All the girls got normal water today, hindu.. DD.. MB.. and the blueberry.
I'm thinking the northern is gonna die monday.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL dont hate the messenger .. lol but there is NOOO way you will get 50 percent of your wet weight.. if that was the case I would be pulling 3 lbs a light LOL


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice to see you're starting the chop. I'm dreading it really...


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 3, 2011)

Try doing your flush and then wait till the soil is completely dry to harvest you end up with less water in your nugs and they dry faster i only loose 50% of my weight that way and it takes less hang time before it goes into jars. I trim my nugs when they are still fresh and wet and dont count them in the wet weight. Thats the only reason i said 50% if you chop when your soil is still wet it takes longer hanging and you loose more weight it all depends on how you harvest there is no correct answer to how much you will loose its all a guessing game until cured and ready to smoke. 

I like my method cuz you dont get your hopes up to much. I tried just flushing and chopping without letting the soil dry first just got my hopes up and yeah i got like 25% of the wet weight. No matter how you dry and cure you'll end up with the same weight just difference in harvest methods will give you different wet to dry weights.

I cant wait for harvest pics buddy and it does suck cutting down your girls but then you get rewarded by smoking them so its all worth it sad but worth it


----------



## alotaball (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer a slower drying process.. the slower the better .. .. all preference ..still would be suprised to ever see a 50 % of wet weight .. unless you trim super loose or leave all the sugar leaves

But like you said.. doesnt really matter.. you still end up with the same finished cured weight.. Thats why I dont weight wet weight at all lol.. false reality ...


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

Flushing everything out of the plant before harvest slows down the fermentation process that's needed for a cure period...


----------



## steeZz (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all my vegging plants are female, the bagseed just showed white pistils.
The silver skunk showed white pistils.
The 2 oaksterdams havent showed white pistils, but they have showed the green pistils thingys ....

anyways.
heres some hindu kush shots.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 3, 2011)

Hell ya Steez!!! Congratz on harvesting looks tastie to me. if that is the worst of what you got id say it s a prettty good day ya?


----------



## steeZz (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude the hindu isnt shit to me, I was going to kill it.. but got talked into atleast harvesting.
so whatever man lol.
Figure I'll be harvesting all 3 of the remaining plants this week.
Gonna be a good week :]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

You and me both bro! Only difference is I'll be trimming down 10 plants... edit: not going to be fun doing it solo*

Its gonna be a sticking icky week fo sho


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats on making the harvest. Can't wait to smoke some of your hard work haha. Let us know if the other ladies go down with their chins up!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the hindu, I just looked at the nugs now and they smell dank.
She went down with her chin up don't know why you would think otherwise.
I just didn't want to take pictures and all that bullshit for such a small plant.
This first run was all off impulse, didn't really even get to select my strains properly or even veg them out as long as I wanted to.
If you saw how nice the oaksterdam looks and how big it is already... I'm easily gonna pull 5oz+ off this plant.

And I might end up stressing my Blueberry headband into producing seeds, anyone have any input on going about doing this?
This fucking plant smells like candy, im not trying to make things out to what they arent.
Or stretch the truth or anything, this fucking plant, smells like, candy. Like sugar man, like candy no joke.
So I want seeds, I dont care about the bud right now.
If this plant smells this fucking bomb, I'd rather have 20 seeds than a harvest.
So any input would be great.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

New update on mi thread mate enjoy pal..hope all goin well your end mate


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 4, 2011)

i love candy smelling weed.... im jelly


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Mmmm candy smelling buds... I think I just got a chub.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

nice one for comments mate..appreciate that there coming along nicely...


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll seriously cut off a leaf and mail it to you so you can smell this shit.
I can't believe it.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Nothing wrong with the hindu, I just looked at the nugs now and they smell dank.
> She went down with her chin up don't know why you would think otherwise.
> I just didn't want to take pictures and all that bullshit for such a small plant.
> This first run was all off impulse, didn't really even get to select my strains properly or even veg them out as long as I wanted to.
> ...


If you stress her and get seeds you wont necessarily get the same pheno type .. or smell/ growing characteristics .. or you might .... never know .. how far is the blueberry head band ?


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

like 3-4 weeks into flowering.
fuckkk man that shit is depressing, so you're saying the guy I got this from, theres a chance his weed isn't as good as this plant since its diff phenos?
that makes me feel good, but I want to seriously get seeds from this plant.
you think I could make a clone?


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

No im saying that if you make it seed.. the seeds wont exactly represent the parent plant.. even if it is self pollinated... And yes.. it will clone .. thats how I got my white widow back.. I took a 2 clones at 5 weeks.. It will root normally.. just will looked deformed for a little .. then it will revert to veg and you will have a mom of the EXACT same genetics.. but when you make seeds.. its like making kids.. the genes are there but its not always the exact same as the parent plant.. as opposed to a clone who will be the Exact same


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

Just clone this bitch the same way I would go about cloning a normal plant then throw it in my veg tent?
Should I make like 3 clones to be safe?


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

ps .. ive seen plants reveged after harvest before.. people will just leave a couple scraggler bud sites at the bottom .. and it will revert.. just takes forever LOL


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

yep... just dont expect it to look normal and start growing fast for a few weeks


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

Just gave the girls a once over with the microscope.
As soon as the soil dries out I'll harvest the MB / NL.
the master bubba is mostly cloudy, so I figure it's time to go.
the northern has some amber and some clear and some cloudy so I think it's time for her to go.
desert dream isn't amber yet, so time time time.

it's officially been 62 days, 2 months since I started flowering.
I think they are ready.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldnt harvest with any clear if it was me.. can give you that paranoid high that I remember you said you didnt like.. its common for sativa hybrids to go 70 days or so... specially with the smaller light.. might take a little longer to ripen up ... But .. im sure its good now .. just my opinion to wait a little till your all MILKY cloudy and amber. 

Does it feel good to get to the end? Gotta be exciting


----------



## Flip The Script (Sep 4, 2011)

hey bro you can mos def clone a flowering plant you can even clone some of the lower nodes where the pop corn buds have grown it just takes really long to root..like 14-28 days lol


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

Flip The Script said:


> hey bro you can mos def clone a flowering plant you can even clone some of the lower nodes where the pop corn buds have grown it just takes really long to root..like 14-28 days lol


I got some arms down at the bottom I could take clones from but the leaves aren't really looking the best.
I'm just gonna get some throat spray and use it on the buds to make bananas after all my other plants are harvested


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I wouldnt harvest with any clear if it was me.. can give you that paranoid high that I remember you said you didnt like.. its common for sativa hybrids to go 70 days or so... specially with the smaller light.. might take a little longer to ripen up ... But .. im sure its good now .. just my opinion to wait a little till your all MILKY cloudy and amber.
> 
> Does it feel good to get to the end? Gotta be exciting


you have no idea.
so school me for a second will you please?
i need some alotaball piss on my parade.
alright, so.

if you take more time drying your weed, it tastes better.
and if you harvest when your soil is wet, it takes longer to dry.
shouldn't you harvest when your soil is wet?

I mean, enlighten me if I'm wrong.....................


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

I would go for more of a controlled drying environment to get the slow dry .. because when you let the soil dry out real good before harvest.. they seem to get more resinous and frosty.. probably as a last ditch effort to protect itself and attract pollen .... 

thats just what works for me


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I got some arms down at the bottom I could take clones from but the leaves aren't really looking the best.
> I'm just gonna get some throat spray and use it on the buds to make bananas after all my other plants are harvested


I hope you get something close to what the mom is .. good luck


----------



## Flip The Script (Sep 4, 2011)

i dont know about all that but you do need to flush before harvesting just to get those nutrients out of the plants system a real thorough flush even if it seems like your overwatering them to death. its necessary for a good smoke. 

as far as the drying and curing yes. slow drying and long cures make your weed more potent and taste better. slow drys and medium cures are just as good. basically slow drying is how you want to do under any circumstance. it might be painful but its well worth it. You can smoke well dried buds but what gives it that reall eughhhhhhhhh is that cure... if you cure your plants properly and long enough it will reach its full potential. 

As far as harvesting thats up to your personal wants and needs im sure u already know bout the microscope but one thing i will say that harvesting today or tomorrow doesn't make a difference. harvesting this week or next week makes the biggest difference. wait too long you will lose potency and harvest too early you wont get as much resin glands as you should or allow the bud to bulk up and fill with resin. Theres alot of different factors you just got to find what works for you and then cater to the exact plant pheno/strain you have. 

You can harvest the top cola first and allow the lower buds to build up for a few more days since that is what is ripen first..

Hope this helped cuzzo.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

Max potency is reached at cloudy ... never good to harvest when clear trichs are present .. cloudy to amber is preference .. but its common knowledge that clear trichs will cause a paranoid and short head high.. 

if you make it 60 days .. whats 5 more.. or 8 more .. Let the buds tell you when they are ready not when you want them to be ready and you will always be happy.

I personally never harvest with clear trichs unless somethings wrong or I just fucking hate the genetics and Im gonna make edibles out of it.... you cant even really hash it with clear trichs because then you just get a concentrated paranoid high ..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Flip The Script said:


> i dont know about all that but you do need to flush before harvesting just to get those nutrients out of the plants system a real thorough flush even if it seems like your overwatering them to death. its necessary for a good smoke.
> 
> as far as the drying and curing yes. slow drying and long cures make your weed more potent and taste better. slow drys and medium cures are just as good. basically slow drying is how you want to do under any circumstance. it might be painful but its well worth it. You can smoke well dried buds but what gives it that reall eughhhhhhhhh is that cure... if you cure your plants properly and long enough it will reach its full potential.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a dick but you should never tell anyone they NEED to flush because honestly if we're talking about needs then the plant NEEDS those nutrients to stay in the plant in order for the fermentation process to complete properly (breaking down starches and sugars can't be completed if there is nothing in the plant to break them down and unfortunately water alone does not do that task). I stopped telling people not to flush because it's all a personal preference. Some people flush, some don't. Some like flushed buds, some don't. Personally, I'm not flushing since I want my plants to ferment naturally without a struggle. Just sayin...

Sorry for clogging your thread with this shit steeZz, I just couldn't hold back lol...


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer to taper then flush .. loose to much potency and yield with too much flushing.. and I hate to start flushing then the plant takes longer then expeceted .. a good cure is the answer to everything ... I would imagine that hydro would be an exception.. ive had some awefully chemically tasting hydro buds.. but with soil.. flushing is less important IMO.. but I wouldnt pump her full strenght till the last day either lol


----------



## steeZz (Sep 4, 2011)

I already told you guys my opinion about this, this is why I'm going to most likely be chopping when my soil dries.
I have realized that I have been watering waaaaay too much this whole time so when I wasnt feeding nutes, when I would water with just water I was practically flushing.
the Northern is going to get chopped regardless, the master bubba might take another flush.
the northern also got that huge flush the other day aswell with 10gals, so im sure shes fine.


2 weeks of flushing is a fucking joke.
and it makes me laugh to see that published in a book.
thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea two weeks of flushing is the dumbest thing I've heard so far from everything I've read. Hydro is definitely an exception though. I have been lowering the strength of their nutes as well. No need to hammer them with 120+ml of nutes per 5 gallons anymore lol 

steeZz... I couldn't take you starting to chop without me so I chopped off a big bud from one of my cheese girls just now lol The bud was burnt at the top by my bare hps a little but the bud is looking awesome. Couple days and it will go into a jar to begin curing. Tomorrow I'll most likely start cutting up the rest of my cheese girls. Trimming this one bud took about 15 minutes so I can imagine the rest is going to take me days... Are you trimming by yourself or do you have help?


----------



## Weeman^ (Sep 4, 2011)

Have fun guys  The part you're doing now, is the part I'm looking the most forward to! 
I'll be doing a lot of inhaling of the scents while trimming that's for sure!
It's gonna be so _awesome_!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

The smell of the buds while attached to the plant smells a little different than they did after I started trimming. Im guessing that's normal for the most part?


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

wait till you jar it.. gonna smell like shitty lawn clippings for a week .. but then .. o ya but then  .. it builds back up into a great aroma


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the smell of frsh cut grass...that was a two for one haha


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to know cuz I was kinda worried lol like wtf? This smelled like the bomb 5 minutes ago now it smells like an actual weed lol


----------



## alotaball (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL .. it will come back and then some if you cure it up nice.. atleast two weeks .. then it only gets better .. just be careful it doesnt mold


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 4, 2011)

Curing is fun, especially when you start smelling the terpenes again. My babies just started putting out scent like whoa!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hindus in a jar now.
14 grams dry, pity. Thats like half a can of butane and like maybe 4 grams of BHO.
This is the exact reason why I should of killed this bitch months ago.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 5, 2011)

Im guessing that this is a cheap shot at me for telling you not to trash it .... If it helps any .. ill take the free half ounce you got from your worst plant you were gonna throw away.. and you can keep the extra experience and knowledge you gained dealing with adversity and troubles on your first grow.. deal?


----------



## StonedGuru (Sep 5, 2011)

I know how you feel I got just over 14gs dry off my first grow, ur like wtf!?!?! I should of just bought some but then you try again and im hoping for ounzers this time (these are autos btw) and ive learnt again and now I reckon on my 3rd time ill harvest a double I mean I learnt about super cropping, lst, etc and I look forward to it, 

My thoughts are with you but if its a good smoke and you had fun then it was worth it, I liked your forum dude and Im gratefull for you sharing it


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 5, 2011)

14 isnt bad man....its better then 13g right? u cant beat the knowledge and experience gained like alotaball said.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 5, 2011)

ITs his first grow .. his worst plant .. and he still got 14 grams.. Take a look at how many first grow never even got to see a bud grow.. or finish ... my offer in the post still stands if your interested.. Ill split the 14 grams with Stevie  lol


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 5, 2011)

My first grow, 3 out of 4 plants died, And after that I gave up.
So 14g is amazing for a first IMO.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> ITs his first grow .. his worst plant .. and he still got 14 grams.. Take a look at how many first grow never even got to see a bud grow.. or finish ... my offer in the post still stands if your interested.. Ill split the 14 grams with Stevie  lol


lol 7g my way sounds good to me.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 5, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Im guessing that this is a cheap shot at me for telling you not to trash it .... If it helps any .. ill take the free half ounce you got from your worst plant you were gonna throw away.. and you can keep the extra experience and knowledge you gained dealing with adversity and troubles on your first grow.. deal?


no, you had nothing to do with it lol, the wifey didn't want it to die.
only reason i said that really is cause the bbxheadband is from seed and will probably yield more.
i should of killed her and 12/12 another seed.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 5, 2011)

and yea this is my worst plant LOL fucking hilarious.
Theres atleast 5-8x more bud on the northern lights with way more dense nugs.


the half ounce i'm still going to smoke, this shit isnt bad I just don't like hindu kush.
thats two weeks of smoke, time to roll a blunt.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 5, 2011)

The experience is the most important part mate =)

Everybody make mistakes in their grow, just learn from them.


Btw, in a hydro setup you might've gotten 20g ^^(j/k)


----------



## steeZz (Sep 5, 2011)

Cut a cola off the Northern, FUCK SO MANY CRYSTALS.
god, this is what i've been waiting for.
It isn't a big cola, but it isn't the shit I've been cutting off the bottom either.
Let the wifey trim it up since she hasn't gotten a chance to yet, it was the most cloudy/amber cola I saw.
Also cut another bottom arm off the Desert, smells like straight oranges, even after a days drying.

Pictures are blurry, cell phone camera still.
But you can see the colors atleast right? 
Going to be borrowing the motherNlaws camera for better pics.
this shit is soooooooooo crystally.
Desert dream is the first one, northern are the second two.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard to see those phone pictures ^^
But from the colour and texture look they look nice mate!
If cured properly they will be a true mindblow to smoke, not only because it's dank but also because you grew this yourself 

Let me know how it tastes, smells and feels


----------



## alotaball (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Steez .. try pulling the buds away from the cam till they focus.. then go on photo bucket and zoom in on that ..


----------



## steeZz (Sep 5, 2011)

Making ISO hash right now out of the hindu/trimmings, will do in a bit.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 6, 2011)

Im so excited for my NL now!!!   
i love you


----------



## steeZz (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha d00d these nugs are heavy dense too, sooo heavy. they are about maybe 2 inches in diameter and they smell somewhat _sweet_

Got about a gram of nice black hash after about an hours work, not bad for about 10 grams of bud.
and let me tell you, this hindu will fucking get you numb.
my whole body is numb, i've never felt such pain relief before from weed.
and the hash is fucking bomb, i've never had such fresh and great tasting hash, and i've smoked a shit load of hash.
didn't really know if I did things right at first after I had everything all scraped up.
but once I let it dry a little bit on the razor blade, it turned almost into glass density.
put some on a bowl of hindu, and watched it bubble.
instantly fucking blown, i'll post pictures of the hash in a bit, i got like a half gram left lol.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 6, 2011)

Steez what you said is the only reason I run hindu .. it fuckign KILLLS My back pain like no other .. its not the strongest.. tastiest or whatever.. but for pain.. Its a great one ! .. cant wait to check ur bubba


----------



## steeZz (Sep 6, 2011)

The bubba is slowly getting bigger I think, or I'm just fucking tripping.
Im just waiting for the red hairs to pull into the bud and crystals to turn amber.
I can see the hairs pulling in on the tops and shit but not on the lower stuff.
doesn't seem like its a heavy producer, but it looks like the nugs it does have are dense and tastey.
this northern lights smells sweet, like sweet... can buds take on other tastes from growing near different tasting bud?


----------



## Dr High (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got some bubba about to go into flower soon enough, heard its a good one for pain too 

Doc


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 6, 2011)

They look good, try what Alotaball said with the zooming and crap. I wanna see those Calyxes!

I'm smoking on some Hindu right now. Good cerebral one for me. Like all the aches and pains in my wrists and ankles is pretty much gone.

I always did love your Northern, you need to come visit my ladies. They think you hate them! Haha. looks good let us know on the rest.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 6, 2011)

The northern still looks 100x danker then shit at the clinic after a days drying.
Lost a little mass but not a lot, still crystally.
But the desert dream, oh wow... almost 2 days drying now and it still smells like oranges.
I have high hopes for this plant now, for it to still smell this way is amazing.

I woke up this morning feeling soooooo groggy, but once I forced myself out of bed I never felt more refreshed, ahhhh.
that hash is fucking great, and the hindu is amazing aswell.
wifey is taking it to work today to try it on the skillet.

I need a better camera lol, fuck these cellphone cameras.
your plants are looking nice, saw your update.
things are finally getting to that bud bud state.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 6, 2011)

Everything just takes time. All I care about is that they survive me haha. These last weeks are always the most stressful to me. Budrot might creep in, spidermites infesting overnight, my fans coming of and falling into the middle of the crop...these are the nightmares that keep me from sleeping some nights. Fsck I can't even imagine having a kid, I would lose my fscking mind with worry!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 6, 2011)

Ps Optimus is the hardest Green Lantern anywhere.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmm i want! Oranges  Cant wait for more harvest pics.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 6, 2011)

Will be harvesting the northern tomorrow morning most likely.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

Oranges are my favorite fruit ever. Now you have weed that smells like oranges... ok you can send me some now!

Good luck with the harvest bro. I just started chopping today and my neck is fuckin killing me...


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 6, 2011)

lol i cut my girl down on saturday had a nice long holiday weekend. i go back to work today my neck and my back were still sore! im telling you, its just a love hate relationship with the trim.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

ahaha man I know what you mean. I just woke up from a nap and my neck is still sore...wtf. 11 and 1/2 plants to go... ugh maybe I should rent the trimzilla


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 6, 2011)

lol, true story. i was so pumped about my first harvest i was up at 6 in the morning rippin an ready to go. i didnt eat any breakfast or anything. im sitting there at 10 like a fuckin zombie just trimming away. another lesson i learned from my first harvest. never trip on a empty stomach.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea man I won't do that again either. Today I didn't eat a damn thing and my stomach was not real happy about that. It was like I couldn't stop trimming to go eat either lol I was on a mission damnit!


----------



## alotaball (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL when i trim its hilarious .. I used to do it all cramped in the grow room.. Now I get a huge tarp.. lay it in my living room.. Open a window on one side of the house... and turn my carbon scrubbed exhaust on full blast.. that way all the odor gets funneled into the grow room and filtered.. we sit.. watch tv.. 65 inch led ..  .. smoke... bbq u name it.. goes way faster .. 

Only time I do it alone now is if I have one plant or something small ya know


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds like you guys are crouching over the buds and trimming in a stress position lol ^^

This happens to me as well, I always tense up when I do something that needs precision, I would suggest you change positions through the trimming, I find it most comfortable to trim while standing


----------



## alotaball (Sep 6, 2011)

thats true.. a rolled pillow behind your back helps as well since you kinda hunch over looking the whole time ..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 6, 2011)

I was thinking of using a lower sitting chair so I wouldn't hunch over as much. That's why my neck is still sore lol

Great ideas though! I'm sure I'll find a more comfortable way, eventually...


----------



## alotaball (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL i sit pow wow style on the floor when the tarp is down .. then I lean against the couch with a pillow behind my back .. works so far.. then when I get cramped and tired .. I bug the wifey to do it for me and bribe her lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 6, 2011)

alotaball said:


> LOL when i trim its hilarious .. I used to do it all cramped in the grow room.. Now I get a huge tarp.. lay it in my living room.. Open a window on one side of the house... and turn my carbon scrubbed exhaust on full blast.. that way all the odor gets funneled into the grow room and filtered.. we sit.. watch tv.. 65 inch led ..  .. smoke... bbq u name it.. goes way faster ..
> 
> Only time I do it alone now is if I have one plant or something small ya know


That is exactly how I helped my buddies with their last harvest. Although it wasn't my first rodeo...I used to help trim with friends who grow outdoor up north. The bottom branch of these things were probably a little bigger than my biggest girl. haha. I can't wait to grow outdoor! I will definitely get a trim-zilla by then though hahaha.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 7, 2011)

I did something naughty, but not too worried.
The desert dream had me trippin bad, but it was only because she needed water and I was too high to comprehend that.
Her bottom popcorn nugs, the shit that I wish I could of cut off to begin with and had like 6-7 main colas only, anyways those popcorn nugs were like falling over from being too dry I guess, but I was like wtf? wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf? so I cut them off, hoping it was like rattlesnake venom and I could cut it off at the source.
then I realized she needed water, and watered her.
Northern hasn't been killed yet, waiting til saturday to check again.
I tried out some of the nug I cut off the other day, fucking a this shit is bomb... I actually can say I like northern lights now.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea when my girls want water they sag all over the place too. Sucks you had to chop them off now but you're close to chopping the whole thing anyway, right?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 7, 2011)

Will just make the tops buds bigger more energy going to the top No loss but lesson learned cant wait to see harvest pics keep at it buddy!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 7, 2011)

The dream still has all her main colas, so it's no biggy, all of them got water, bubba dream and northern lights.
Figure everyone says to flush, no point in giving them more nutrients even if they do look like they want it really bad.....

think this shit is just taking longer cause of my dinky light.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

Funny you say that... I hit my master kush with nutes today. It was a tough decision but I figured they won't get the chop til next week anyway so fuck it. I can water them a few more times before the chop.

Did you ph the water or just give them straight tap no test?


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

steeZz said:


> I tried out some of the nug I cut off the other day, fucking a this shit is bomb... I actually can say I like northern lights now.


Welcome to my level dude...


----------



## steeZz (Sep 8, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Funny you say that... I hit my master kush with nutes today. It was a tough decision but I figured they won't get the chop til next week anyway so fuck it. I can water them a few more times before the chop.
> 
> Did you ph the water or just give them straight tap no test?


ph'd to 6.6, always PH the shit I put in my plants no matter what.
I just wish I knew these strains, life would be so much easier.
"Oh, you have EASILY 2 weeks left master bubba, I should definitely give you more nutrients."
Thats what I wish I could say but its more like....
"Oh snaps it's almost 10 weeks and my shit still isn't 50/50 amber wtf is going on?"


----------



## alotaball (Sep 8, 2011)

Steeze what you said is the exact reason why I am trying to narrow down a few strains to run consistently for a while... You can just improve quality soooo much more when you have experience with that particular strain and pheno .. I mean now when I grow querkle .. I know when to feed... how much ... how often .. watering .... flushing .. harvesting .. as opposed to like you said .. the first time.. hmm is she done .. ill feed again .. oh fuck amber .. i just fed yesterday lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything comes with experience man. Good times are to be abundant with your new hobby lol. It's still kinda new because it is behind closed doors and all. There is always so much new going on, it's hard to keep up!


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 8, 2011)

You got anymore pictures of your chopped up NL?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea I know what you mean. These blue cheese girls were awesome so I'd really like to keep them. I wish I would have gone all cheese but variety seemed like the best option at the time. Eventually I'm sure we'll find a few that we like more than others. For you its the NL and not the Hindu. For me its the Blue Cheese not the Master Kush


----------



## steeZz (Sep 9, 2011)

chopping the northern tomorrow morning 100% sure and will photo the whole process.
yayyyy


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 9, 2011)

i will be here waiting


----------



## steeZz (Sep 10, 2011)

Northern got chopped, WOW IS THERE A LOT OF BUD, WAY MORE THAN EXPECTED.
My whole moving TOTE where I hang dry my shit is completely full, some of the nugs were so long and huge I had to run the string in the middle of the cola so it wasnt touching the bottom of the tote.

I also cut off the 2 main colas off the desert dream. 
I think this yield will be rather good.
I took some pictures of the plants, and some of the northern spread across where i was trimming and all of the bud hanging up.
will post them once they are sent to my email and uploaded.
NOM NOM NOM, happy, im expecting more than 2oz


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 10, 2011)

Im excited!!!


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 10, 2011)

Liking the sound of this mate 

Can't wait for more smoke reports and weigh results


----------



## txpete77 (Sep 10, 2011)

steeZz,

How many days from seed are you chopping yours? I'm trying to figure out which strains will work best in a perpetual grow. I'd like to start a new plant from seed every two weeks, grow them all in the same space, harvest every two weeks, keep about 5 or 6 plants growing at all times, all in a 4x4x6.5 tent. So a 10-12 week from seed to chop would be perfect.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 10, 2011)

txpete77 said:


> steeZz,
> 
> How many days from seed are you chopping yours? I'm trying to figure out which strains will work best in a perpetual grow. I'd like to start a new plant from seed every two weeks, grow them all in the same space, harvest every two weeks, keep about 5 or 6 plants growing at all times, all in a 4x4x6.5 tent. So a 10-12 week from seed to chop would be perfect.


If possible, look into getting mothers, cloning is quicker (and easier imo) than nurturing seeds every 2 weeks 
That way you will have mothers of your favourite strains and can clone those which gives you a 2-3 month perpetual flowering cycle (harvesting every 2-3 months).


----------



## txpete77 (Sep 10, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> If possible, look into getting mothers, cloning is quicker (and easier imo) than nurturing seeds every 2 weeks
> That way you will have mothers of your favourite strains and can clone those which gives you a 2-3 month perpetual flowering cycle (harvesting every 2-3 months).


That would require another space to keep the mothers (to include more lights, ventilation, etc...). I also have had great luck starting seeds. I just have to remember to start germinating it a week before I plan on putting it in the waterfarm. In the event I have one not pop open, I'll either have two plants one week apart, or just let it skip altogether.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 10, 2011)

Good shit steeZz! Looking forward to some pics... 

Be prepared to watch those big nugs shrink up lol its rather depressing. Im watching mine shrivel up and it sucks!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

Got really drunk last night.
But yesterday I brought all the girls out for microscope inspection, and it turns out the trichomes look differently under normal light than HPS, it's hard to see most amber but when you bring them out I saw lots of amber.
EVERY GIRL GOT CHOPPED, except blueberry.
and boy it went from 9AM to like 10PM.
New friend is letting me borrow his camera for some better snaps, these picture qualities suck.
I have a full tote of bud, and some of it I had to hang in the middle of the nugs just so it didnt hit the floor of the tote.
And I have another tote just for the master bubba.
master bubba right here


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Hells yea bro... definitely a good site. Some of those buds look fat as fuck!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude some of them are bigger than 12 oz soda bottles its nuts.
And the deser dream is my favorite, I had some that finished drying and curing a little bit and I was GONE.
Until I smoke some of those purple master bubba nugs, I might be sold on the dream.

Will be adding the silver skunk and oaksterdam to the flowering room after lights out tonight, and within the next week or two will be taking clones from them to turn into mothers.
I believe both these plants are about 6-8 inches taller than my last run, so they should be monsters.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 11, 2011)

awesome dude! looks like thats gonna be a nice yield. are u planning on doing anything with ur trim? im making some cannabutter right now with the trim from my girl. smells so good!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

That's what I like to hear. I'm sorta jealous... I wish I could clone these fuckin blue cheese girls. No house = no clones


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Got really drunk last night.
> But yesterday I brought all the girls out for microscope inspection, and it turns out the trichomes look differently under normal light than HPS, it's hard to see most amber but when you bring them out I saw lots of amber.
> EVERY GIRL GOT CHOPPED, except blueberry.
> and boy it went from 9AM to like 10PM.
> ...


Damn son thats phatty i want i wantWay to go buddy damn nice work!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> awesome dude! looks like thats gonna be a nice yield. are u planning on doing anything with ur trim? im making some cannabutter right now with the trim from my girl. smells so good!


I'm making edibles with the dreams trim cause it smells like oranges.
Not sure about the rest yet, I think I atleast got 2oz off each plant, I hope.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ice bubble hash get yourself some hash bags my man you wont regret it when you smoke your first bowl of full melt! Hmmm full melt


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Ice bubble hash get yourself some hash bags my man you wont regret it when you smoke your first bowl of full melt! Hmmm full melt


Might go about doing it, have any places you've found good deals at for them?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope not really ebay is a good place just get the 8 bag pack so you get all the sizes in screens you'll get different grades of hash keep the finest grade for smoking and cook with the rest


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh and fresh non dried trim gives you the best full melt i ust a power drill and concrete mixing bit you need to make sure your bit has rounded edges and is not sharp. i use ice and mix for about 10 mins if you youtube it you'll find videos my man and you'll see what i mean also once you smoke your first full melt bowl you'll never go back god i cant wait till my harvest i want full melt NOW I use my buddys bags i forget what brand they are but you NEED the 8pak dont cheap out my man. I'll find a good vid and pm you the link


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm going to pick one up after I finish making some ISO hash.
Gotta get a quick fix :]


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah buddy! You will love full melt might have to change your pants after tho hahahahahah so so good the taste is the best part just smoke a little the first time and wait 10 mins then continue as needed i went all out and smoked like a gram i could not help but sit in the corner and stare at a wall just couldn't move i tired and i was so so thirsty but there was no budging me I put it on top of a nug and let it melt into it and i hold the lighter above the said goodness gotta make sure that flame dont hit it or it vanishes right before your eyes and you cough a lot hahahaha also you loose alot doing that cuz it will melt down into your pipe/bong How you making your hash now?


----------



## steeZz (Sep 11, 2011)

Making hash oil I think, with just 91% alcohol.
Someone said it's not smart to smoke hash made like this?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 11, 2011)

Wish I had an answer for you bro. My friend makes his hash oil with butane and that's the only way I've seen it done. It does work and you can smoke it or ingest it to get fucked up.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah i will stick with ice and purified water ahahaha Ive had both kinds and you can taste the chemicals but if its all you got oh well. I prefer the more natural approach to things ima smoke and i use to do some hardcore drugs now nothing but organic goes in my body. It wont kill you dont be skerd just let it sit for a few days so everything evaporates out of it well the stuff that will You'll be fine buddy and probably pretty stoned Post up some pics when finished i want to see the end product! Good luck brother!!!!


----------



## smokebros (Sep 11, 2011)

*I just spent the last hour reading this. I packed up 1 nice bong rip and bowl of OG kush, and started reading. Nice job on the grow man, it was cool seeing the experiences you went through. This brought me back to my first grow, and it was cool seeing you harvesting too. +rep. I will be starting a grow journal so you'll have to stop by that sometime. I have 2 tents, I flower with a 600 watt in my bigger tent. I use cfl's to veg. Anyways, again nice job, keep up the good work. *

One thing I noticed was a lot of nute burn on your plants, and I also noticed deficiencies. A few pieces of advice to avoid that in the future, so you have lush green healthy leaves.
-Make sure your water PH is between 6.2-6.8 after nuting it. 
-Start your nutrients at about 1/3 dosage of what it says on the instructions. By the middle of flowering is when you will be maximizing the nutes. 
_It is always easier to separate the egg before you scramble it than after._
-If you are using R/O water make sure to add cal-mag. You can also use epsom salt. 
-A cheap alternative to bud enhancers is to add molasses to the water occasionally during flowering. You can do this every 1/3 waterings. 

*Keep up the solid work brother!*


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 11, 2011)

SteeZz I have been watching your grow and I would like to say congrats on a job well done. I have a grow also in the works with a 400 CMH and Led and I can only hope to acheive the results that you have. +rep


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

thats excellent work steez mate excellent pal..respect..


steeZz said:


> Got really drunk last night.
> But yesterday I brought all the girls out for microscope inspection, and it turns out the trichomes look differently under normal light than HPS, it's hard to see most amber but when you bring them out I saw lots of amber.
> EVERY GIRL GOT CHOPPED, except blueberry.
> and boy it went from 9AM to like 10PM.
> ...


----------



## steeZz (Sep 12, 2011)

smokebros said:


> *I just spent the last hour reading this. I packed up 1 nice bong rip and bowl of OG kush, and started reading. Nice job on the grow man, it was cool seeing the experiences you went through. This brought me back to my first grow, and it was cool seeing you harvesting too. +rep. I will be starting a grow journal so you'll have to stop by that sometime. I have 2 tents, I flower with a 600 watt in my bigger tent. I use cfl's to veg. Anyways, again nice job, keep up the good work. *
> 
> One thing I noticed was a lot of nute burn on your plants, and I also noticed deficiencies. A few pieces of advice to avoid that in the future, so you have lush green healthy leaves.
> -Make sure your water PH is between 6.2-6.8 after nuting it.
> ...


Yea I agree with you 100%.
I think my grows from this point on will be a lot better because I'm going to be growing mothers and sticking to certain strains.
I'm not going to be using R/O water from this point on because it's not worth it to be honest.
For my first grow, and for me not knowing shit I must say I'm very, very happy with the results.
This bud is by far better than anything I can buy, and fresh.
I've learned from this grow, and realized less is more.

I just want to give a time to thank everyone following along and giving advice or just keeping me motivated.
I *seriously* would not have made it this far without any of you.

Just finished taking pictures with a 10 meg camera but I don't have a memory card to usb adapter so I had to order one off of amazon.
Will have beautiful pictures tomorrow.

I must say, homegrown is by far the way to go.
I smoked some of my desert dream I cut off a week ago, and I haven't felt such a fresh strong high in a very long ass time.
I just put my Oaksterdam OG and Silverskunk in the flowering room, so they will have gone through 18 hrs of darkness before starting flowering.
AND, for the first time, being under a actual light, 400W hps :]

this is only the beginning.


-edit.
also my MENTOR, yea I said it pretty much my yodakiss-ass ALOTABALL, anyways.
he waters twice after each nutrient feed, and his shit looks fresh as fuck.
I was watering once between nutrients and also watering a little too much.
Anyways, I'm going to be doing his schedule from now on cause he has the results to back his shit.
I was also watering a little too much to be honest, was getting too much runoff each watering which caused me to not be able to water them as often, was going sometimes 5-6 days each watering which in my opinion isn't good.

Lots lots lots learned this time around, and still I've come to the conclusion I know nothing.
Knowledge is only obtained when you forget everything you've learned.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

todays update ...project z7 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1316.html

join mi thread mate take a look


----------



## alotaball (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on the Great grow steeze! I cant wait till your moved and playing with some big lights... I really think you have dat Green Thumb  sure you will do some damage once you have your next place setup ....

ps to fix the watering too much .. use smaller pots or bigger plants... You prob wont have this problem once your do your next setup because you will have more room to veg em out .. and they will be consuming more water because of the better lighting ... I average 3 days on my 5 gallons and 2 days on my 3 gallon pots


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 12, 2011)

Really glad I followed this, congrats bro!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on the grow steeZz! Looking forward to what your next grow looks like. I think following in alotaballs footsteps is the way to go bro. He has proven himself to be a true jedi mj masta!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

150 grams total off the plants :]
54 grams off the desert dream.
54 off the northern.
42 off the master bubba.

I must say I'm happy with the results
I have better pictures of the nugs but they are on a friends camera, and I forgot to upload them before they left cause I was very under the influence at the time.
The desert dream turned out the best in my opinion, when you smoke this shit your whole house smells like the most orangey fruity smell.
The northern instantly puts you in a good mood when you smoke it, you almost feel a cloud roll over your eyes and boooooom.
Haven't tried the master bubba yet, it's a suprise.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 14, 2011)

Congats! Next harvest will be even better for sure. 1500 bucks of meds you dont have to buy


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

nice results steez mnate,,..


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 14, 2011)

well done steez, great grow and great harvest^^


----------



## Weeman^ (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks great mate  Congrats!


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I figure 150 grams would of probably been 200 grams if my hindu kush didn't shit the bed.
And that's .5 grams per watt, which means I didn't do bad for my first grow.

All of it's curing, not too sure what I'm doing 100% but I think I'll get it right.
Just opening the jars for like 5 minutes every 12 hours, not really paying too much attention to how wet the bud is cause I figure the longer the better right?
And I think i'm going to be selling 5zips at 200 a zip make a quick thousand for a car :]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

update on mi thread last page mate..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

If you were in MI you could easily pull 300 a zip bro. Just mail me that shit and I'll put money in your paypal account lol

I've been burping my jars for 3-4 hours every 24 hours. Not sure if that's right but my boys basement is a bitch and will give you PM if you're not careful.

All in all your shit came out great man. We'll be pros before you know it


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> If you were in MI you could easily pull 300 a zip bro. Just mail me that shit and I'll put money in your paypal account lol
> 
> I've been burping my jars for 3-4 hours every 24 hours. Not sure if that's right but my boys basement is a bitch and will give you PM if you're not careful.
> 
> All in all your shit came out great man. We'll be pros before you know it


Well, I'm going to be selling it to my wifes clinic maybe, that or I might just sell it 10 a gram to all my friends around here so they don't have to pay 20 a gram.
Friends always need meds.
They hung dried for like 3-4 days, low humidity in the desert is why I figured, so I'm sure mold or PM is absent here lol.
I'm not getting too serious till I get my 1000W lights, I could always just take this harvest and go buy 2 1000W light setups and run them through winter with low electric bills and make bank in 3 months. hmmmmm :]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

Or you could sell them for 20 a gram and get a car and a 1000w setup lol! 
Yea PM is all over here cuz of our humidity...such a bitch.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Or you could sell them for 20 a gram and get a car and a 1000w setup lol!
> Yea PM is all over here cuz of our humidity...such a bitch.


Lol dude I wish, if I just had a car that I can drive I would seriously give up a year of my life to whoever wanted it and did whatever they asked.
I live in the desert, and everything is far away.. so it's literally impossible to even get groceries sometimes.
I dont know what to do with 150 grams, thats why I want to just sell it all.
Like i'm overwhelmed now...and seeing my oaksterdam and silverskunk in the flowering room is depressing.
Im waiting for them to hit their growth spurt, they are bigger than my other plants when I started them so I know they will be monsters, but they are still babies compaired lol!
I keep telling myself that the blueberry headband was 12/12 from seed and these plants will be bigger than it, lets hope.
I might end up staying in these apartments for another 2-3 months so I might have to run the 400W again.
Saving up for a deposit on a house / car and all this shit is annoying, it's like impossible to move away from where you're living.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

Funny shit too, I thik the master bubba will be the worst out of all of them, and I was the most excited about it.
Shit load of red hairs everywhere, might just pluck them all off.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 14, 2011)

nice man! glad to read u had a nice yield from your girls. what did u end up doing with ur trim?


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

StevieStoner said:


> nice man! glad to read u had a nice yield from your girls. what did u end up doing with ur trim?


Make cannaoil for edibles, got a batch of brownies that I sold for 40$ and now I have like 30 cookies im gonna munch on :] and still got enough for a batch of either.


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 14, 2011)

Good shit 40 bucks for brownies! im bout to move to cali and change my goddamn mane to betty crocker! lol. jk man but yea i wish i had some of those cookies right now. i ate the last of mine yesterday and im tempted to use straight up bud so i can make some more. i mean there just too good!


----------



## alotaball (Sep 14, 2011)

steeze I made some blender has yesterday as an experiment since the only bubble bags I have are for a trash can ( 32 gals I think lol) One blender half full of trim gave me a 3 gram Hash ball.. Should keep me high for a week or 2 lol.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 14, 2011)

alotaball said:


> steeze I made some blender has yesterday as an experiment since the only bubble bags I have are for a trash can ( 32 gals I think lol) One blender half full of trim gave me a 3 gram Hash ball.. Should keep me high for a week or 2 lol.



I got like 2 grams from my last batch of hash, kept me high for about a day.


----------



## Sub dermal (Sep 15, 2011)

man, about powder mildew even in the desert...spores are everywhere, especially if you pick up cuts from clinics. there's one that has a 'farmers market' where patients sell their own shit...dude, not only does the *clinic* have mites and PM on their cuts, tons of the patients have gear that's infected.

that clinic is kinda in the desert, inland empire...i'm from san diego, all this shit looks desert-y ugh...

i'm curious how that Desert Dream turns out. one guy with that cut was holdin it forever, waited MONTHS to label the blue dream x og kush on its nametag. shit, i woulda gotten a cut if i knew it was that lol

peace, brother

oh yeah, green crack from this same clinic had PM, i'm just about done flowering them, but i've probably lost 30% weight to the battle. ( it's on icmag dot calm, same name)

neem dips, and personally for the PM, eagle 20EW, and shit stays outta yer room...

ok, now, peace out

.sd


----------



## alotaball (Sep 15, 2011)

powdery mildew is not hard to control .... if you loose 30 percent of your harvest to it then your not maintaining your plants or your growing environment is too humid and doesnt have enough air movement .... 

But like you said .. its everywhere in cali.. so just learn how to deal with it and you will no longer fear infection


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 15, 2011)

Dehumidifier FTMFW


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 15, 2011)

will i need a dehumidifier?? Or is Arizona gonna take care of that for me?? With out my Evap cooler is only 20% at best.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a humidifier I had 30% at best before in the great mojave climate.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 18, 2011)

Sub dermal said:


> man, about powder mildew even in the desert...spores are everywhere, especially if you pick up cuts from clinics. there's one that has a 'farmers market' where patients sell their own shit...dude, not only does the *clinic* have mites and PM on their cuts, tons of the patients have gear that's infected.
> 
> that clinic is kinda in the desert, inland empire...i'm from san diego, all this shit looks desert-y ugh...
> 
> ...


desert dream is by far my favorite bud I have, so orange so sticky so crystally.
funny thing is, the clinic my wifey works at, i was going to sell the bud there right?
Well he was offering like 175$ an ounce lmao, so I told him to stick a dick in his mouth nicely.
but anyways.

he had desert dream from another person in, and I brought mine in to compare....... LMAO.
wow my shit is atleast 10x better than this shit and its my first grow.
and I let him know it too, cause he pulled it out and compared.
My desert dream is so sticky if I turn my mason jars upside down the nugs wont fall down... they stick to glass.
and the DD hes selling labeled at 15gram 451/8ths yikes....

Smoked some of the master bubba, well the wifey did anyways.
She said its the best one we have, smooth as shit.

still trying to get rid of all of this though, gotta buy a car
hoping to sell it all at once for atleast a grand..

150 grams for 1000$ sounds bout right, lets hope I get it once it finishes curing.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 18, 2011)

And PM isn't a problem for me.

Alotaball I need some clones man, I need a steady reliable strain man.
I mean I got the desert dream for free, from a nice old guy, and it turned out the best...
I got my hindu kush, northern, and master bubba clones for 40$ [fucking ridiculous] and they didnt come out as good as the dream..............
I got the silver skunk and oaksterdam in flowering, alongside the blueberry headband... i'll see how they turn out..

but I really need some decent strains even if you have some opinions.
I dont want to waste another 3 months of my life on shitty strains you know?


----------



## alotaball (Sep 19, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean steeze.. thats why I been running and incredible amount of strains.. trying to find 2-4 "keepers" ..... I have alot of new genetics in the flower tent.. cant wait to see how they mature. If you want something you know I have ... let me know .. im not greedy.. ill take cuts for you .. no prb


----------



## steeZz (Sep 19, 2011)

alotaball said:


> I know exactly what you mean steeze.. thats why I been running and incredible amount of strains.. trying to find 2-4 "keepers" ..... I have alot of new genetics in the flower tent.. cant wait to see how they mature. If you want something you know I have ... let me know .. im not greedy.. ill take cuts for you .. no prb


thats why you're my growing god.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 19, 2011)

Im in no way a god.... but between all of us... we can produce some godly medicine lol. I know you dont like hindu but its a good production and easy to grow cut... the querkle pheno I have is really good... The white widow yielded really well .... Im pretty much done with Purple Kush... and Alien OG... The alien was gooood stuff.. but super unstable .. Forget to water or if you over/underfeed it constantly was trying to throw banana's .. that being said.. it made it through with no seeds... Im hoping to get 1-2 keeper phenos out of the whiteberry ... dj short blueberry ... Skywalker OG ... or Plat Bubba


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 19, 2011)

I put up those peeks for you Steezy.


----------



## bozwell (Sep 20, 2011)

alotaball 
How do u grow ur white widow, hydro?


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Very good Q as I have been told that the WW is the best for ocular therapy is this correct? WW I do not have but I do have Blue Widow, Mazar and 
Confidential Cheese clones that I would be interested in trading for some WW,and other selection clones.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 20, 2011)

Ive only grown it in soil.. did well though.. I ran one 14-16 inch untopped clone.. and pulled 4.8 zips .. I was pretty impressed considering it was hardly vegged. 

Heres a pic of that plant... and im always up for trades  Just let me know ahead of time so I can cut on her and root em 

Night I put her in 12/12






Bout 8 weeks later ( she finished at 10 wks


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 20, 2011)

What are they in the 1 gallon plastic bags? Trying to find some type of soft containers so I can move them around easier. Alota' what has been your experience in the perpetual flower arena? Trying to maintain some in late cycle as long as possible but staying under the 12 max limit and at present I have 3 vegged each over 35 days on their second week. I have a Kandy and Master Kush each one only FIMED once are in veg now closing in on 20 days. Should I wait until the full second week of 12/12 on three three in the tent before I start putting one in then the other another week later? Second grow for me sorry for the questions. I see all the massive amount being harvested at once but I would rather harvest less but with more closely spaced cycle completions.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 20, 2011)

Those are 3 gallon grow bags.. I bounce between 3 gallon and 5 gallon grow bags.. they are dirt cheap.. and can be tossed after each grow.. I like perpetual .. but it adds problems as well.. If you have any pest or mold or a hermie .. it can fuck your day up .. especially since your always introducing new plants to flower.. right next to ones that are just before harvest... So if you see a mite on a newer girl.. you cant really do anything aggressive because there are buds right next to her... BUT it is nice having meds come out of the flower ever couple weeks.... One thing I like about doing full cycles though opposed to perpetual .. is you can clean the entire flower area.. and start fresh ... When you always have plants in the tent.. its pretty hard to keep things as clean .. Right now I am running a 8x4 tent.. and I do one half at a time... so I start one side.. then about 30-40 days later I start the other .. works pretty well for me ... pull like a 1.5lbs a month .. plenty for my needs and some of my friends


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 20, 2011)

OK now this is funny when I loged in this time I have Notifications:4,294,967,295
Boy sure glad I am that popular. Check SWUSA for issues please. 

This is the amount of notifications I had when I logged on thought it was funny, sent them a note.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy RIU glitch lol That's pretty sweet though. You should have took a screenshot


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Next time as my login requires me to refresh twice before I can see my stuff.


----------



## alotaball (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had it do that before to me .. I was like .. WTH!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

its a glitch im having the same problem ill let riu know about it..


----------



## steeZz (Sep 21, 2011)

Im going to be trying to get this desert dream pheno again.
this is by far top 5 best buds i've smoked, sticky, crystally, and tastey.
not only that but if you smoke, then walk outside, then walk back inside... it's like someones lit a bunch of orange and lemon candles and sprayed a can of febreeze.
doesn't even smell like weed, ugh so wonderful.

tried out the master bubba, SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH.
smoothest bud I have, when you hit this shit it's like smoking hookah it's so smooth, not even kidding.
will update pictures of the oaksterdam and silver skunk... they have been flowering for 4-5 days now and i still need to transfer them into 5 gal pots... might be bad but im thinking i should be alright.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to hear steeZz. Smooth ass smoke and that was without flushing too eh? 
I really need to look into getting some beans of that strain. Everyone seems to love it and I love oranges lol


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

Glad you are happy with your product. We all knew it would be ohk.


----------



## steeZz (Sep 21, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Glad you are happy with your product. We all knew it would be ohk.



Better than ok man, this shit is wow.
Just sold 6g for 50 to a fellow patient, spreading the love around trying to get people to stop wasting their money in clinics.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 21, 2011)

congrats man! good job!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin mate hows things...


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 22, 2011)

Good man!
Could you help me Kevin? could you tell me why my plants are so small at 60 and 70 days old? ):
I dont know if I should veg more or just flower. i would really like an opinon by someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

how tall are they and 60-70 days there small how small they should be big


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 22, 2011)

the tallest is 16"
the smallest is 9"
and 2 are at 14-15"
and it is from seed.

but Ive seen people where theirs are HUGE! at 30 days 

they are healthy and all. So I dont know why they are so slow ):


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

put sum pics up lad when u get chance


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> put sum pics up lad when u get chance


took 2 days ago they look the same


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

think it could be your lighting mate what\are they...


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> think it could be your lighting mate what\are they...


they are under a 400 watt HID with the CFLs helping lower leaves.

its Northern Lights


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

then could they be rootbound or nute lock out im not sure myself why they are so small if them 2 are not the causes mate


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont think root bound, they are in 5 gallon bucks
they are healthy all over, just slow ):


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 23, 2011)

how far away is your 400 watt??


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 23, 2011)

2 of them are about 10 inches from the light


----------



## jonblaze420 (Sep 23, 2011)

i've never seen plants grow that slow, you should just kick them into flower already and see what they do....


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a diff bulb? Are you using HPS for vegging by chance? Still I agree it seems amiss, something in there is causing them to go in lock-down. Take one and do a root check hell or just say 12/12.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 23, 2011)

I was growing with a 6500k MH I swiched it out with a HPS because I was gunna flower, 
but other poeple said veg longer :/ i topped 1 one last night, so ima wait 2 weeks before i really flower.

the roots are fine i think, how would I do a root check?


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> i've never seen plants grow that slow, you should just kick them into flower already and see what they do....


ive been told that but a fee, 
I am going for the most I dont want like 1 ounce I want like 5 

a guy said Id get maybe 1oz out of all 4 i have.
Idk if he was right or not. 
if I flower at 24inched on 3 out of 4 of the plants.

What do you think I can get? I have about a 6.5foot tent to work with. if possible I wanna max out that tent.


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 24, 2011)

Shit I would not be waiting for these to finish I would get different genetics and get them going start like 3 then wait till they are say 3 weeks then start 3 more trust me you will have your hands full just dealing with 4. That is if the tent is 4 x 4 x 6.5H.


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 25, 2011)

SWUSAZ said:


> Shit I would not be waiting for these to finish I would get different genetics and get them going start like 3 then wait till they are say 3 weeks then start 3 more trust me you will have your hands full just dealing with 4. That is if the tent is 4 x 4 x 6.5H.


the tent is 3x3x6.5

I started a new strain, 1 afghni special and a AK-48 (nirvana). I will see how these two perform and Ill pick my strain for afew months 
Im thinking its the seeds. they were the cheapest ones the seed bank had. like 10 bucks for 10 lol

And after these recover from the topping ill flower them


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

hows things steez mate ...what goin on this morn anything interesting to report


----------



## steeZz (Oct 2, 2011)

Been away for a while, finally back to it though.
Blueberry headband is almost finished flowering.
I have the Silverskunk, oaksterdam, and bagseed also in the flowering tent.
Also got 12 more seeds started and 2 clones going.

I'll be posting pictures tonight :]


----------



## Lanternslight (Oct 2, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Been away for a while, finally back to it though.
> Blueberry headband is almost finished flowering.
> I have the Silverskunk, oaksterdam, and bagseed also in the flowering tent.
> Also got 12 more seeds started and 2 clones going.
> ...


Nice to see you back. I was wondering where you went.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking forward to the picture update mate ^^

I've changed a lot in my grow as well, probably won't recognize it


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 3, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> ive been told that but a fee,
> I am going for the most I dont want like 1 ounce I want like 5
> 
> a guy said Id get maybe 1oz out of all 4 i have.
> ...



General rule of thumb with regards to vertical height is that the plant will grow up to 3 times the height it was when it was placed in flowering (or begun flowering).
This can of course be different (and is different) for each grow.
Depending on a lot of variables, like;

Ventilation
Light
Feeding schedule (amount of nutes and how often)
Overwatering / under watering etc. etc.


If you just topped some of them, let them sit for some days before you flower them


----------



## Dr High (Oct 3, 2011)

They say 3 x but... it has never happened this way for me usually not more then 2x and that is the max they will grow after switching schedule. Indica/sativa would also be a variable im pretty sure.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 3, 2011)

Dr High said:


> They say 3 x but... it has never happened this way for me usually not more then 2x and that is the max they will grow after switching schedule. Indica/sativa would also be a variable im pretty sure.


First of all, I said up to 3x. That doesn't mean 3x only..
Secondly, I have seen many plants go 3x.

Yes it is, which is why I said "etc. etc." since I didn't want to spend an hour naming all the variables..


----------



## Dr High (Oct 3, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> First of all, I said up to 3x. That doesn't mean 3x only..
> Secondly, I have seen many plants go 3x.
> 
> Yes it is, which is why I said "etc. etc." since I didn't want to spend an hour naming all the variables..


Whao.. i did'nt mean to souind offensive man i am just putting my 2 cents out there bro... lol


----------



## lakew00d (Oct 3, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> General rule of thumb with regards to vertical height is that the plant will grow up to 3 times the height it was when it was placed in flowering (or begun flowering).
> This can of course be different (and is different) for each grow.
> Depending on a lot of variables, like;
> 
> ...



Thanks guys!!

i did flip the lights. they all have grown a ton! either it be the flush or the 12/12 

I have a 23" plant now, 5 days into flower, 1 male.

Im worried about the 23" one, I scared it might not be able to hold its own weight, it kind of leans.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 3, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Dr High dont feel bad.. that guy has flipped his lid a couple times on me .. just another person who takes forums too seriously ...


Why would you bring that up again?

Not only bring it up, but twist the facts again why don't you?


You flipped on me because you read my post wrong and you've been sucking up to me ever since.
I don't really care about your opinion but the fact that you bring it up again as if I started it all is bullshit.

You even had to delete some of your posts because you didn't want it up there apparently.
I don't even want to give you the time of day.

I know the type of person you are, instigating little troll.


----------



## alotaball (Oct 3, 2011)

lol I deleted it because its my friends thread I didnt want to pollute it.. and you attacked my question to you the same way you just did the guys post above me... I just said you take all of this a little to seriously .. 

And if you consider me trying to make peace on a forum kissing up .. your greatly mistaken! 

I know alot of these guys in person .. I am far from a troll.. Have a good one Koijn ... 

Steeze im looking forward to your update so I can troll you again with comments and conversation LOL!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

hows things goin mate all ok i hope pal....


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 4, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> i did flip the lights. they all have grown a ton! either it be the flush or the 12/12
> 
> ...



Yw.
It's probably the 12/12 
Most plants have explosive growth in flowering if the conditions are right.

Do you have any way of setting up support beams or maybe a netting of some kind?


----------



## lakew00d (Oct 4, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Yw.
> It's probably the 12/12
> Most plants have explosive growth in flowering if the conditions are right.
> 
> Do you have any way of setting up support beams or maybe a netting of some kind?


Well I used some sawing string and put it around the stem and tied it to my tents support beam. I seeems to be helping, but I will maybe go find a stick or something


----------



## alotaball (Oct 4, 2011)

at walmart if you can get to one... or most hydro stores they sell little bamboo supports for 2-4 bucks ( 10 pack ) they work well... I put tomato cages over most of my plants now when they are still small so I can kinda weave em into it and use em to support once the bud weight packs on ... Some strains hold their own weight just fine.. but the branchy plants need some help . Good luck 

PS i use zip ties or something similiar to secure the bigger stems to the bamboo sticks..


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 4, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> Well I used some sawing string and put it around the stem and tied it to my tents support beam. I seeems to be helping, but I will maybe go find a stick or something


Tbh that is a quite a good solution, I also use pieces of string.
They are durable and it's easy to move around 

The less clutter, the better, string is perfect for that.


----------



## lakew00d (Oct 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> at walmart if you can get to one... or most hydro stores they sell little bamboo supports for 2-4 bucks ( 10 pack ) they work well... I put tomato cages over most of my plants now when they are still small so I can kinda weave em into it and use em to support once the bud weight packs on ... Some strains hold their own weight just fine.. but the branchy plants need some help . Good luck
> 
> PS i use zip ties or something similiar to secure the bigger stems to the bamboo sticks..


walmart got rid of most of their garden shit, Ill have to go to a nursery for a cage. which I might neeed to get 1 or 2.



k0ijn said:


> Tbh that is a quite a good solution, I also use pieces of string.
> They are durable and it's easy to move around
> 
> The less clutter, the better, string is perfect for that.


yea The string seems to be working well, The plant is becoming a monster! its 25" I have to keep moving my light because of it, I think its making the other plants pissed lol

but my other tall female is 20" I have a Male I have to Murder or put outside, id like to collect come pollen, Just in case I wanna get some seeds


----------



## alotaball (Oct 4, 2011)

Lakewood make sure to put your other girls up on buckets or whatever you can find to keep the canopy even with the taller girl.. It will help in the yield dept.


----------



## lakew00d (Oct 4, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Lakewood make sure to put your other girls up on buckets or whatever you can find to keep the canopy even with the taller girl.. It will help in the yield dept.


OHH SHITT! good idea!!! thanks man! +rep


I used an old xbox LOL only thing i could find that would hold the weight andthat would fit! raised one about 3 inches


----------



## alotaball (Oct 4, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> OHH SHITT! good idea!!! thanks man! +rep
> 
> 
> I used an old xbox LOL only thing i could find that would hold the weight andthat would fit! raised one about 3 inches


thanks bro.... good luck on the grow


----------



## lakew00d (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks man!

So for some reason my water from my hose has a lower pH then my house water


----------



## steeZz (Oct 5, 2011)

yooo been on a weird as fuck sleeping schedule hardly ever awake when the lights are on, blueberry headband is due next week.

oaksterdam and silver skunk and bagseed are about a week in, pretty big already but im depressed cause I didnt train the oaksterdam, so it's kindof just a plain plant.


anyways, I was wondering... how would I go about changing their schedule?
They are on at 6:30AM off at 6:30 PM... I want it completely the opposite... on at 6:30 PM off at 6:30 AM..

do I just leave the light off until 6:30PM and then restart their shit?
anywho, i will stay awake and get some pics when the lights come on.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> yooo been on a weird as fuck sleeping schedule hardly ever awake when the lights are on, blueberry headband is due next week.
> 
> oaksterdam and silver skunk and bagseed are about a week in, pretty big already but im depressed cause I didnt train the oaksterdam, so it's kindof just a plain plant.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing the other day, no matter what a switch that drastic in the lighting schedule is bound to stress 'em out, but I was thinking maybe give them 24 hours of darkness in between? I dunno, I'm interested to hear other peoples ideas for a low stress switch.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just changed mine by letting them go longer in their night cycle. When my lights were off i stuck my head in and changed the timer to turn on and hour later and turn off an hour later no problems so far and i changed my lights a full 12 hours so now my light come on during the day and not at night. I figured they should have more dark them more light just my two cents.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 5, 2011)

steeZz said:


> yooo been on a weird as fuck sleeping schedule hardly ever awake when the lights are on, blueberry headband is due next week.
> 
> oaksterdam and silver skunk and bagseed are about a week in, pretty big already but im depressed cause I didnt train the oaksterdam, so it's kindof just a plain plant.
> 
> ...



A significant light scheduling change like that is probably going to stress your plants.
The best thing to do is probably to give them some darkness in between, it's the method which stresses the plants the least.


----------



## alotaball (Oct 5, 2011)

Leave em dark till desired time of starting lights on ..You will have no problems as long as its just once or twice... more then that


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Oct 5, 2011)

i had to do that one time when we had a power outage at my old spot. it was 24hrs dark at week 5 of flowering and the rest of the plants were on 24/7 and had the same 24hrs without light. i picked back up with the 12/12 but it was at least 8-10 hr difference from the photoperiod they started with/ they still finished out just fine and didnt hermie on me or seem stressed much if at all.


----------



## steeZz (Oct 28, 2011)

ive been an asshole and havent updated this shit.
i got 3 plants almost done flowering, and i started 3 TGA seeds called The Flav

getting a 10 pack of agent orange tomorrow and 3 other strains.
posting pictures TOMORROW FOR SURE, I LUHH YOU GUYS <3


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

ill be ere lol...


----------



## steeZz (Oct 29, 2011)

I had a problem, apartment complex had to come do an anual check of the apartment...

So I had to completely take apart both my tents and hide my girls in the corner of my closet then put everything back together.
shitty thing is, lights on at 6AM... guy came at 9AM... so they got stressed a little for sure, they are on a 9AM - 9PM schedule now.

The Flav seedlings are on their second set of leaves, lookin really nice I must say.
Can't wait to get more strains going.

These plants in flower got veg'd under the T5's..
I'm hoping they will be done by the time "TheFlavs" are still small.
I want to switch out my HPS with my MH and veg these ones out pretty big, get a good yield.
Also want to train alot, these plants I have now are pretty basic.. one big cola. lame.


anyways, i'll post some pictures in a bit.
if anyone has any suggestions on strains i'm all ears.
sleeping schedule is still jacked... up all night and shit.

I woke up frantically the other day because I looked at the clock, thought it was 5AM... and thought my lights didnt turn off at 9PM previous night.
... then I realized it was 5PM and I smoke too much crack.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

i can vouch for the flav smoke mate siikk smoke pal...


----------



## loyaltytoafault (Nov 18, 2011)

Have loved reading your journal bro. Learned much to apply to my first grow. Sub'd up.


----------

